# Composer Birthdays



## Huilunsoittaja

I don't know if anyone will see this, but...

http://www.classical.net/music/composer/dates/comp1.php

This is a really good list of composers' birthdays.  Announce birthdays for commemoration!

Could someone actually make this link a sticky in itself? I think a lot of people would like to see it.


----------



## Krummhorn

Excellent link ... and the post has been stuck. 

(Actually, I copied your post and placed it here, so you get credit for it)


----------



## Trout

Well, happy birthday to:

Johann Ernst Altenburg (1734)
Franz Danzi (1763)
Edvard Grieg (1843)
Guy Ropartz (1864)
Paul Gilson (1865)
Charles Wood (1866)
Robert Russell Bennett (1894)


----------



## Polednice

WOOOOOOOOOOO! It's Brahms's birthday in 11 months


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Krummhorn said:


> Excellent link ... and the post has been stuck.
> 
> (Actually, I copied your post and placed it here, so you get credit for it)


Thank you!

That website has all sorts of other statistics, including death dates.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

It's a great list, but I can see a few that are missing: Samuel Adler, March 4th (my own birthday), Eugene Ysaye, July 16th (my brother's), Steve Reich, October 3rd (my sister's). I wonder if it is possible to contact the site and have them added.


----------



## crmoorhead

I will be celebrating Stravinsky's 129th birthday today.


----------



## waldvogel

Gerald Finzi, today, July 14th. 

They played his Eclogue on the radio here.


----------



## Bookreader

Happy birthday to Heinrich Schutz and Louis Vierne


----------



## Trout

Happy birthday, Franz Liszt


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Fsharpmajor said:


> It's a great list, but I can see a few that are missing: Samuel Adler, March 4th (my own birthday), Eugene Ysaye, July 16th (my brother's), Steve Reich, October 3rd (my sister's). I wonder if it is possible to contact the site and have them added.


Pretty much every composer born in the past hundred years is omitted! And those that are on the list are mostly pretty obscure C20 Americans.


----------



## Vaneyes

November 22 - Benda, Bach (WF), Kreutzer, Rodrigo, Britten.

November 23 - de Falla.


----------



## Vaneyes

November 24

Happy Birthday to Schnittke.


----------



## Dodecaplex

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHARLES-VALENTINE ALKAN!


----------



## clavichorder

@ Dodecaplex, its also Sergei Lyapunov's birthday!


----------



## Dodecaplex

clavichorder said:


> @ Dodecaplex, its also Sergei Lyapunov's birthday!


What a coincidence! Alkan and Lyapunov, whose etudes we can't play! :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I share a birthday with the German composer Hans Werner Henze. I'm playing one of his pieces on guitar funnily enough!

My dad shares a birthday with Alban Berg. Lucky him.


----------



## MrCello

Happy birthday cesar franck!


----------



## Vaneyes

Dec 11, 1803 - Berlioz


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Right where I am it is 12:55 am on the sixteenth of December. Beethoven is 241 years old. (or is his birthday the seventeenth?)


----------



## Vaneyes

Close enough...born the 16th, babtised the 17th.

Happy Birthday, Ludwig.


----------



## NightHawk

This is an extremely belated response, but I just found the link you posted and am so grateful to have it! Happy Holidays!



Huilunsoittaja said:


> I don't know if anyone will see this, but...
> 
> http://www.classical.net/music/composer/dates/comp1.php
> 
> This is a really good list of composers' birthdays.  Announce birthdays for commemoration!
> 
> Could someone actually make this link a sticky in itself? I think a lot of people would like to see it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Dmitri Kabalevsky (1904 - 1987).


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to E.J. Moeran (1894 - 1950).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Vaneyes said:


> Happy Birthday to Dmitri Kabalevsky (1904 - 1987).


I never really cared that much for Kabalevsky. Might have to go re-listen to some of his stuff.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I never really cared that much for Kabalevsky. Might have to go re-listen to some of his stuff.


DO IT. 

And I'll help:


----------



## An Die Freude

Happy Birthday To Balakirev!


----------



## clavichorder

An Die Freude said:


> Happy Birthday To Balakirev!


I love Balakirev, and I just learned that his birthday was yesterday! I was beaten... which is a good thing since he got a timely birthday recognition. But rest assured, I'm not going to miss the two birthday's to come thursday and friday!


----------



## clavichorder

Alright folks, I'm not going to be on tomorrow. But I must announce, that its Nikolai Medtner's Birthday that day. Celebrate in any way you can.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I think I will celebrate Medtner's birthday, and listen to the tracks you gave me Clavichorder!


----------



## Vaneyes

Happies to Bruch and Scriabin.


----------



## Aristotle

happy birth day Sigismond thalberg
i think it's today (the 200th one)


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Bob Schumann.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> Happy Birthday to Bob Schumann.


That's June 8.


----------



## aphyrodite

Tough luck 9 November is not on the list T.T Oh well hahaha


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> That's June 8.


Thank-you for correcting me.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Happy Birthday to a dear favorite Russian of mine, Kalinnikov! 

If you love Russian composers, and want to hear something new, he's a composer to look into! Very talented, very lyrical.


----------



## Trout

Huilunsoittaja said:


>


Wonderful, thanks!


----------



## furelise

Great list! but they forgot to list Paganini's birthday! We were both born on May 27th  different time periods, of course, lol.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

furelise said:


> Great list! but they forgot to list Paganini's birthday! We were both born on May 27th  different time periods, of course, lol.


His name is on the list, but it states his birthday is _October _27.

Further reference:
http://www.paganini.com/nicolo/nicindex.htm


----------



## elgar's ghost

Just one question - are any Russian birthdays pre-Feb 1918 based on the latest or the older calendar?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

elgars ghost said:


> Just one question - are any Russian birthdays pre-Feb 1918 based on the latest or the older calendar?


I noticed on places like Wikipedia they put both dates, according to new style and then old style which is about 13 days earlier. Most of the dates we know for birthdays of Russian composers today are standardized to newer calendar.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy 96th, Henri Dutilleux.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday (Jan. 23 or 24?), Muzio Clementi.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Happy birthday to Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart!!!!

256 years old and looking younger than ever!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I will be celebrating Mozart's birthday by listening to nothing but Mozart all day today. Starting with Die Zauberflöte. 

But perhaps I won't listen to the requiem as it isn't exactly the right day to do that...


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday, Franz Peter Schubert.

View attachment 2889


----------



## Dodecaplex

I can't believe I forgot Wolfie's birthday . . .

I'm sorry, Wolfieeeeeeeeeeeeee !


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Vaneyes said:


> Happy Birthday, Franz Peter Schubert.
> 
> View attachment 2889


AAAAAHHH!!!!! I can't believe I forgot!!!!! I'm sorry Franzl!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

AAAAHHH!! I can't believe I forgot Philip Glass's birthday!!!
AAAAHHH!! I can't believe I forgot Philip Glass's birthday!!!
AAAAHHH!! I can't believe I forgot Philip Glass's birthday!!!
AAAAHHH!! I can't believe I forgot Philip Glass's birthday!!!
AAAAHHH!! I can't believe I forgot Philip Glass's birthday!!!
AAAAHHH!! I can't believe I forgot Philip Glass's birthday!!!

I'm sorry!!!  I'm sorry!!!  I'm sorry!!!  I'm sorry!!!  I'm sorry!!!  I'm sorry!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

I confess to missing WAM's.

View attachment 2895


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> AAAAHHH!! I can't believe I forgot Philip Glass's birthday!!!
> ... I'm sorry!!!


Ah well, I forgot my 4 year anniversary with Glazunov too, so it's cool.


----------



## Taneyev

Today Kreisler's and Heifetz's, the 2 greatest violinist of the past century.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday, Arcangelo Corelli.

View attachment 3273


----------



## sahibagupta

Hi

November 22 - Benda, Bach (WF), Kreutzer, Rodrigo, Britten.

November 23 - de Falla.
thanks


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Happy 327th birthday *G.F. Handel *


----------



## Vaneyes

A happy belated birthday for Chopin (Feb. 22).

View attachment 3396


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^Oh great. Another one I missed. Happy birthday for yesterday Chopin. You couldn't orchestrate if your life depended on it but you wrote some damn good solo piano music!


----------



## crmoorhead

Google are celebrating Rossini's 220th birthday/Leap year with today's illustration:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

crmoorhead said:


> Google are celebrating Rossini's 220th birthday/Leap year with today's illustration:
> 
> View attachment 3564


220 or 54?

Because he was born in a leap year!

Martin


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday, Gioachino Rossini.

View attachment 3567


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday, Frederick Delius.

View attachment 3569


View attachment 3568


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> Happy Birthday, Frederick Delius.
> 
> View attachment 3569
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568


Well, that's actually January 29th.

But looking at that website again, I learned a cool fact I didn't know: Rossini was born on Feb. 29, the leap day! That's really neat.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> But looking at that website again, I learned a cool fact I didn't know: Rossini was born on Feb. 29, the leap day! That's really neat.


No, very bad. He only gets a birthday every four years.


----------



## An Die Freude

We've missed a big one!

*CHOPIN!!!*









His was yesterday. 

Also, today, happy birthday Smetana!


----------



## Vaneyes

Mar. 4, happy birthday, Vivaldi.

View attachment 3657


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday, Nicolai Rimsky-Korsakov.

View attachment 3690


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Maurice Ravel (1875 - 1937).

View attachment 3716


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday
View attachment 3766
Samuel Barber (1910 - 1981).


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday, Johann Strauss I (1804 - 1849).

View attachment 3848


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday, Max Reger.

View attachment 3917


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Rachmaninov (1873 - 1943).

View attachment 3946


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Happy birthday to Johann Sebastian Bach!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Vaneyes said:


> Happy Birthday to Rachmaninov (1873 - 1943).
> 
> View attachment 3946


That's in April I think.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday Bruno Maderna.

View attachment 3956


----------



## Vaneyes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That's in April I think.


March 20 OS/Old Style, April 1 NS/New Style. Both are acceptable.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Mussorgsky (March 21/NS). Vodkas all around!

View attachment 3959


----------



## Cnote11

Happy birthday to Pierre Boulez. He turns 87 today.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> Happy birthday to Pierre Boulez. He turns 87 today.


Crap. Another one I missed.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Albert Roussel.

View attachment 4255


----------



## Moira

Birthdays for 8 April, *composers* and other musicians.

*1533 - Claudio Merulo, Italian composer (d. 1604)
1692 - Giuseppe Tartini, Italian composer (d. 1770)
1885 - Dimitrios Levidis, Greek composer (d. 1951)*
1889 - Adrian Boult, British conductor (d. 1983)
1902 - Maria Maksakova, Sr., Soviet opera singer (d. 1974)
1906 - Raoul Jobin, French-Canadian tenor (d. 1974)
*1920 - Carmen McRae, American singer, composer, pianist, and actress (d. 1994)*
1921 - Franco Corelli, Italian tenor (d. 2003)
*1921 - Jan Novák, Czech composer (d. 1984)*
1928 - Monty Sunshine, English jazz clarinetist (d. 2010)
1929 - Walter Berry, Austrian bass-baritone (d. 2000)
1929 - Jacques Brel, Belgian singer-songwriter and actor (d. 1978)
*1933 - Fred Ebb, American composer (d. 2004)*
1942 - Roger Chapman, British singer (Family and Streetwalkers)
1947 - Steve Howe, English guitarist (Yes, Asia, and GTR)
1947 - Larry Norman, American singer, songwriter, and producer (People!) (d. 2008)
1949 - Brenda Russell, American singer-songwriter and keyboardist
1956 - Justin Sullivan, English singer-songwriter and guitarist (New Model Army)
1962 - Izzy Stradlin, American musician (Guns N' Roses and Hollywood Rose)
1963 - Julian Lennon, English singer songwriter, actor, and photographer
1963 - Donita Sparks, American singer, songwriter and guitarist (L7)
1964 - Biz Markie, American rapper and actor (Juice Crew)
1968 - Tracy Grammer, American singer (Dave Carter & Tracy Grammer)
1972 - Paul Gray, American bassist and songwriter (Slipknot and Unida) (d. 2010)
1974 - Nayden Todorov, Bulgarian conductor
1975 - Anouk, Dutch singer
1979 - Alexi Laiho, Finnish singer and guitarist (Children of Bodom, Sinergy, and Kylähullut)
1980 - Manuel Ortega, Austrian singer
1984 - Ezra Koenig, American singer (Vampire Weekend and Dirty Projectors)
1986 - Bridget Kelly, American singer-songwriter
1986 - Erika Sawajiri, Japanese actress, model and singer
1989 - Alex Day, British musician (Chameleon Circuit)
1989 - Alex DeLeon, American singer (The Cab)
1989 - Hitomi Takahashi, Japanese singer
1990 - Jonghyun, Korean singer, songwriter, and dancer (Shinee and SM The Ballad)
1991 - Minami Takahashi, Japanese actress and singer (AKB48 and no3b)


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday Alberto Ginastera (1916 - 1983).

View attachment 4359


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday, Johann Friedrich Fasch (1688 - 1758).

View attachment 4439


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday, Federico Mompou (1893 - 1987).

View attachment 4519


----------



## caka

Johann Ernst Altenburg (1734)
Franz Danzi (1763)
Edvard Grieg (1843)
Guy Ropartz (1864)
Paul Gilson (1865)
Charles Wood (1866)
Robert Russell Bennett (1894)


----------



## caka

its also Sergei Lyapunov's birthday


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy birthday to Nikolai Myaskovsky (1881 - 1950).

View attachment 4572


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday, Ruggero Leoncavallo (1857 - 1919).

View attachment 4607


----------



## TheComposer

happy birthday Johann Heinrich Buttstett (1666-1727)


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday, Georgy L'vovich Catoire (1861 - 1926).

View attachment 4704


----------



## Cnote11

Ligeti










In one month from today


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday, Ellen Zwilich.

View attachment 4786


----------



## eorrific

Noooo!! We missed Prokofiev's birthday on 27 April!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

eorrific said:


> Noooo!! We missed Prokofiev's birthday on 27 April!


23rd of April wasn't it?


----------



## eorrific

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 23rd of April wasn't it?


Oh... Curses.
This website lists his birth date as April 27th.
http://www.classical.net/music/composer/dates/comp1.php 
It is indeed on the 23rd.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday, Pietro Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti (1660 - 1725).

View attachment 4819


----------



## Vaneyes

eorrific said:


> Oh... Curses.
> This website lists his birth date as April 27th.
> http://www.classical.net/music/composer/dates/comp1.php
> It is indeed on the 23rd.


Prokofiev's birthday in the old style calendar is April 11, 1891. The new calendar, April 23.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

WHAT THE HECK HOW DID I MISS PROKOFIEV'S BIRTHDAY!? IT COMPLETELY BLEW MY MIND!

I guess on April 23 it was a super busy day, being at the performing arts center at my college for 10 hours. Yeah, I guess that's how I celebrated.


----------



## Arsakes

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leif_Segerstam

A little off-topic but does anyone knows his works?

He has beaten Haydn in Number of symphonies! 253 ... inconceivable


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Arsakes said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leif_Segerstam
> 
> A little off-topic but does anyone knows his works?
> 
> He has beaten Haydn in Number of symphonies! 253 ... inconceivable


Ohh he's a Finn too. More cool Finns coming to international light these days.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Arsakes said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leif_Segerstam
> 
> A little off-topic but does anyone knows his works?
> 
> He has beaten Haydn in Number of symphonies! 253 ... inconceivable


Ive only heard Segerstam's 212th. He's going to overtake Rowan Taylor soon I hear. 265 symphonies is still the record.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Happy birthday to the two grand old men! ♩♫♪♬


----------



## Polednice

I have it on good authority that Johannes and Peter had a love affair.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Polednice said:


> I have it on good authority that Johannes and Peter had a love affair.


Belittling your own favorite composer eh, Poley? :tiphat:


----------



## Polednice

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Belittling your own favorite composer eh, Poley? :tiphat:


I'm trying to build his reputation! Everyone used to pick on him because he'd never scored with the ladies - no notches on his bed-post and all that - but, in fact, he had it off with a Russian! A man, yes, but that's even more of a conquest. It doesn't surprise me that he didn't brag and tell anyone though - we all know Brahms was extremely humble.


----------



## Arsakes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ive only heard Segerstam's 212th. He's going to overtake Rowan Taylor soon I hear. 265 symphonies is still the record.


Oh interesting.

And happy birthday Brahms!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Happy birthday Paisiello (1740-1816)


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday Gabriel Urbain Faure (1845 - 1924).

View attachment 5021


----------



## Moira

Vaneyes said:


> Happy Birthday Gabriel Urbain Faure (1845 - 1924).


The local classical radio station played some Faure for his birthday this morning. I caught them with the back announcement, so I didn't hear it. It is also Massenet's birthday.


----------



## Hausmusik

Happy birthday to Richard Wagner, May 22, 1813 - February 13, 1883.

In his honor I will be listening to the complete Mendelssohn symphonies today.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Not quite his birthday yet in my time zone but a little further east it's the 28th of May already and you know what that means!!!!!!










I will be blasting his music from every computer in the school tomorrow!!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^ Did Ligeti write any flute music?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> ^^ Did Ligeti write any flute music?


He's written a double concerto for flute and oboe. A lot of his other music has parts for flute as well.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday Erich Wolfgang Korngold (1897 - 1957).

View attachment 5326


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday Igor Stravinsky (1882 - 1971).

View attachment 5450


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> Happy Birthday Igor Stravinsky (1882 - 1971).
> 
> View attachment 5450


Hisssssssss 

I would have listened to something if I remembered to check my list of birthdays. Haven't been doing that lately.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday Aram Khachaturian (1903 - 1978).

View attachment 5456


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthdays to Tomaso Albinoni (1671 - 1751) and Robert Schumann (1810 - 1856).

View attachment 5497
View attachment 5498


----------



## Hesoos

This link is very nice!!! I'd like a calendar with all the composers in my kitchen! I is available?


----------



## Hesoos

Happy 170 Birthday Massenet!!! It was the past month, 12 June!!

My favourit Massenet's aria, Pourquoi me reveiller, sings Alfredo Kraus:





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Happy 130th birthday Igor Stravinsky!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Toddlertoddy said:


> Happy 130th birthday Igor Stravinsky!


I celebrated yesterday with every single Stravinsky recording I had.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Toddlertoddy said:


> Happy 130th birthday Igor Stravinsky!


-.-

Vaneyes has succeeded in confusing me greatly. 

I'll never trust him again. JK!


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> -.-
> 
> Vaneyes has succeeded in confusing me greatly.
> 
> I'll never trust him again. JK!


Whew. If you are referring to two birthdays for Igor Stravinsky, it's quite simple, and has been explained on this thread before. The Russians have two calendars, the old, and the new. So, it's perfectly acceptable to celebrate a Russian's birthday twice.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Alois Luigi Tomasini (1741 - 1808).

View attachment 5746


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Tomasini, never heard of him.

Martin, ignorant


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Happy birthday Hans Werner Henze (1st of July 1926)










Happy birthday ComposerOfAvantGarde (1st July 1997)


----------



## TheLovelyLudwig

It's cool that Brahms and Tchaikovsky, 2 of the greatest composers of the Romantic era, were both born on May 7th. 

I always thought Beethoven was born on the 16th and baptized on the 17th though.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday, Leos Janacek (1854 - 1928).

View attachment 6016


----------



## elgar's ghost

Happy birthday to Gluck (for yesterday but I forgot).


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to George Rochberg (1918 - 2005).

View attachment 6095


----------



## powerbooks

There is an App called "Composers" free on Apple Store. Quite interesting learnings:

July 4: American Stephen Foster
July 5: American George Rochberg
July 6: German Hanns Eisler
July 7: American: Gian Carols Menotti

Even have links to their music in iTunes store.


----------



## crmoorhead

Ottorino Respighi's 133rd birthday, also my 30th!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Happy birthday, crmoorhead! I'm not sure if you are a composer or not, but have a great day anyway.


----------



## Vaneyes

Another Happy Birthday for *Ottorino Respighi* (1879 - 1936). One of too few composers, it seems, who dared to occasionally smile. 

View attachment 6158


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Well a *Happy Birthday* to Henryk Wieniawski.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Per Norgard (b. 1932).

Belateds to Sonninen, Butterworth, Arensky.

View attachment 6233


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> Arensky.


Noooooooo! 

He's become a really dear favorite over the months, even weeks. I'm sad I forgot his birthday. And yet, I probably didn't, I was probably listening to something by him that day, as I have for many days in a row now.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Noooooooo!
> 
> He's become a really dear favorite over the months, even weeks. I'm sad I forgot his birthday. And yet, I probably didn't, I was probably listening to something by him that day, as I have for many days in a row now.


Arensky's birthday is the the 31st of July, not June.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Klavierspieler said:


> Arensky's birthday is the the 31st of July, not June.


GAHHHHH! Vaneyes confusing me again! 

I'll celebrate Arensky for sure this year, he's a new favorite.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday, Deodat de Severac (1872 - 1921).

View attachment 6368


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Franz Berwald (1796 - 1868).

An imposing portrait, that anticipates fangs baring.

View attachment 6422


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Ernest Bloch (1880 - 1959).

View attachment 6444


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Happy Birthday to John Field.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Happy Birthday to Mauro Giuliani, born 27th July 1781.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Enrique Granados (1867 - 1916).

View attachment 6521


----------



## mleghorn

I noticed that the site lists Beethoven's birthday as December 15. I'd be upset if that turned out to be true, because my daughter was born on December 16th, and I like to tell people that her birthday is the same as Beethoven's.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Giya Kancheli (b. 1935).

View attachment 6867


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mleghorn said:


> I noticed that the site lists Beethoven's birthday as December 15. I'd be upset if that turned out to be true, because my daughter was born on December 16th, and I like to tell people that her birthday is the same as Beethoven's.


Beethoven's birthday is the 16th if December. I think I posted that at just after 12 that morning, it may look like the day before in your time zone.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Schroeder says it's on the 16th.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Happy Birthday to John Ireland. Never heard of him, but I wish him one anyway.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday George Enescu (1891 - 1955).

(1931 pic - Yehudi Menuhin and Enescu)

View attachment 7200


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Ernst Krenek (1900 - 1991).

View attachment 7406


----------



## arts

Thank you for sharing. It's a good information.

~Elena~


----------



## campy

Leonard Bernstein was born this day in 1918 in Lawrence, Mass.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Anton Bruckner* (1824 - 1896).

View attachment 7854


----------



## Taneyev

MaestroViolinist said:


> Happy Birthday to John Ireland. Never heard of him, but I wish him one anyway.


If you really were MaestroViolinist, you should know Ireland's violin sonatas. But it's a known fact: players know very little on repertory, only the works they prepare.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Joan Tower (b. 1938).

View attachment 7945


----------



## oogabooha

happy birthday, Antonín Dvořák!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

oogabooha said:


> happy birthday, Antonín Dvořák!


YES! I must celebrate!!


----------



## oogabooha

Huilunsoittaja said:


> YES! I must celebrate!!


I had such a grand celebration, because no composer (or musician) has touched my heart like Dvořák. I listened to many works, but ended the day with my favorite recording of his 8th Symphony (my favorite symphony). I'm so pleased!


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Arnold Schoenberg* (1874 - 1951).

View attachment 8195


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Hey it was all over google and other places yesterday, but no one here said Happy Birthday to Clara Schumann! Well, a late Happy Birthday to her anyway.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Frank Martin (1890 - 1974).

View attachment 8258


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Gustav Holst (1874 - 1934).

View attachment 8396


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy 80th to GG.

View attachment 8453


----------



## campy

Happy 106th to Dmitri Shostakovich.


----------



## Vaneyes

You can say that again.

View attachment 8475


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to George Gershwin (1898 - 1937).

View attachment 8493


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

campy said:


> Happy 106th to Dmitri Shostakovich.


I'm such a terrible Russian fan!!!!! 

But you all know how busy I am, I'm away from my computer all day.


----------



## israel

hi,
It's great message of life from born to death . it describe various statistic of life
Thanks,
------------
=[http://www.birth.com] birthday management


----------



## Hassid

Today birthday of one of the greatest violinist of all time: great King David. Honour and praise for him.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hassid said:


> Today birthday of one of the greatest violinist of all time: great King David. Honour and praise for him.


Oistrakh??? Awesome!


----------



## DrKilroy

Happy birthday to Charles-Camille Saint-Saens! 










Best regards, Dr


----------



## DrKilroy

I have to double-post, as today is another _very_ important birthday - 140th of *Ralph Vaughan Williams*! Happy birthday for one of the greatest British composers!










Best regards, Dr


----------



## Jord

I recently found out I share my Birthday with Liszt's deathday, brings a whole new meaning to my birthday! :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Malcolm Arnold (1921 - 2006).

View attachment 9141


----------



## jani

Happy birthday Franz Listz.


----------



## jani

jani said:


> Happy birthday Franz Listz.


The reason why i know his birthday is because its the same as mine.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthdays to *Ferdinand Hiller* (1811 - 1885), *Luciano Berio* (1925 -
2003), *Sofia Gubaidulina* (b. 1931).

View attachment 9203
View attachment 9204
View attachment 9205


----------



## Carpenoctem

Happy birthday Georges Bizet


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Johann Strauss Jr. (1825 - 1899).

View attachment 9235


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday *Domenico Scarlatti* (1685 - 1757).

View attachment 9279


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday *Peter Warlock* (1894 - 1930).

View attachment 9352


----------



## Howard

*Howard*



Huilunsoittaja said:


> I don't know if anyone will see this, but...
> 
> http://www.classical.net/music/composer/dates/comp1.php
> 
> This is a really good list of composers' birthdays.  Announce birthdays for commemoration!
> 
> Could someone actually make this link a sticky in itself? I think a lot of people would like to see it.


Nice one Son!


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *John Barry* (1933 - 2011).

View attachment 9469


----------



## DrKilroy

Today is the birthday of Walter Gieseking, who introduced me to the world of Debussy piano works. 

Also, today is the birthday of Paul Wittgenstein, who, as I heard, was not a very good pianist, but if not him, we would not have Ravel's Piano Concerto in D major for the Left Hand. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Vaneyes

And, Happy Birthdays to these largely unknown composer soldiers. No disgruntled letters, *please*. 

Louis-Gabriel Guillemain (1705)
Franklin Stover (1953)
Brian Sager (1964)
Jonny Greenwood (1971)
Eric Schwartz (1976)


----------



## DrKilroy

Next two important music birthdays!

Ignacy Jan Paderewski:










Adolphe Sax:










Best regards, Dr


----------



## Vaneyes

Another Happy Birthday for *iPad* (1860 - 1941). An impeccable dresser, i might add.

View attachment 9575


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Arnold Bax* (1883 - 1953).

View attachment 9636


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Francois Couperin* (1668 - 1733).

View attachment 9765


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Paul Hindemith* (1895 - 1963).

View attachment 9954


----------



## DrKilroy

Today it is the 75th birthday of Nikolai Kapustin!










Best regards, Dr


----------



## KenOC

Still the 21st here, so a moment of remembrance for Henry Purcell, who died this day in 1695.


----------



## bejart

Franz (Frantisek) Benda
Born: 22 November 1709 - Alt-Benatek (now Staré Benátky) - Bohemia (now Czech Republic)

View attachment 10148


Also ---
Wilhelm Friedemann Bach
Born: 22 November 1710 - Weimar - Germany

View attachment 10149


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthdays to *Joaquin Rodrigo* (1901 - 1999), and *Benjamin Britten* (1913 - 1976).

View attachment 10155
View attachment 10156


----------



## bejart

Krzysztof Penderecki
Born: 23 November 1933 - Debica - Poland

View attachment 10172


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Manuel de Falla (1876 - 1946).

View attachment 10179


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> Happy Birthday to Manuel de Falla (1876 - 1946).
> 
> View attachment 10179


Hey! I heard his Suite from the Three-Cornered Hat on the radio today! I love that piece.


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> Happy Birthday to Manuel de Falla (1876 - 1946).
> 
> View attachment 10179


Time to listen to his Harpsichord Concerto!


----------



## bejart

Sergey Taneyev
Born: 25 November 1856 - Vladimir - Russia

View attachment 10244


----------



## georgebrown

If you are trying to increase your dominance on Soundcloud - such as how many followers you gain and play count etc - then check out this incredible software. It's called Cloud Dominator and you can find it here: www.cloud-dominator.com'


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer
Born: 27 November 1759 - Kamenice, Moravia - Czech Republic

View attachment 10326


----------



## bejart

Jean-Baptiste Lully
Born: 28 November 1632 - Firenze - Italy

View attachment 10359


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries
Born: 28 November 1784 - Godesberg - Germany

View attachment 10360


Anton Rubinstein
Born: 28 November 1829 - Ofatinţi - Russia (now Moldova)

View attachment 10361


----------



## bejart

Gaetano Donizetti
Born: 29 November 1797 - Bergamo - Italy

View attachment 10386


----------



## bejart

Johann Baptist Schenk
Born: 30 November 1753 - Wiener Neustadt - Austria

View attachment 10419


----------



## bejart

Carl Loewe
Born: 30 November 1796 - Löbejün - Germany

View attachment 10420


----------



## bejart

Sergei Lyapunov
Born: 30 November 1859 - Yaroslav - Russia

View attachment 10421


----------



## DrKilroy

Charles-Valentin Alkan:










Best regards, Dr


----------



## bejart

Franz Xaver Richter
Born: 1 December 1709 - Holleschau (?), Moravia - Czech Republik

View attachment 10446


----------



## DrKilroy

Leo Ornstein:










Best regards, Dr


----------



## KenOC

Anton Webern, born this date in 1883.


----------



## bejart

Francesco Geminiani
Born: 5 December 1687 - Lucca - Italy

View attachment 10577


----------



## KenOC

Today, December 6:

Bright Sheng, born 1955
Henryk Górecki, born 1933


----------



## DrKilroy

Jean Sibelius!!! 










Best regards, Dr


----------



## KenOC

Young Sibelius...


----------



## dELAWARE

*When is his birthday?*






When is his birthday?


----------



## KenOC

Big day for Sibelius! But there are some other birthday boys:

Bohuslav Martinù, born 1890
František Xaver Dušek, born 1731
Mieczysaw Weinberg, born 1919.


----------



## DrKilroy

Olivier Messiaen!










Best regards, Dr


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Cesar Franck* (1822 - 1890).

View attachment 10763


----------



## etkearne

Happy Birthday to Evan Kearney!

Evan Kearney's Compositions (Audio)

I also heard about this other composer with my birthday. I think his name is Elliott Carter or something. But who is he compared to me?

I hope the sarcasm detectors are going off the charts by now. Happy birthday to Carter who left us with hundreds to thousands of works in his long long life that came to an end this year.

Photo of young Evan Kearney at Snowshoe Mountain WV in 2012.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthdays to *Hector Berlioz *(1803 - 1869) and *Elliott Carter* (1908 - 2012).

View attachment 10790
View attachment 10791


----------



## Lisztian

Happy (belated) birthday to Hector Berlioz! One of my three favourite composers along with Beethoven and Liszt. One of the greatest, most original musical geniuses there has ever been!


----------



## bejart

Kurt Atterberg
Born: 12 December 1887 - Göteborg - Sweden

View attachment 10805


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Belated December Birthdays to *Webern*, *Rota* (3rd), *Martinu* (8th), and *Turina* (9th).

View attachment 10809
View attachment 10810
View attachment 10811
View attachment 10812


----------



## KenOC

How could we forget today's other birthday boy? Christian Cannabich, born 1731.


----------



## Renaissance

Happy Birthday, Ludwig Van, my friend !


----------



## bejart

Also ---
Zoltán Kodály
Born: 16 December 1882 - Kecskemét - Hungary

View attachment 10928


----------



## bejart

Domenico Cimarosa
Born: 17 December 1749 - Aversa - Italy

View attachment 10963


----------



## Serge

Happy B, Big B! I celebrated. Yesterday.


----------



## bejart

Edward MacDowell
Born: 18 December 1860 - New York - USA

View attachment 10990


----------



## bejart

Franz Xaver Pokorny
Born: (1729?) 20 December 1728 - Czech Republic (Bohemia)

View attachment 11067


----------



## bejart

Vagn Holmboe
Born: 20 December 1909 - Horsens, East Jutland - Denmark

View attachment 11068


----------



## bejart

Zdenek Fibich
Born: 21 December 1850 - Šerborice near Caslav - Czech Republic

View attachment 11074


----------



## bejart

Frank Zappa
Born: 21 December 1940 - Baltimore, MD - USA

View attachment 11075


----------



## bejart

Karl Friedrich Abel
Born: 22 December 1723 - Cöthen - Germany

View attachment 11100


----------



## bejart

Giacomo Puccini
Born: 22 December 1858 - Lucca - Italy

View attachment 11101


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Edgard Varese* (1883 - 1965).

View attachment 11126


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Sophie-Carmen Eckhardt-Gramatté!










Born 1901. I don't know her music, but two hyphenated names and good looking as well!


----------



## bejart

Joseph Boulogne, Chevalier de Saint-Georges
Born: 25 December 1739 or 1745 - Basse-Terre - Guadeloupe

View attachment 11197


----------



## KenOC

Orlando Gibbons, born this day in Oxford, 1583.


----------



## KenOC

December 28: Happy Birthday Roger Sessions!


----------



## bejart

Johan Wikmanson

Born: December 28, 1753 -- Stockholm -- Sweden

View attachment 11304


----------



## millionrainbows

Roger Huntington Sessions (28 December 1896 – 16 March 1985)


----------



## bejart

Pablo Casals
Born: 29 December 1876 - Vendrell - Spain

View attachment 11310


----------



## bejart

Pavel Vranický
Born: 30 December 1756 - Nová Říše - Czech Republic

View attachment 11329


----------



## bejart

Dmitri Kabalevsky
Born: 30 December 1904 - St. Petersburg - Russia

View attachment 11330


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to EJ Moeran (1894 - 1950).

View attachment 11417


----------



## KenOC

...and to Jennifer Higdon, born 1962.


----------



## bejart

Franz Xaver Brixi
Born: bap. 2 January 1732 - Prague - Czech Republic

View attachment 11465


----------



## bejart

Mily Alexeyevich Balakirev
Born: 2 January 1837 - Nizhni Novgorod - Russia

View attachment 11466


----------



## Flamme

bejart said:


> Joseph Boulogne, Chevalier de Saint-Georges
> Born: 25 December 1739 or 1745 - Basse-Terre - Guadeloupe
> 
> View attachment 11197


Sounds interesting mustfind something...


----------



## KenOC

Sir Michael Tippett, 1905-1998, born January 2.


----------



## bejart

Nikolai Karlovich Medtner
Born: 5 January 1880 - Moscow - Russia

View attachment 11576


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Shoot, I missed 3 Russian composers' birthdays. Kabalevsky, Balakirev, and pretty much Medtner. 

I am a bad Russian fan...
AAAAGHHHH!


----------



## Vaneyes

Belated Happy Birthday (Jan. 6) to *Alexander Nikolayevich Scriabin* (1872 - 1915).

Happy Birthday to *Francis Poulenc* (1899 - 1963).

View attachment 11647
View attachment 11648


----------



## KenOC

"John Knowles Paine (January 9, 1839 - April 25, 1906), was the first American-born composer to achieve fame for large-scale orchestral music."


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Maurice Durufle* (1902 - 1986).

View attachment 11782


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Happy birthday Gliere! I didn't forget you!!!









<3


----------



## KenOC

Born today, January 11: Christian August Sinding (1856-1941), a Norwegian composer best remembered (if at all) for "Rustles of Spring," written in 1896.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari* (1876 - 1948).

View attachment 11807


----------



## KenOC

And happy birthday to Morton Feldman (January 12, 1926 - September 3, 1987).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Happy belated Birthday to Vasily Kalinnikov (Jan 13). 1866-1901.









WHO I SHOULDN'T HAVE FORGOTTEN YESTERDAY!   

I technically remembered him, but I never listened to any music by him.


----------



## KenOC

Today's birthday boy is Edvard Grieg, born 15 January 1843.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

KenOC said:


> Today's birthday boy is Edvard Grieg, born 15 January 1843.


That's actually June 15, not January.


----------



## KenOC

Huilunsoittaja said:


> That's actually June 15, not January.


Oops. My trusty go-to site, earsense.org, got it wrong. And I looked at Wiki, too! What a difference a letter makes!

But happy birthday anyway, Edvard!


----------



## bejart

Nicoló Piccinni
Born: 16 January 1728 - Bari - Italy

View attachment 11941


----------



## bejart

Thomas Linley (the elder)
Born: 17 January 1733 - Wells, Somerset - England

View attachment 11982


----------



## bejart

François-Joseph Gossec
Born: 17 January 1734 - Vergnies - France

View attachment 11985


----------



## bejart

Alexander Taneyev
Born: 17 January 1850 - St. Petersburg - Russia

View attachment 11986


----------



## Flamme

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Happy belated Birthday to Vasily Kalinnikov (Jan 13). 1866-1901.
> 
> View attachment 11902
> 
> 
> WHO I SHOULDN'T HAVE FORGOTTEN YESTERDAY!
> 
> I technically remembered him, but I never listened to any music by him.






Sounds pretty good joyfull


----------



## bejart

César Antonowich Cui
Born: 18 January 1835 - Vilnius - Lithuania

View attachment 12037


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Ernest Chausson* (1855 - 1899).

View attachment 12116


----------



## KenOC

And *Walter Piston *(1894-1976).


----------



## bejart

Henri Dutilleux
Born: 22 January 1916 - Angers - France

View attachment 12191


----------



## bejart

Muzio Clementi
Born: 23 January 1752 - Roma - Italy

View attachment 12228


----------



## bejart

Friedrich the Great
Born: 24 January 1712 - Berlin - Germany

View attachment 12253


----------



## bejart

Wilhelm Furtwängler
Born: 25 January 1886 - Berlin - Germany

View attachment 12283


----------



## bejart

Poland marks one hundred years today since the birth of Witold Lutoslawski, one of the 20th century's most important composers.

Witold Lutosławski
Born: 25 January 1913 - Warsawa - Poland

View attachment 12284


----------



## DrKilroy

W. A. Mozart: 1756 - 2013. 










Best regards, Dr


----------



## bejart

Juan Crisóstomo de Arriaga
Born: 27 January 1806 - Bilbao - Spain

View attachment 12351


----------



## lorelei

And today is Mozart's birthday! Happy birthday Mozart


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Edouard Lalo* (1823 - 1892).

View attachment 12353


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Emmanuel Pahud might not be a composer,

BUT HE'S SURE WORTH CELEBRATING!!


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to: *Johann Ernst Bach *(28 January 1722 - 1 September 1777). Couldn't find a pic...


----------



## bejart

Gregor Joseph Werner 
Born: 28 January 1693

WHO ????
Haydn's predecessor as the Kapellmeister of the Esterházy orchestra ---


----------



## bejart

Georg Christoph Wagenseil
Born: 29 January 1715 - Wien - Austria

View attachment 12403


----------



## bejart

Frederick Delius
Born: 29 January 1862 - Bradford - England

View attachment 12404


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Luigi Nono *(1924 - 1990).

View attachment 12425


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz
Born: 30 January 1697 - Oberscheden - Germany

View attachment 12436


----------



## bejart

François Devienne
Born: 31 January 1759 - Joinville - France

View attachment 12460


----------



## bejart

Franz Schubert
Born: 31 January 1797 - Wien - Austria

View attachment 12461


----------



## bejart

Philip Glass
Born: 31 January 1937 - Chicago - USA

View attachment 12462


----------



## arsnova

Happy Birthday George Benjamin!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

bejart said:


> Franz Schubert
> Born: 31 January 1797 - Wien - Austria
> 
> View attachment 12461


Happy Birthday, Herr Schubert, and thank you for all the wonderful music! :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Quantz and Devienne! 2 amazing flute composers (they even pose with their flutes ).


----------



## bejart

Francesco Maria Veracini
Born: 1 February 1690 - Firenze - Italy

View attachment 12502


----------



## bejart

Johan Joachim Agrell
Born: 1 February 1701 - Löth - Sweden

View attachment 12503


----------



## bejart

Victor Herbert
Born: 1 February 1859 - Dublin - Ireland

View attachment 12504


----------



## bejart

Fritz Kreisler
Born: 2 February 1875 - Wien - Austria

View attachment 12542


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina
Born: probably 3 February 1525 - Palestrina - Italy

View attachment 12578


----------



## bejart

Johann Georg Albrechtsberger
Born: 3 February 1736 - Klosterneuburg - Germany

View attachment 12579


----------



## bejart

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy
Born: 3 February 1809 - Hamburg - Germany

View attachment 12580


----------



## DrKilroy

Along with Messiaen, Ligeti and Langlais, my favourite XX century organ composer.

Jehan Alain (1911-1940):










Best regards, Dr


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Luigi Dallapiccola* (1904 - 1975).

View attachment 12604


----------



## bejart

Christian Gottlob Neefe
Born: 5 February 1748 - Chemnitz - Germany

One of Beethoven's earliest teachers --

View attachment 12680


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Grazyna Bacewicz* (1909 - 1969).

View attachment 12684


----------



## bejart

Vilhelm Eugene Stenhammar
Born: 7 February 1871 - Stockholm - Sweden

View attachment 12772


----------



## bejart

Jacob Praetorius
Born: 8 February 1586 - Hamburg - Germany

View attachment 12867


----------



## bejart

André-Ernest-Modeste Grétry
Born: 8 February 1741 - Liège - Belgium

View attachment 12868


----------



## bejart

Joseph Leopold Eybler
Born February 8, 1765 -- Schwechat near Vienna .

View attachment 12869


----------



## bejart

Norbert Burgmüller
Born: 8 February 1810 - Düsseldorf - Germany

View attachment 12870


----------



## KenOC

Happy b'day to John Towner Williams, born February 8, 1932.


----------



## bejart

Henri-Joseph Rigel
Born: 9 February 1741 -- Wertheim am Main -- Germany

View attachment 12955


----------



## bejart

Alban Berg
Born: 9 February 1885 - Wien - Austri

View attachment 12956


----------



## bejart

Johann Melchior Molter
Born: 10 February 1696 - Tiefenort - Germany

View attachment 12998


----------



## bejart

Jan Ladislav Dušek
Born: 12 February 1760 - Czáslav - Czech Republic

View attachment 13065


----------



## bejart

Roy Harris
Born: 12 February 1898 - Chandler, Oklahoma - USA

View attachment 13066


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Leopold Godowsky* (1870 - 1938).

View attachment 13173


----------



## DrKilroy

His transcription of Star Spangled Banner is great!

Best regards, Dr


----------



## bejart

Friedrich Ernst Fesca
Born: 15 February 1789 - Magdeburg - Germany

View attachment 13250


----------



## bejart

Robert Fuchs
Born: 15 February 1847 - Frauenthal bei Deutschlandsberg, Weststeiermark - Austria

View attachment 13251


----------



## bejart

John Adams
Born: 15 February 1947 - Worcester, Massachusetts - USA

View attachment 13252


----------



## DrKilroy

Thanks for reminding me! I am going to listen to some Adams now. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## bejart

Pierre Rode
Born: 16 February 1774 - Bordeaux - France

View attachment 13297


----------



## bejart

Philipp Scharwenka
Born: 16 February 1847 - Samter near Posen - Poland

View attachment 13309


----------



## bejart

John Corigliano
Born: 16 February 1938 - New York City - USA

View attachment 13302


----------



## bejart

Arcangelo Corelli
Born: 17 February 1653 - Fusignano - Italy

View attachment 13337


----------



## bejart

Henri Vieuxtemps
Born: 17 February 1820 - Verviers - Belgium

View attachment 13338


----------



## bejart

Karl Jenkins
Born: 17 February 1944 - Penclawdd - UK

View attachment 13339


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Gyorgy Kurtag (b. 1926).

View attachment 13484


----------



## KenOC

And a Happy Birthday to Luigi Boccherini, 1743-1805.


----------



## bejart

Franz Ignaz Beck
Born: 20 February 1734 - Mannheim - Germany

View attachment 13515


----------



## bejart

Adalbert Gyrowetz
Born: 20 February 1763 - Bohmisch Budweis - Czech Republic

View attachment 13516


----------



## bejart

Carl Czerny
Born: 21 February 1791 - Wien - Austria

View attachment 13592


----------



## bejart

Johann Wenzel Kalliwoda
Born: 21 February 1801 - Praha - Czech Republic

View attachment 13593


----------



## bejart

Léo Delibes
Born: 21 February 1836 - St.-Germain-du-Val - France

View attachment 13594


----------



## bejart

Joachim Nikolas Eggert
Born: 22 February 1779 - Gingst, Rügen - Sweden

View attachment 13612


----------



## bejart

Niels Vilhelm Gade
Born: 22 February 1817 - København - Denmark

View attachment 13613


----------



## bejart

York Bowen
Born: 22 February 1884 - London - Great Britain

View attachment 13614


----------



## KenOC

George Frideric Handel was born today, February 23, in Halle, Duchy of Magdeburg, in 1685. He lived until 1759.


----------



## bejart

Christian Joseph Lidarti 
Born: 23 February 1730 - Wien - Austria

View attachment 13662


----------



## bejart

Samuel Wesley
Born: 24 February 1766 - Bristol - England

View attachment 13697


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha
Born: 26 February 1770 - Prague - Czech Republic

View attachment 13792


----------



## bejart

Frank Bridge
Born: 26 February 1879 - Brighton - England

View attachment 13793


----------



## DrKilroy

Sergei Bortkiewicz:










Unfortunately, there will be no Rossini's birthday this year - it is celebrated only in leap years. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to John Alden Carpenter (1876-1951).


----------



## deggial

DrKilroy said:


> Unfortunately, there will be no Rossini's birtday this year - it is celebrated only in leap years.


way to short-change the man!


----------



## bejart

Frédéric François Chopin
Born: 1 March 1810 - Zelazowa Wola - Poland

View attachment 13968


----------



## Vaneyes

"Fred" for short. Sidenote/Brain fart: I thought the movie *Impromptu* (1991) w. Hugh Grant as "Fred" was worthwhile (don't know how accurate). Maybe YT's got some snippets for those interested. :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Giulio Briccialdi
Born: 2 March 1818 - Terni - Italy

View attachment 14020


----------



## bejart

Bedřich Smetana
Born: 2 March 1824 - Litomyšl - Czech Republic

View attachment 14022


----------



## bejart

Kurt Weill
Born: 2 March 1900 - Dessau - Germany

View attachment 14023


----------



## bejart

Robert Simpson
Born: 2 March 1921 - Leamington Spa - England

View attachment 14024


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Leif Segerstam, Finnish conductor and composer, born 1944. Composer of 261 symphonies!


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi
Born: 4 March 1678 - Venezia - Italy

View attachment 14124


----------



## bejart

Henry Purcell
Born: 7 March 1659 - Westminster - England

View attachment 14301


----------



## bejart

Maurice Ravel
Born: 7 March 1875 - Ciboure - France

View attachment 14302


----------



## DrKilroy

Goodness! I forgot about it!  I'll better go celebrating...

Best regards, Dr


----------



## bejart

Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach
Born: 8 March 1714 - Weimar - Germany

View attachment 14373


----------



## bejart

Alan Hovhaness
Born: 8 March 1911 - Sommerville, Massachusetts - USA

View attachment 14374


----------



## ptr

bejart said:


> Alan Hovhaness
> Born: 8 March 1911 - Sommerville, Massachusetts - USA
> 
> View attachment 14374


Are You sure that is the right picture, looks like the secret love child of Graucho Marx and Igor Stravinsky... (Sorry OT!)

/ptr


----------



## bejart

Josef Mysliveček
Born: 9 March 1737 - Prague - Czech Republic

View attachment 14428


----------



## bejart

Samuel Barber
Born: 9 March 1910 - West Chester, Pennsylvania - USA

View attachment 14429


----------



## KenOC

Happy Birthday to Kalevi Aho, born 9 March 1949 in Forssa, Finland.


----------



## bejart

Arthur Honegger
Born: 10 March 1892 - Le Havre - France

View attachment 14493


----------



## KenOC

And another birthday boy, Pablo Martín Melitón de Sarasate y Navascués (10 March 1844 - 20 September 1908), born in Pamplona, Navarre.


----------



## bejart

Carl Ruggles
Born: 11 March 1876 - Marion, Mass. - USA

View attachment 14560


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Astor Piazzolla* (1921 - 1992).

View attachment 14585


----------



## Nereffid

Thomas Arne
12 March 1710 - 5 March 1778


----------



## ptr

*Félix-Alexandre Guilmant* (12 March 1837 - 29 March 1911)

/ptr


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann
Born: 14 March 1681 - Magdeburg - Germany

View attachment 14764


----------



## bejart

Johann Strauss Sr.
Born: 14 March 1804 - Wien - Austria

View attachment 14766


----------



## KenOC

Our birthday boy is Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov, born this day in 1844. "Rimsky-Korsakov - what a name! It suggests fierce whiskers stained with vodka." --New York Musical Courier (1897)


----------



## bejart

Max Reger
Born: 19 March 1873 - Brand - Germany

View attachment 15011


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

KenOC said:


> Our birthday boy is Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov, born this day in 1844. "Rimsky-Korsakov - what a name! It suggests fierce whiskers stained with vodka." --New York Musical Courier (1897)


Whooo I didn't forget him! I listened to a variety of things that day.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Bernd Alois Zimmermann* (1918 - 1970).

View attachment 15093


----------



## bejart

Johann Sebastian Bach
Born: 21 March 1685 - Eisenach - Germany

View attachment 15121


----------



## bejart

Modest Moussorgsky
Born: 21 March 1839 - Karevo - Russia

View attachment 15122


----------



## Kivimees

bejart said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach
> Born: 21 March 1685 - Eisenach - Germany
> 
> View attachment 15121


I recall hearing (a long time ago) a kind of medley merging some of Bach's works with the tune of "Happy Birthday", but I cannot recall anything more. Does anyone know about this?


----------



## ptr

bejart said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach
> Born: 21 March 1685 - Eisenach - Germany
> 
> View attachment 15121


Is this according to the Julian Calender or the Gregorian?






... Anyone know which was used in Thüringen in 1685, I have a faint memory that they adhered to the Julian and then We are 10 days early... 

But, as I did with Guilmant any composer as weighty as JSB should be celebrated every day or at least once a week!

/ptr


----------



## KenOC

ptr said:


> Is this according to the Julian Calender or the Gregorian?
> View attachment 15154
> ... Anyone know which was used in Thüringen in 1685, I have a faint memory that they adhered to the Julian and then We are 10 days early...


Sebastian Bach's birthday is normally celebrated on March 31 -- March 21 is "old style." But he's certainly worth celebrating twice, as noted!


----------



## bejart

And now for something completely different ---

Stephen Sondheim
Born: 22 March 1930 - New York, NY - USA

View attachment 15185


----------



## bejart

Continuing in that same vein ---

Andrew Lloyd Webber
Born: 22 March 1948 - London - England

View attachment 15186


----------



## bejart

Johann Adolf Hasse
Born: 25 March 1699 - Bergedorf - Germany

View attachment 15323


----------



## bejart

François Joseph Fétis
Born: 25 March 1784 - Mons - Belgium

View attachment 15324


----------



## bejart

Béla Bartók
Born: 25 March 1881 - Nagyszentmiklós - Hungary

View attachment 15325


----------



## KenOC

Happy Birthday to Pierre Boulez, born 26 March 1925.


----------



## Mahlerian

I'm pretty sure IRCAM uses Macs, actually.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

KenOC said:


> Happy Birthday to Pierre Boulez, born 26 March 1925.


That's not pierre boulez!!

or is it? :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Huilunsoittaja said:


> That's not pierre boulez!!or is it? :tiphat:


See http://www.zam.it/biografia_Pierre_Boulez


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> See http://www.zam.it/biografia_Pierre_Boulez


He was born 98 years, to the very day, after the death of Beethoven. Makes it seem not quite so long ago!


----------



## KenOC

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> He was born 98 years, to the very day, after the death of Beethoven. Makes it seem not quite so long ago!


Indeed! I think Ludwig is entitled to a picture here as a remembrance.


----------



## KenOC

Somebody mucked with my picture of Boulez. But this one's better!


----------



## Op.123

I have the same birthday as elgar!


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *William Walton *(1902 - 1983).

View attachment 15619


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Glazunov's Birthday is my half-birthday, likewise, my birthday is his half-birthday.


----------



## KenOC

Franz Joseph Haydn, 31 March 1732 - 31 May 1809. Worthy of note, I'd think!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today is J.S. Bach's other birthday, yay!









Like Prokofiev, he's just that cool he gets 2 birthdays.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

KenOC said:


> Franz Joseph Haydn, 31 March 1732 - 31 May 1809. Worthy of note, I'd think!


Happy Birthday to the author of that much misused, much abused and much loved "Deutschland über alles" tune! It is a good tune, after all! :cheers:

PS. I know this is not the only thing he is worthy of respect for! Someday I will listen to everything he has ever composed.


----------



## bejart

A belated nod to Francesco Durante
Born: 31 March 1684 - Frattamaggiore - Italy

View attachment 15753


----------



## bejart

Ferruccio Benvenuto Busoni
Born: 1 April 1866 - Empoli - Italy

View attachment 15755


----------



## KenOC

Today, Sergei Vasilievich Rachmaninoff: 1 April (old style 20 March) 1873 - 28 March 1943. Born at the estate of Semyonovo, near Great Novgorod in north-western Russia.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco* (1895 - 1968).

View attachment 15871


----------



## bejart

Nicola Antonio Zingarelli
Born: 4 April 1752 - Napoli - Italy

View attachment 15904


----------



## bejart

Elmer Bernstein
Born: 4 April 1922 -- New York City

View attachment 15905


----------



## bejart

Louis Spohr
Born: 5 April 1755 - Zvíkovec, Bohemia - Czech Republic

View attachment 15962


----------



## bejart

Albert Roussel
Born: 5 April 1869 - Tourcoing - France

View attachment 15963


----------



## bejart

Vincenc Václav Mašek
Born: 5 April 1755 - Zvíkovec, Bohemia - Czech Republic 

Alas --
No picture or image available.


----------



## Harrytjuh

Happy Birthday to Johann Kuhnau!
Born: 6 April 1660 - Geising - Germany


----------



## Harrytjuh

Happy Birthday to André Cardinal Destouches!
Born: 6 April 1672 - Paris - France


----------



## Harrytjuh

Happy Birthday to Friedrich Robert Volkmann!
Born: 6 April 1815 - Lommatzsch - Germany


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Giuseppe Tartini* (1692 - 1770).

View attachment 16083


----------



## Borodin

I used to have a schedule of listening to music only of composers on their birthday, this helps to explore new music a bit with some logic behind it. Maybe it will work for those more schedule-minded.


----------



## bejart

Mathias Georg Monn
Born: 9 April 1717 - Wien - Austria

View attachment 16118


----------



## bejart

Michel Corrette
Born: 10 April 1707 - Rouen - France

View attachment 16173


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Claude Bolling* (b. 1930).

View attachment 16185


----------



## aleazk

Happy Birthday to *Alberto Ginastera* (April 11, 1916 - June 25, 1983).


----------



## Op.123

I have the same birthday as Elgar


----------



## creepie

Happy birthday totally


----------



## bejart

Alberto Ginastera
Born: 11 April 1916 - Buenos Aires - Argentina

View attachment 16224


----------



## bejart

Pietro Nardini
Born: 12 April 1722 - Livorno - Italy

View attachment 16280


----------



## bejart

And a belated one for another forgotten Italian --

Felice Giardini
Born: 12 April 1716 - Turin - Italy

View attachment 16323


----------



## bejart

Morton Subotnick
Born: 14 April 1933 - Los Angeles, California -- USA

View attachment 16382


----------



## bejart

Johann Friedrich Fasch
Born: 15 April 1688 - Buttelstedt - Germany

View attachment 16417


----------



## bejart

And my old friend ---
Michael Kamen
Born: 15 April 1948 - New York - USA

View attachment 16418


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Federico Mompou *(1893 - 1987).

View attachment 16461


----------



## bejart

Johann David Heinichen
Born: 17 April 1683 - Krössuln - Germany

View attachment 16505


----------



## bejart

Johann Gottlieb Naumann
Born: 17 April 1741 - Blasewitz - Germany

View attachment 16506


----------



## bejart

Václav Jan Tomášek
Born: 17 April 1774 - Skutec - Bohemia (Czech Republic)

View attachment 16507


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Frederik Magle* (b. 1977).

View attachment 16521


----------



## KenOC

Not much known as a composer, but a tip o' the hat to Artur Schnabel (April 17 1882 to August 15 1951).


----------



## bejart

Jacques Christian Michel Widerkehr
Born: 18 April 1759 - Strasbourg - France 

Alas ---
No image to be found.


----------



## bejart

Franz von Suppé
Born: 18 April 1819 - Split - Croatia

View attachment 16558


----------



## bejart

Miklós Rózsa
Born: 18 April 1907 - Budapest - Hungary

View attachment 16559


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Nikolai Yakovlevich Myaskovsky, born 20 April 1881.


----------



## bejart

Antonín Kammel
Born: bap. 21 April 1730 - Běleč - Czech Republic 

Unfortunately, no image available ---


----------



## Frederik Magle

Vaneyes said:


> Happy Birthday to *Frederik Magle* (b. 1977).


Thank you, Vaneyes


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Bruno Maderna* (1920 - 1973).

(Maderna pictured with Varese)

View attachment 16695


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Torelli
Born: 22 April 1658 - Verona - Italy .

View attachment 16754


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Rolla
Born: 22 April 1757 - Pavia - Italy .

View attachment 16755


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Ethel Smyth, born 23 April 1858. She wrote "March of the Women," the anthem of the British suffrage movement. She wrote a good deal of other music as well. "Her opera The Wreckers is considered by some critics to be the 'most important English opera composed during the period between Purcell and Britten.' Another of her operas, Der Wald, remains the only opera by a woman composer ever produced at New York's Metropolitan Opera." (Wiki)

She went deaf around the time of WW I and became an author, writing ten very successful books before her death in 1944.


----------



## KenOC

And another Happy Birthday to Sergei Sergeyevich Prokofiev (23 April 1891 to 5 March 1953).


----------



## bejart

Roman Hoffstetter
Born: 24 April 1742 - Laudenbach, Württemberg - Germay

from Wiki:
"In 1965, the musicologist Alan Tyson (with H.C. Robbins Landon) published the finding that the entire set of six String Quartets long-admired as Haydn's Op. 3, including the Andante cantabile of No. 5 in F Major known as Haydn's Serenade, were actually by Roman Hoffstetter. Further discoveries have more strongly established Hoffstetter's authorship of at least the first two of the six quartets."


----------



## bejart

Andreas Jakob Romberg
Born: 27 April 1767 - Vechta - Germany

View attachment 16941


----------



## bejart

Hyacinthe Jadin
Born: 27 April 1776 - Versailles - France

View attachment 16942


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Georgi Catoire* (1861 - 1926).

View attachment 16957


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Michael Kevin Daugherty, born April 28, 1954. Thanks for the Red Cape Tango! Oh yeah, and Dead Elvis too.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

KenOC said:


> And another Happy Birthday to Sergei Sergeyevich Prokofiev (23 April 1891 to 5 March 1953).


I celebrated on the 27th because facebook reminded me on that date, not the 23rd. It flew over my head on the 23rd, had so many other things on my mind I think.


----------



## bejart

Edward K. Ellington
Born: 29 April 1899 - Washington, D.C. - USA

View attachment 17025


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to our down-under friend Peter Sculthorpe (born 29 April, 1929).


----------



## bejart

William Lawes
Born: 1 May 1602 - Salisbury - England

View attachment 17107


----------



## bejart

Hugo Alfvén
Born: 1 May 1872 - Stockholm - Sweden

View attachment 17109


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Scarlatti
Born: 2 May 1660 - Palermo - Italy

View attachment 17148


----------



## bejart

Ludwig August Lebrun
Born: 2 May 1752 - Mannheim - Germany

View attachment 17150


Just looked at some of his recordings yesterday. Maybe I'll celebrate his birthday by buying one --
;-)


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Alan Rawsthorne *(1905 - 1971).

View attachment 17160


----------



## bejart

Florian Leopold Gassmann
Born: 3 May 1729 - Brüx - Czech Republic

View attachment 17186


----------



## Pyotr

Johannes Brahms , 7 May 1833








Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky, 7 May 1840

ME! 7 May 1952 :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Yay for Tchaikovsky!






And yay for Brahms!






Some of my favorite composers. ^_^


----------



## bejart

Johann Baptist Krumpholz
Born: 8 May 1742 - Budenice near Zlonice - Czech Republic

View attachment 17578


----------



## bejart

Carl Stamitz
Born: 8 May 1745 - Mannheim - Germany

View attachment 17579


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Paisiello
Born: 9 May 1740 - Taranto - Italy

View attachment 17615


----------



## bejart

Jean-Marie Leclair
Born: 10 May 1697 - Lyon - France

View attachment 17677


----------



## bejart

Milton Babbitt
Born: 10 May 1916 - Philadelphia, PA - USA

View attachment 17678


----------



## bejart

And a couple of composers best known for scoring movies ---

Max Steiner
Born: 10 May 1888 - Wien - Austria 
View attachment 17679


Dimitri Zinovievich Tiomkin
Born: 10 May 1894 - Kremenchuk - Ukraine 
View attachment 17680


----------



## JLTNJUSA1963

Hi,

I think it's pretty cool that I share my birthday (August 10) with Alexander Glazunov.

Jim


----------



## bejart

Jan Václav Voříšek
Born: 11 May 1791 - Vamberk, Behemia - Czech Republic

View attachment 17780


----------



## bejart

Israel Isidore Baline
Born: 11 May 1888 - Tyumen - Russia

View attachment 17781

AKA Irving Berlin


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Gabriel Urbain Fauré, 12 May 1845 to 4 November 1924.


----------



## bejart

Prompted by Ken OC ---
Johann Baptist Vanhal
Born: 12 May 1739 - Nové Nechanice - Czech Republic

View attachment 17793


----------



## bejart

Franz Anton Hoffmeister
Born: 12 May 1754 - Rothenburg am Neckar - Austria

View attachment 17794


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Viotti
Born: 12 May 1755 - Fontanetta de Po - Italy

View attachment 17795


----------



## bejart

Jules Massenet
Born: 12 May 1842 - Montaud - France

View attachment 17796


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Sir Arthur Seymour Sullivan MVO -- 13 May 1842 to 22 November 1900.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

bejart said:


> Dimitri Zinovievich Tiomkin
> Born: 10 May 1894 - Kremenchuk - Ukraine
> View attachment 17680


He took composition lessons with Glazunov, and he brought Russian style to America!


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Arthur Vincent Lourié *(1892 - 1966).

View attachment 17869


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Lou Silver Harrison -- May 14, 1917 to February 2, 2003.


----------



## DrKilroy

Vaneyes said:


> Happy Birthday to *Arthur Vincent Lourié *(1892 - 1966).
> 
> View attachment 17869


That's a cool picture! Great!

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Claudio Monteverdi* (1567 - 1643).


----------



## KenOC

Happy b'day to Lars-Erik Larsson -- 15 May 1908 to 27 December 1986.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Erik Satie* (1866 - 1925).


----------



## bejart

Carl Goldmark
Born: 18 May 1830 - Keszthely - Austro-Hungarian Empire

View attachment 18059


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Happy 200th birthday to Richard Wagner!!!









 :cheers: :clap:


----------



## Aquos

Ohhhhh......Wagner!!!


----------



## KenOC

William Elden Bolcom was born on May 26, 1938. I'm especially fond of his Graceful Ghost Rag and Songs of Innocence and Experience.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Joachim Raff
Born: 1822 - Lachen (Schwyz) - Switzerland

View attachment 18536


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to Gyorgy Ligeti (1923 - 2006).

View attachment 18622


----------



## DrKilroy

He's got a strange hairdo in this photo. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Pascal Dusapin *(b. 1955).

View attachment 18720


----------



## KenOC

Two more birthdays today:

Erich Wolfgang Korngold, May 29, 1897 to November 29, 1957.










Iannis Xenakis, May 29, 1922 to February 4, 2001.


----------



## bejart

John Marsh
Born: 31 May 1752 - Dorking, England.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Mikhail Ivanovich Glinka, June 1 1804 to February 15 1857. He is sometimes called "The Father of Russian Music."


----------



## bejart

Georg Muffat
Born: 1 June 1653 - Megeve, Savoy (now France)

View attachment 18910


----------



## bejart

Federigo Fiorillo
Born: 1 June 1755 - Brunswick - Germany

View attachment 18911


----------



## bejart

Edward Elgar
Born: 1857 - Broadheath - England

View attachment 18956


----------



## bejart

Johann Schenck
Born: 1660 - Amsterdam - The Netherlands

View attachment 19040


----------



## bejart

František Škroup
Born: 1801 - Osice, near Hradec Králové - Czech Republic

View attachment 19041


----------



## bejart

Robert Schumann
Born: 1810 - Zwickau - Germany

View attachment 19273


----------



## bejart

Carl Nielsen
Born: 1865 - Norre Lyndelse - Denmark

View attachment 19328


----------



## bejart

Charles Wuorinen
Born: 1938 - New York City - USA

View attachment 19329


----------



## bejart

Heinrich von Herzogenberg
Born: 1843 - Graz - Austria

View attachment 19392


----------



## bejart

Francesco Antonio Bonporti
Born: 1672 - Trento - Italy

View attachment 19437


----------



## bejart

Jose Antonio Carlos de Seixas
Born: 1704 - Coimbra - Portugal

View attachment 19438


----------



## bejart

Richard Strauss
Born: 1864 - München - Germany

View attachment 19439


----------



## MrCello

Happy birthday Strauss! I promise I will listen to more of your music!


----------



## bejart

Anton Vranický
Born: 1761 - Nová Říše - Czech Republic

View attachment 19544


----------



## bejart

Anton Eberl
Born: 1765 - Wien - Austria

View attachment 19549


----------



## bejart

Tomaso Giovanni Albinoni
Born: 1671 - Venezia - Italy

View attachment 19594


----------



## bejart

Antonio Maria Gaspare Sacchini
Born: 1730 - Pozzuole - Italy

View attachment 19595


----------



## bejart

Franz Danzi
Born: 1763 - Mannheim - Germany

View attachment 19654


----------



## bejart

Edvard Grieg
Born: 1843 - Bergen - Norway

View attachment 19655


----------



## Mai

I've often thought it would be nice to hold a celebration for Brahms' birthday in May in my small university town, maybe even stumping up some money for it.
Has anyone else here done something like that for their favorite composer?


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday *Igor Stravinsky* (1882 - 1971).

View attachment 19739


----------



## ozmamemon

Happy birthday to you all


----------



## bejart

Johann Stamitz
Born: 1717 - Nemecky Brod - Czech Republic

View attachment 19828


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus
Born: 1756 -- Miltenberg am Main -- Germany

View attachment 19911


----------



## bejart

Jacques Offenbach
Born: 1819 -- Cologne -- Germany

View attachment 19912


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Hermann Scherchen* (1891 - 1966).


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch
Born: 26 June 1747 - Velvary (Welwarn) - Bohemia

View attachment 20229


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Wendt
Born: 7 27 June 1745 - Divice - Czech Republic 

(Couldn't find an image ---)


----------



## bejart

Jiři Antonin Benda
Born: 30 June 1722 - Staré Benátky - Czech Republic

View attachment 20386


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Happy birthday to the late Hans Werner Henze.


----------



## bejart

Christoph Willibald von Gluck
Born: 2 July 1714 - Erasbach - Germany

View attachment 20511


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Leos* *Janacek* (1854 - 1928).

View attachment 20587


----------



## bejart

Gustav Mahler
Born: 7 July 1860 - Kalischt - Czech Republic

View attachment 20824


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Gustav Mahler's birthday also happens to be my own, so today I will not forget to raise a glass of champagne to Maestro!


----------



## Skilmarilion

Happy birthday, Gus!


----------



## Mahlerian

Going to listen to lots of music today!


----------



## OrchestrasWaterboy

Happy birthday, master.


----------



## KenOC

July 8 -- George Antheil, self-professed "Bad Boy of Music," was born today in 1900. Aside from writing pieces like "Ballet Mechanique," he worked with actress Hedy Lamarr in WW II to invent spread-spectrum radio for jam-proof torpedoes.


----------



## KenOC

Today, July 9: Ottorino Respighi, born in 1879 in Bologna, Italy.


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Benedetto Platti
Born: 9 July 1697 - Padua - Italy

View attachment 20937


----------



## bejart

Sigismund Neukomm
Born: 10 July 1778 - Salzburg - Austria

View attachment 20994


----------



## bejart

Henri Wieniawski
Born: 10 July 1835 - Lublin - Poland

View attachment 20995


----------



## bejart

Carl Orff
Born: 10 July 1895 - München - Germany

View attachment 20996


----------



## Vaneyes

Carl Orff. The problem child gets a birthday cake, but with no candles.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Per Norgard* (b. 1932).


----------



## bejart

Eugène Ysaÿe
Born: 16 July 1858 - Liège - Belgium

View attachment 21291


----------



## Borodin

Here's a longer list http://www.classiccat.net/composers-b.php


----------



## bejart

Friedrich Gernsheim
Born: 17 July 1839 - Worms - Germany

View attachment 21335


----------



## bejart

Donald Francis Tovey
Born: 17 July 1875 - Eton - England

View attachment 21336


----------



## bejart

Peter Schickele
Born: 17 July 1935 - Ames, IA - USA

View attachment 21337


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Deodat de Severac* (1872 - 1921).

View attachment 21518


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

UGHHHHH I'm so mad! 

I just found out today that my birthday website tracker was wrong about Arensky's birthday, it said July 31, but actually it's July 12 according a great number of other sources. Arghhh!!

I'm sorry Arensky!!!  Happy belated birthday, dear one!! I'll celebrate on July 31 anyhow to commemorate. But I'll not make that mistake again. 









<3


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Franz Berwald, born July 23 1796 in Stockholm, Sweden. A bit overlooked in his time and ours, his 3rd Symphony "Sinfonie singulière" is certainly a wonderful work, though never performed in his lifetime. Unable to live by music, he managed a sawmill and a glass factory and designed and sold prosthetic devices. He died in 1868.










A Berwaldism: "Music cooks a meager soup."


----------



## bejart

Ernest Bloch
Born: 24 July 1880 - Genève - Switzerland

View attachment 21666


----------



## KenOC

Born today, July 26, in 1782: John Field, Irish composer and pianist. He originated the nocturne and wrote some very nice piano concertos. He lived until 1837.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Enrique Granados Campiña (27 July 1867 - 24 March 1916).


----------



## KenOC

One more birthday boy: Ernst von Dohnányi (July 27, 1877 - February 9, 1960).


----------



## KenOC

A happy birthday today to Rued Langgaard (28 July 1893 - 10 July 1952).


----------



## Op.123

........................................................................



georgebrown said:


> if you are trying to increase your dominance on soundcloud - such as how many followers you gain and play count etc - then check out this incredible software. It's called cloud dominator and you can find it here: www.cloud-dominator.com'


spam!


----------



## bejart

Benedetto Marcello
Born: 1 August 1686 - Venezia - Italy

View attachment 22046


----------



## bejart

Antonio Capuzzi
Born: 1 August 1755 - Breno (Brescia) - Italy

View attachment 22047


----------



## bejart

Hans Rott
Born: 1 August 1858 - Wien - Austria

View attachment 22048


----------



## Celloman

Sir Arthur Bliss
Born: 2 August 1891 - Barnes, London


----------



## Ondine

Hey, I got another one:

Karl Amadeus Hartmann

Born: 2 August 1905.

It is considered that excelled in symphonic composition.


----------



## KenOC

Today's birthday boy: William Schuman! Born in Manhattan on August 4, 1910, and lived until 1992. I'm just getting to like his music...try his "Judith".


----------



## Celloman

Guillaume Dufay

b. 5 August 1397? d. 27 November 1474


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Charles Louis Ambroise Thomas (5 August 1811 - 12 February 1896), composer of many operas including _Hamlet _and _Mignon_.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Borodin said:


> Here's a longer list http://www.classiccat.net/composers-b.php


Rotten list! They have Liadov, S. Taneyev, and Arensky, but no Glazunov! Also wrong birth-dates for them. :scold:

I can never win...


----------



## Celloman

Karel Husa

b. 7 August 1921


----------



## KenOC

Another happy b'day to Sir Granville Bantock (7 August 1868 - 16 October 1946).


----------



## KenOC

Happy Birthday to Cécile Louise Stéphanie Chaminade (8 August 1857 - 13 April 1944).


----------



## bejart

Alexander Glazunov
Born: 10 August 1865 - St. Petersburg - Russia

View attachment 22586


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

bejart said:


> Alexander Glazunov
> Born: 10 August 1865 - St. Petersburg - Russia


You just wanted to beat me, didn't you?

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY FAVORITE GHOST LOVER!!!

:cheers: :clap: 

Stay tuned for what I'm gonna do today, a long, multi-part _hommage_, as this marks the 6th year I've celebrated his birthday on my own.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Alexander Vasilyevich Mosolov, 11 August 1900 - 11 July 1973. Mosolov's best-known work is _Iron Foundry _from 1926. He seems to have been an unruly character; his shenanigans got him kicked out of the Composer's Union and sent him briefly to the Gulag.


----------



## bejart

Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber
Born: 12 August 1644 - Wartenberg - Czech Republic

View attachment 22719


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to John Nicholson Ireland (13 August 1879 - 12 June 1962).


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday today to Kaikhosru Shapurji Sorabji (born Leon Dudley Sorabji), 14 August 1892 - 15 October 1988.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Jacques François Antoine Ibert (15 August 1890 - 5 February 1962). Ibert wrote many fine works, several still popular, including his colorful Escales.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

KenOC said:


> Happy birthday to Jacques François Antoine Ibert (15 August 1890 - 5 February 1962). Ibert wrote many fine works, several still popular, including his colorful Escales.


I'll remember to give his flute concerto a good reading again today (as in, practice bits of it through)!


----------



## bejart

Heinrich Marschner
Born: 16 August 1795 - Zittau - Germany

View attachment 22950


----------



## KenOC

Today it's happy birthday to Henri Constant Gabriel Pierné (16 August 1863 - 17 July 1937). Only we geezers remember. But have a listen to his "March of the Little Fauns," popular in the days of the 78.


----------



## bejart

Nicola Porpora
Born: 17 August 1686 - Napoli - Italy

View attachment 22986


----------



## bejart

Antonio Salieri
Born: 18 August 1750 - Legnago - Italy

View attachment 23056


----------



## bejart

Dun Tan
Born: 18 August 1957 - China

View attachment 23058


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to George Enescu, 19 August 1881 - 4 May 1955. He was born in the Romanian village of Liveni, later renamed "George Enescu" in his honor.


----------



## bejart

Jacopo Peri
Born: 20 August 1561 - Roma - Italy

The composer of the 1st surviving Opera ---

View attachment 23184


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday today to Marie-Juliette Olga Lili Boulanger (21 August 1893 - 15 March 1918). The younger sister of Nadia Boulanger, she was a noted composer in her own right and the first woman to win the Prix de Rome. She died of Crohn's Disease at age 24.


----------



## DrKilroy

Happy birthday to Claude Debussy!










Best regards, Dr


----------



## bejart

KenOC said:


>



View attachment 23302


She looks like a ringer for Steve Perry of Journey --


----------



## bejart

Also today ---
Josef Strauss
Born: 22 August 1827 - Wien - Austria

View attachment 23301


----------



## KenOC

How could we forget, in all that fuss over the *other* guy, Karlheinz Stockhausen? 22 August 1928 - 5 December 2007.


----------



## bejart

Ernst Křenek
Born: 23 August 1900 - Wien - Austria

View attachment 23377


----------



## Ryan

Happy birthday x x x x x x x x


----------



## Vaneyes

bejart said:


> Ernst Křenek
> Born: 23 August 1900 - Wien - Austria
> 
> View attachment 23377


bejart has the *before*. I've got the *after*. Happy birthday, Ernst!

View attachment 23406


----------



## KenOC

Another happy birthday to Sulkhan Tsintsadze (August 23, 1925 - September 15, 1991), probably the foremost Georgian composer. He is best known in the West for his Three Miniatures for string quartet (1945), which seems to have been his favorite medium. His music won many honors, including the Stalin Prize in 1950, nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Marcello
Born: 24 August 1669 - Venezia - Italy

View attachment 23434


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday, *LB *(1918 - 1990).

View attachment 23486


----------



## bejart

Willem de Fesch
Born: 26 August 1687 - Alkmaar - The Netherlands

View attachment 23591


----------



## KenOC

A couple of birthday boys today. Johann "Pretty Boy" Pachelbel, baptised September 1, 1653 in Nuremberg and buried March 9, 1706, also in Nuremburg.










And Engelbert "Stache" Humperdinck, born 1 September 1854 at Siegburg in the Rhine Province and died 27 September 1921 in Neustrelitz, Mecklenburg-Western Pomerania.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Pietro Antonio Locatelli, born 13 September 1695 in Bergamo and died 30 March 1764 in Amsterdam. Ten years Bach's junior, Locatelli had a very successful career as a violinist and composer. And contrary to what you may have gathered from Master and Commander or the O'Brian novels, he never wrote a string quartet.


----------



## bejart

Anton Bruckner
Born: 4 September 1824 - Ansfelden - Austria

View attachment 24126


----------



## bejart

Darius Milhaud
Born: 4 September 1892 - Aix-en-Provence - France

View attachment 24127


----------



## bejart

František Václav Míča
Born: 5 September 1694 - Třebíč - Czech Republic

View attachment 24178


----------



## bejart

Johann Christian Bach
Born: 5 September 1735 - Leipzig - Germany

View attachment 24179


----------



## bejart

Anton Diabelli
Born: 5 September 1781 - Mattsee - Austria

View attachment 24180


----------



## bejart

Giacomo Meyerbeer
Born: 5 September 1791 - Vogelsdorf - Germany

View attachment 24181


----------



## bejart

Amy Marcy Beach
Born: 5 September 1867 - Henniker, New Hampshire - USA

View attachment 24182


----------



## bejart

John Cage
Born: 5 September 1912 - Los Angeles - USA

View attachment 24183


Someone to celebrate for just about every musical taste today ---


----------



## KenOC

Today's birthday girl: Joan Tower, born September 6, 1938.


----------



## bejart

François-André Philidor
Born: 7 September 1726 - Dreux - France

From WIKI:
".... (also) regarded as the best chess player of his age; his book Analyse du jeu des Échecs was considered a standard chess manual for at least a century, and a well-known chess opening and a checkmate method are both named after him."

View attachment 24361


----------



## bejart

Antonín Dvořák
Born: 8 September 1841 - Nelahozeves - Czech Republic

View attachment 24422


----------



## KenOC

Two more birthday boys today!

Luigi Cherubini; 8 (or maybe 14) September 1760 -- 15 March 1842.










Sir Peter Maxwell Davies, CBE, born 8 September 1934.


----------



## mstar

bejart said:


> Antonín Dvořák
> Born: 8 September 1841 - Nelahozeves - Czech Republic
> 
> View attachment 24422


Oh, I never knew! I'm so glad I saw this today.... Happy Birthday to Dvorak, from the New World!


----------



## bejart

Nicolò Jommelli
Born: 10 September 1714 - Aversa - Italy

View attachment 24554


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Henry Purcell, 10 September 1659(?) -- 21 November 1695. His life was about as long as Mozart's.


----------



## bejart

William Boyce
Bap. 11 September 1711 - London - England

View attachment 24608


----------



## bejart

Friedrich Daniel Rudolf Kuhlau
Born: 11 September 1786 - Ülzen - Germany

View attachment 24609


----------



## bejart

Arvo Pärt
Born: 11 September 1935 - Paide - Estonia

View attachment 24610


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Too bad I haven't been checking in here of late, I've missed quite a few cool birthdays.


----------



## Mahlerian

Arnold Schoenberg
Born: September 13, 1874









(Not a Friday, sorry!)


----------



## schuberkovich

Mahlerian said:


> Arnold Schoenberg
> Born: Friday the 13th of September, 1874


Wow is that partly why he seemed to be so terrified of the number 13? (and Friday for even more unluckiness!)


----------



## Mahlerian

schuberkovich said:


> Wow is that partly why he seemed to be so terrified of the number 13? (and Friday for even more unluckiness!)


He also died on a Friday the 13th!

...Wait...he wasn't born on Friday. My mistake. He did die on Friday the 13th, though.


----------



## KenOC

Another birthday today: Clara Weick Schumann, born 13 September 1819 in Leipzig, died 20 May 1896 in Germany.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Johann Michael Haydn, born in Rohrau 14 September 1737, died in Salzburg 10 August 1806. The younger brother of Franz Joseph, he is primarily known for having written Mozart's 37th Symphony.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Cherubini
Born: 14 September 1760 - Firenze - Italy

View attachment 24775


----------



## KenOC

Cherubini gets two birthdays this year! See above...


----------



## bejart

Jan Nepomuk Škroup
Born: 15 September 1811 - Osice, near Hradec Králové - Czech Republic

View attachment 24819


----------



## bejart

Jenő Hubay
Born: 15 September 1858 - Budapest - Hungary

View attachment 24820


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Frank Martin* (1890 - 1974).

View attachment 24856


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Juliette Nadia Boulanger, born 16 September 1887 and died 22 October 1979, both in Paris.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Holzbauer
Born: 17 September 1711 - Wien - Austria

View attachment 24945


----------



## bejart

Saverio Rafaele Mercadante
Born: 17 September 1795 - Altamura - Italy

View attachment 24946


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday today to Charles Tomlinson Griffes, born in Elmira, New York, September 17, 1884 and died in New York City, April 8, 1920, a victim of the great influenza epidemic. Much was lost.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Arthur Leslie Benjamin, Australian composer, pianist, conductor and teacher. He was born in Sydney on 18 September 1893 and died in London on 10 April 1960.


----------



## JCarmel

It's a _funny_ old world, you know? I listened to my first ever piece by Griffes yesterday...on his birthday! So 'thanks' to Nighthawk for that weirdly coincidental opportunity.


----------



## KenOC

Today's birthday boy: Gustavus Theodore von Holst, born 21 September 1874 in Cheltenham, Gloucestershire, died in London 25 May 1934.


----------



## bejart

Also ---
Louis-Emmanuel Jadin
Born: 21 September 1768 - Versailles - France

View attachment 25215


----------



## bejart

Anton Filtz AKA Fils, Filts
Born: 22 September 1733 - Eichstätt, Fürstbistüm - Germany 

No image available ---

EDIT: Not to be confused with Anton Ferdinand Titz, AKA Tietz, Dietz, Dietzsch (1742-1810)


----------



## KenOC

Today is the birthday of Michael Torke, born September 22, 1961. He's probably best known for his color music (Ecstatic Orange, etc.) and for Javelin, commissioned for the 1996 Summer Olympics.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to John Rutter, born September 24, 1945.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday today to Dmitri Dmitriyevich Shostakovich, born 25 September 1906 in St. Petersburg and died 9 August 1975 in Moscow. A picture for his conflicted mood.










Also to Jean-Philippe Rameau, born 25 September 1683 and died 12 September 1764. More relaxed, I think.


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Pichl
Born: 25 September 1741 - Bechyne - Bohemia

View attachment 25474


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday today to George Gershwin, born September 26, 1898 as Jacob Gershwine in Brooklyn, and died July 11, 1937 in Los Angeles of a brain tumor. So young.


----------



## Vaneyes

We can only wonder what the horror of WWII might've brought to *George Gershwin's* compositions. Would he have visited the dark side with soul-searching scores, or continued happifying America with toe-tapping tunes? The PBS website offers this, "After becoming ill while working on a film, he had plans to return to New York to work on writing serious music. He planned a string quartet, a ballet and another opera, but these pieces were never written."

View attachment 25569


----------



## bejart

Antonio Casimir Cartellieri
Born: 27 September 1772 - Gdansk - Poland

View attachment 25594


----------



## mstar

(When May 7 comes around, I don't _know_ what I'll do )


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm a terrible Russia fan, I missed Shostakovich's birthday too this year.


----------



## bejart

Jan Václav Stich-Punto
Born: 28 September 1746 - Žehušice, Bohemia - Czech Republic

View attachment 25657


----------



## bejart

Charles Villiers Stanford
Born: 30 September 1852 - Dublin - Ireland

View attachment 25745


----------



## KenOC

Today's birthday boy is Paul Abraham Dukas, born 1 October 1865 in Paris and died 17 May 1935 in the same city. He wrote the Sorcerer's Apprentice in 1897 but never saw Fantasia, though he came close. What would he have thought?


----------



## bejart

František Ignác Antonín Tůma
Born: 2 October 1704 - Kostelec nad Orlicí, Bohemia - Czech Republic


----------



## KenOC

Today: Stephen Michael Reich, born October 3, 1936.


----------



## bejart

Karol Szymanowski
Born: 6 October 1882 - Tymoszovka - Poland


----------



## KenOC

Two birthdays for the new day: William Billings, born October 7, 1746 in Boston and died there on September 26, 1800.










And Felix August Bernhard Draeseke, born October 7, 1835 in Coburg Germany and died February 26, 1913 in Dresden.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Takemitsu* (1930 - 1996).


----------



## Aramis

bejart said:


> Karol Szymanowski
> Born: 6 October 1882 - Tymoszovka - Poland
> 
> View attachment 26112


I just saw this. You have posted picture of Boris Kochno, not the composer. And it got four likes, nobody noticed.

CONGRATULATIONS

Oh, and there's no such place as _Tymoszovka_.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Louis Victor Jules Vierne, who lived from 8 October 1870 to 2 June 1937. Best remembered today for his organ compositions, he was almost totally blind and in his later years composed using Braille.


----------



## Celloman

Aramis said:


> I just saw this. You have posted picture of Boris Kochno, not the composer. And it got four likes, nobody noticed.


_This_ is Szymanowski, I believe.


----------



## KenOC

Some birthdays today! Camille Saint-Saëns, 9 October 1835 - 16 December 1921.










Giuseppe Fortunino Francesco Verdi, 9 or 10 October 1813 - 27 January 1901.










Einojuhani Rautavaara, born October 9, 1928 in Helsinki.


----------



## KenOC

More birthdays today! 1669 - Johann Nicolaus Bach, German composer and J.S. Bach's 2nd cousin (d. 1753).










1903 - Vernon Duke (born Vladimir Dukelsky), Russian-American composer (d. 1969).










1906 - Paul Creston, American composer (d. 1985).


----------



## KenOC

But wait, there's more!

1917 - Thelonious Monk, American pianist and composer (d. 1982).










1938 - Gloria Coates, American composer.


----------



## violadude

Yay! I have the same birthday as so many composers!


----------



## Sudonim

Today's Monk's birthday? Guess I'll need to put some on! Listening now to Coleman Hawkins, who played with Monk on _Monk's Music,_ so it will make a nice segue ...


----------



## KenOC

October 12 birthdays: 1687 - Sylvius Leopold Weiss, German composer and lutenist (d. 1750).










 1872 - Ralph Vaughan Williams, English composer (d. 1958).


----------



## KenOC

Today, October 14, one of my favorites: Born 1931 -- Nikhil Banerjee, Indian sitar player and composer (d. 1986).










Also Alexander Zemlinsky, born October 14, 1871 in Vienna, died March 15, 1942.










And Kaija Saariaho, born in Helsinki 14 October 1952.


----------



## KenOC

Two birthday boys today. Alexander Dreyschock, Czech pianist and composer. October 15, 1818 - April 1, 1869.










Dag Ivar Wirén, Swedish composer. 15 October 1905 - 19 April 1986.


----------



## KenOC

On this date: Jan Dismas Zelenka, Czech composer, born 16 October 1679 in Louňovice pod Blaníkem, Bohemia and died 23 December 1745. There is no known picture with his likeness.










Also on this day in 1590, Carlo Gesualdo murdered his wife.


----------



## KenOC

Today's birthdays:

Domenico Zipoli, Italian composer (17 October 1688 - 2 January 1726). He became a Jesuit in order to work in the Reductions of Paraguay and is remembered as the most accomplished musician among Jesuit missionaries of the time.









Herbert Norman Howells, English composer, organist, and teacher (17 October 1892 - 23 February 1983). He is famous for his large output of Anglican church music.


----------



## Sudonim

Apparently today is also the birthday of a German-born Israeli composer named *Ram Da-Oz.* Never heard of him, but I love his name!


----------



## KenOC

Born today: Baldassare Galuppi (18 October 1706 - 3 January 1785), the "father of comic opera."


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Geirr Tveitt, born Nils Tveit, Norwegian composer and pianist, October 19, 1908 - February 1, 1981.


----------



## KenOC

Charles Edward Ives, American composer, October 20, 1874 - May 19, 1954.










Ferdinand Joseph LaMothe, known professionally as Jelly Roll Morton, American pianist, bandleader and composer, October 20, 1890 - July 10, 1941.


----------



## KenOC

John Birks "Dizzy" Gillespie, American jazz trumpeter, bandleader, and composer, October 21, 1917 - January 6, 1993.










Sir Malcolm Henry Arnold, CBE, English composer, 21 October 1921 - 23 September 2006.










Marie-Joseph Canteloube de Malaret, French composer, musicologist, and author best known for his collections of orchestrated folksongs from the Auvergne region, Chants d'Auvergne, 21 October 1879 - 4 November 1957.


----------



## KenOC

For October 22: Franz Liszt (Liszt Ferencz, Franz Ritter von Liszt), Hungarian composer, virtuoso pianist, conductor, teacher and Franciscan tertiary, October 22, 1811 - July 31, 1886.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Ned Rorem, American composer, born October 23, 1923 and still kickin'. He was interviewed last night on my local classical FM station.


----------



## KenOC

Today's birthday boys: Johann Strauss II (or Johann Strauss Jr.), Austrian composer. Born 25 October 1825 near Vienna and died 3 June 1899 in Vienna.










Georges Bizet (Alexandre César Léopold Bizet), French composer. Born 25 October 1838 in Paris and died there on 3 June 1875.










Alexander Tikhonovich Gretchaninov, Russian composer. Born 25 October [O.S. 13 October] 1864 in Moscow (?) and died 3 January 1956 in New York.


----------



## KenOC

Today: Hans Leo Hassler, German composer and organist. Baptized 26 October 1564 in Nuremberg and died 8 June 1612 in Frankfurt am Main. He was the elder brother of Jakob Hassler, another composer of the time.










Giuseppe Domenico Scarlatti, Italian composer who wrote a few keyboard sonatas. Well, more than a few. Born 26 October 1685 in Naples and died 23 July 1757 in Madrid. His father, Alessandro Scarlatti, is also well-known.










I'll skip over Johan Helmich Roman, also born today and called by the teeming masses (one assumes) the "Swedish Handel."


----------



## DrKilroy

Roman is excellent! His Drottningholmsmusiken and Golovinsmusiken are my favourites. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## KenOC

DrKilroy said:


> Roman is excellent! His Drottningholmsmusiken and Golovinsmusiken are my favourites.


Now you've made me feel guilty! so... Happy birthday to Johan Helmich Roman, Swedish Baroque composer. Born 26 October 1694 in Stockholm and died 20 November 1758 in Haraldsmåla. He has been called "the father of Swedish music" or "the Swedish Handel."


----------



## KenOC

Today's birthdays: Johann Gottlieb Graun, German Baroque/Classical era composer and violinist. Born 27 October 1703 in Wahrenbrück and died 28 October 1771. Not free from criticism: "In his concertos and church music...the length of each movement is more immoderate than Christian patience can endure."










Niccolò (or Nicolò) Paganini, Italian violinist, violist, guitarist, and composer. Born 27 October 1782 in Genoa Italy and died 27 May 1840 in Nice France. Because Paganini refused last rites, thinking he wasn't dying, and his widely rumored association with the devil, the Church denied his body a Catholic burial in Genoa. His remains were finally laid to rest in 1876 in Parma.










Conlon Nancarrow was an American-born composer who lived and worked in Mexico for most of his life. Born in Texarkana Arkansas October 27, 1912 and died August 10, 1997 in Mexico City.










On this date in 1838, Missouri governor Lilburn Boggs issued the Extermination Order, which ordered all Mormons to leave the state or be exterminated.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Howard Harold Hanson, American composer, conductor, and educator. Born October 28, 1896 in Wahoo, Nebraska and died February 26, 1981. Hanson was director for 40 years of the Eastman School of Music.










On this day in 1893, Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 6 in B Minor, the Pathétique, was premièred in St. Petersburg. The composer died nine days later.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday(s) to Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf, Austrian composer and violinist, born in Vienna 2 November 1739 and died 24 October 1799.










Douglas Gordon Lilburn, New Zealand composer, born in Wanganui 2 November 1915 and died 6 June 2001.










Paul Moravec, American composer, born in Buffalo November 2, 1957.


----------



## KenOC

Today, birthday wishes to: Samuel Scheidt, German composer, organist and teacher, baptized 3 November 1587 in Halle, died 24 March 1654.










Vincenzo Salvatore Carmelo Francesco Bellini, Italian opera composer, born 3 November 1801 in Catania, Sicily, died 23 September 1835. So young!


----------



## KenOC

No important birthdays on November 4 that I can find, but both Mendelssohn and Fauré died this date. What comes must go, and our thanks might well follow. Worth some reflection perhaps.


----------



## KenOC

Again, no major birthdays today, but it's the first anniversary of the death of Elliott Carter, who passed away last year at 103. He wrote at least 14 new works after hitting the triple digits. His last work, _Epigrams _for piano trio, was completed on August 13, 2012.


----------



## KenOC

November 6, and happy birthdays to: John Philip Sousa , American composer and conductor known as "The March King". Born November 6, 1854 in Washington, D.C. and died March 6, 1932 in Reading, Pennsylvania.










Ignacy Jan Paderewski, Polish pianist and composer and second prime minister of the Republic of Poland. Born 18 November [O.S. 6 November] 1860 in the village of Kurilovka (now part of Ukraine) and died 29 June 1941 in New York.










Tchaikovsky died this day in 1893.


----------



## bejart

Jean-Baptiste Bréval
Born: 6 November 1753 - Paris - France


----------



## KenOC

Born today: Sir Arnold Edward Trevor Bax, KCVO, born 8 November 1883 on Pendennis Road, Streatham, London and died 3 October 1953 in Dublin, Ireland.










Let's also remember César Franck, Belgian organist and composer, who passed away this day in 1890 at 68 years old.


----------



## KenOC

Born today: François Couperin, French Baroque composer, organist and harpsichordist. Born 10 November 1668 in Paris and died there 11 September 1733. He was known as Couperin le Grand ("Couperin the Great").










Ennio Morricone, Italian composer, orchestrator, and conductor. Born November 10, 1928 in Paris. He has written music for more than 500 motion pictures and television series, as well as contemporary classical works.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Alexander Porfiryevich Borodin, a Russian Romantic composer, doctor and chemist. He was born 12 November 1833 in Saint Petersburg and died there 27 February 1887. He was a member of the group of composers called The Five (or "The Mighty Handful"), who were dedicated to producing a specifically Russian kind of art music. As a chemist, he was known for his work with aldehydes.










Died this day: Rudolf Friml, Walter Piston, and Henryk Górecki.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Wooooot happy Bday Borodin!


----------



## KenOC

George Whitefield Chadwick, American composer. Born November 13, 1854 in Lowell, Massachusetts, died April 4, 1931. Along with Horatio Parker, Amy Beach, Arthur Foote, and Edward MacDowell, he was a representative composer of what came to be called the New England School of American composers.










Gioachino Rossini, Italian composer and Beethoven's nemesis, died this day in 1868. Beethoven on Rossini: "The Bohemians are born musicians. The Italians ought to take them as models. What have they to show for their famous conservatories? Behold! their idol, Rossini! If Dame Fortune had not given him a pretty talent and amiable melodies by the bushel, what he learned at school would have brought him nothing but potatoes for his big belly."

I believe we have a more generous view today.


----------



## KenOC

Today's birthdays: Johann Georg Leopold Mozart, German composer, conductor, teacher, and violinist. Also Amadeus's daddy. Born November 14, 1719 in Augsburg, died May 28, 1787 in Salzburg.










Johann Nepomuk Hummel, Austrian composer and virtuoso pianist. Born 14 November 1778 in Pressburg, Kingdom of Hungary and died 17 October 1837 in Weimar.










Aaron Copland, American composer and composition teacher. Born November 14, 1900 in Brooklyn and died December 2, 1990 in North Tarrytown, New York.










Also noted: Wendy Carlos (1939) and of course Yanni (1954).

Passings today: Ignaz Pleyel, 1831 and Manuel de Falla, 1946.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

KenOC said:


> Aaron Copland, American composer and composition teacher. Born November 14, 1900 in Brooklyn and died December 2, 1990 in North Tarrytown, New York.


Ahhh I'm gonna play Copland today in Symphony rehearsal! Just a run-through of Appalachian Spring, I will be principal flute. We're not in the established formation to perform it... yet... if I play well enough, they might just make me a part of its performance May..._ memorized and choreographed_...


----------



## Dusan

14, 1663	ZACHOW, Friederich Wilhelm
14, 1719	MOZART, Johann Georg Leopold
14, 1778	HUMMEL, Johann Nepomuk
14, 1805	HENSEL, Fanny Cacilia Mendelssohn
14, 1900	COPLAND, Aaron


----------



## KenOC

Today's birthday boys: William Christopher ("W. C.") Handy, American composer and musician, widely known as the "Father of the Blues". Born 16 November 1873 in Florence, Alabama, and died 28 March 1958 in New York City.










Paul Hindemith, German composer, violist, violinist, teacher and conductor. Born 16 November 1895 in Hanau, near Frankfurt am Main, and died 28 December 1963 in Frankfurt.










Rodolphe Kreutzer was born this date in 1766. Most famous for receiving the dedication of Beethoven's "Kreutzer Sonata" after Beethoven had a fight over a woman with the mulatto violinist George Bridgetower.


----------



## KenOC

Today: Carl Friedrich Christian Fasch, German composer and harpsichordist. Born 18 November 1736 and died 3 August 1800 in Berlin.










Carl Maria Friedrich Ernst von Weber, German composer, conductor, pianist, guitarist and critic,. Born 18/19 November 1786 in Eutin, Holstein and died 4/5 June 1826 in London.










Paderewski was born this date "new style" but was listed a few days ago under his "old style" date..


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Mikhail Mikhailovich Ippolitov-Ivanov, Russian composer, conductor and teacher. Born 19 November [O.S. 7 November] 1859 at Katchina, near St. Petersburg, and died 28 January 1935 in Moscow.










And to Thomas Francis "Tommy" Dorsey, Jr., American jazz trombonist, trumpeter, composer, and bandleader. Born November 19, 1905 in Shenandoah, Pennsylvania and died November 26, 1956 in Greenwich, Connecticut.










Franz Schubert died this date in 1828 in Vienna, age 31. The last music he asked to hear was Beethoven's Op. 131 String Quartet, which was performed for him


----------



## Steptotheplate

Just found out I share the same birthday with Jean Sibelius!


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Francisco de Asís Tárrega y Eixea, Spanish composer and guitarist. Born 21 November 1852 in Villarreal, Province of Castellón, Spain, and died 15 December 1909.










Passings this date:
1695, Henry Purcell, English composer (b. 1659).
1938, Leopold Godowsky, Polish-American pianist and composer (b. 1870).
1974, Frank Martin, Swiss composer (b. 1890).


----------



## KenOC

Birthdays today: Franz Benda, Bohemian violinist and composer. Baptized 22 November 1709 in Staré Benátky, Bohemia; died 7 March 1786 in Potsdam.










Joaquín Rodrigo Vidre, 1st Marquis of the Gardens of Aranjuez, commonly known as Joaquín Rodrigo, Spanish composer and virtuoso pianist. Born November 22, 1901 in Sagunto, Valencia; died July 6, 1999 in Madrid.










Edward Benjamin Britten, Baron Britten, OM, CH, English composer, conductor and pianist. Born 22 November 1913 in Suffolk; died 4 December 1976.










Other spanking new composer babies today:
1710 - Wilhelm Friedemann Bach, German composer (d. 1784)
1899 - Hoagy Carmichael, American composer (d. 1981)
1925 - Gunther Schuller, American composer and conductor
1961 - Stephen Hough, English-Australian pianist and composer

And a passing:
In 1900, Arthur Sullivan, English composer (b. 1842). Aside from the Gilbert and Sullivan treats, Sullivan and George Grove went to Vienna in 1867 and recovered most of Schubert's symphonies plus a trove of other stuff.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

KenOC said:


> Edward Benjamin Britten, Baron Britten, OM, CH, English composer, conductor and pianist. Born 22 November 1913 in Suffolk; died 4 December 1976.


Happy Birthday to Britten! I'm so happy that I will be playing in an opera tonight in his remembrance, Albert Herring is the opera's name. I don't think it was planned that way, but it worked out perfectly.


----------



## Taggart

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Happy Birthday to Britten! I'm so happy that I will be playing in an opera tonight in his remembrance, Albert Herring is the opera's name. I don't think it was planned that way, but it worked out perfectly.


Surprised at that, living in Norfolk we've been swamped with Britten centenary events. The local library in Lowestoft has had an exhibition running about him together with some of the local records (it also serves as a local records office and study centre). Enjoy the opera, have a great time and if you want a laugh about the May Queen, have a look at the customs in the real life village of Yoxford.


----------



## Celloman

Happy 100th, Benjamin Britten!

Maybe now it's time for me to purchase that Decca recording of the War Requiem...


----------



## KenOC

Birthdays today: Manuel de Falla y Matheu, Spanish composer born 23 November 1876 in Cádiz, died 14 November 1946 Alta Gracia, Argentina.










Krzysztof Eugeniusz Penderecki, Polish composer and conductor, born 23 November 1933 in Dębica.










A passing today: 1585 -- Thomas Tallis, English composer (b. 1505).


----------



## Taggart

Hmm, just went to the library today and now the 100th is over, that's it - the exhibition was down.

Still we passed the sign for Benjamin Britten High School - so not entirely forgotten.


----------



## KenOC

November 24 and Happy Birthdays to: Scott Joplin, American composer and pianist. Born ca. 1867/1868 in Northeast Texas, died April 1, 1917 in New York.










Alfred Schnittke, Soviet composer. Born November 24, 1934 in Frankfurt, Germany, died August 3, 1998 in Hamburg.










Edgar Meyer, American bassist, multi-instrumentalist and composer. Born November 24, 1960 in Oak Ridge, Tennessee. Check out his concertos!










A passing today:
1722 - Johann Adam Reincken, Dutch-German organist and composer, born 1643.


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Alfred Schnittke* (1934 - 1998).

View attachment 29091


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> Happy Birthday to *Alfred Schnittke* (1934 - 1998).


Interesting that a "Soviet composer" was born in Frankfurt and died in Hamburg. Another coincidence -- both are cities named for processed meat products!


----------



## KenOC

A Happy Birthday to Virgil Thomson, American composer and critic. Born 25 November 1896 in Kansas City, Missouri and died 30 September 30 1989 in Manhattan.










A passing today:
1755: Johann Georg Pisendel, German violinist and composer, born 1687.


----------



## shangoyal

Now that the Sun is in Sagittarius, I am waiting for Beethoven


----------



## Vaneyes

Happy Birthday to *Sergey Taneyev* (1856 - 1915).

View attachment 29137


----------



## KenOC

Just discovered there are two composers named Taneyev! Distant cousins who live about the same time.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Johann (or Johannes) Bach, German composer and musician. Born 26 November 1604 in Erfurt and buried there 13 May 1673. He was the father of the so-called "Erfurt line" of Bach family musicians. You may have heard of some of them. (Sorry, no picture).

And a passing:
1959: Albert Ketèlbey, English pianist, conductor, and composer, born 1875.


----------



## KenOC

Happy Birthdays to: František (Franz) Krommer, Czech composer. Born November 27, 1759 in Kamenice u Jihlavy, died January 8, 1831 in Vienna.










Sir Julius Benedict, German-born composer and conductor. Born 27 November 1804 in Stuttgart, died 5 June 1885 in London.










Charles Louis Eugène Koechlin, French composer, teacher and writer on music. Born 27 November 1867 in Paris, died 31 December 1950 in Le Canadel.










Passings today:
1474 - Guillaume Dufay, Flemish composer, born 1397.
1955 - Arthur Honegger, French-Swiss composer, born 1892.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> Happy Birthday to *Sergey Taneyev* (1856 - 1915).
> 
> View attachment 29137


Now as you all know, I'm not a big chamber fan. HOWEVER, this man helped me appreciate it just a little bit more...






I'd take this over any other more famous chamber work ANY day!


----------



## KenOC

Happy Birthday to: Jean-Baptiste Lully, French composer who spent most of his life working in the court of Louis XIV of France. Born Giovanni Battista Lulli 28 November 1632 in Florence, Grand Duchy of Tuscany, and died 22 March 1687 in Paris of gangrene after striking his foot with his conducting staff.










Anton Grigorevich Rubinstein, Russian pianist, composer and conductor who became a pivotal figure in Russian culture when he founded the Saint Petersburg Conservatory. Born28 November 1829 in the village of Vikhvatinets in the district of Podolsk, Russia and died 20 November 1894 in Peterhof.










Passings today:
1815 -- Johann Peter Salomon, German violinist, conductor, and composer, born 1745. He brought Haydn to London. On his passing, Beethoven wrote to Ries, "Salomon's death grieves me much, for he was a noble man, and I remember him since I was a child."

1972 -- Havergal Brian, English composer, born 1875. His most famous work, the Gothic Symphony, lasts almost two hours. Leopold Stokowski premiered his 28th Symphony, the Sinfonia Tragica, in 1973. The Daily Telegraph review wrote: "It was fascinating to contemplate the uniqueness of the event -- a 91-year-old conductor learning a new work by a 91-year-old composer."


----------



## KenOC

29 November, and Happy Birthdays to: Domenico Gaetano Maria Donizetti, Italian composer. Born 29 November 1797 in Bergamo, Lombardy and died 8 April 1848 in Paris after several years of syphilis-induced insanity.










And to Jacob Thune Hansen Gade, Danish violinist and composer. Born 29 November 1879 in Vejle, Denmark and died 20 February 1963 in Assens. Today he is remembered for a single tune, the familiar Jalousie "Tango Tzigane", also known as Tango Jalousie or just Jalousie. Gade once presented Arthur Fiedler with a score of a symphony which Fiedler recalled as "one of the worst pieces of music I ever looked at."










And we, like time itself, forgot a birthday yesterday: Beethoven's pupil, friend, and London agent Ferdinand Ries, German composer. Born 28 November 1784 in Bonn, died 13 January 1838 in Frankfurt am Main.










Passings this day:
1643 -- Claudio Monteverdi, Italian composer, born 1567.
1924 -- Giacomo Puccini, Italian composer, born 1858.
1957 -- Erich Wolfgang Korngold, Austrian composer, born 1897.


----------



## KenOC

Happy Birthday to the singular Charles-Valentin Alkan, French composer and pianist. Born 30 November 1813 in Paris and died in the same city 29 March 1888. Here's one of only two known photos -- obviously a retiring sort.










And a passing today:
1626 -- Thomas Weelkes, English organist and composer, born 1576.


----------



## KenOC

December 2: No really notable births today I can find, but a couple of passings:

1931: Vincent d'Indy, French composer, born 1851.
1990: Aaron Copland, American composer and conductor, born 1900.


----------



## Taggart

1578 - Agostino Agazzari - more of a theorist than a composer.


----------



## KenOC

Three Happy Birthdays today to: Antonio Francisco Javier José Soler Ramos, usually known as Padre ('Father', in the religious sense) Antonio Soler, Spanish composer. He was baptized 3 December 1729 in Olot, Catalonia, Spain and died 20 December 1783 in San Lorenzo de El Escorial. No portraits exist.

And to Anton Webern, Austrian composer and conductor. Born 3 December 1883 in Vienna and died 15 September 1945 in Salzburg, shot by an American soldier during a black market raid. All he wanted was a smoke...










And to Giovanni "Nino" Rota, Italian composer, pianist, conductor and academic. Born 3 December 1911 in Milan and died April 10, 1979.


----------



## Taggart

They do say smoking kills .....


----------



## Vaneyes

Taggart said:


> They do say smoking kills .....


Re Webern's end.

http://bodyliterature.com/2013/01/15/deaths-of-the-artists-anton-webern-in-twelve-tones/


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Michel Pignolet de Montéclair, French composer. Born 4 December 1667 and died 22 September 1737. There are no known portraits.

A notable passing today:
1976 -- Benjamin Britten, English composer, born 1913.


----------



## Sudonim

Also born on this day, in 1879: Sir Hamilton Harty, Irish composer, conductor (notably of the Hallé), pianist, and organist. 

Heard his name mentioned here a few times, but I know nothing of his work. Happy birthday anyway!


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthdays to: Francesco Scarlatti, Italian composer and musician, brother of the better known Alessandro Scarlatti. Born 5 December 1666 in Palermo and died c. 1741. No portrait available.

And to Francesco Saverio Geminiani, Italian violinist, composer, and music theorist. Born 5 December 1687 in Lucca and died 17 September 1762.










And also to Osvaldo Noé Golijov, Argentine composer. Born December 5, 1960.










Passings today, one quite untimely:
1758 - Johann Friedrich Fasch, German composer, born 1688.
1791 - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Austrian composer, born 1756.
1963 - Karl Amadeus Hartmann, German composer, born 1905.
2007 - Karlheinz Stockhausen, German composer, born 1928.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Johann Christoph Bach, German composer and organist. Born 6 December 1642 in Arnstadt and died 31 March 1703 in Eisenach. A successful musician, he experienced financial difficulties which may have resulted in his not having been selected as the guardian of Johann Sebastian when the latter's parents died; he was heavily in debt when he died.










And to David Warren "Dave" Brubeck, American jazz pianist and composer. Born December 6, 1920 in Concord, California and died December 5, 2012 in Norwalk, Connecticut.










And to Henryk Mikołaj Górecki, Polish composer. Born December 6, 1933 in Czernica in present-day Silesian Voivodeship, southwest Poland and died November 12, 2010 in Katowice.


----------



## KenOC

Another birthday today: Bright Sheng (Chinese: Shèng Zōngliàng), Chinese-American composer, conductor, and pianist. Born 6 December 1955 in Shanghai, China.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Pietro Antonio Stefano Mascagni, Italian composer most noted for his operas. Born 7 December 1863 in Livorno, Tuscany and died 2 August 1945 in Rome.










And to Rudolf Friml, composer of operettas, musicals, songs and piano pieces. Born 7 December 1879 in Prague and died 12 November 1972 in Los Angeles.










And to Ernst Toch, Austrian composer. Born 7 December 1887 in Leopoldstadt, Vienna and died 1 October 1964 in Santa Monica, California.










A passing today:
1998: John Addison, English composer, born 1920.


----------



## ejsledge

I know only one composer's birthday. It is exactly one week after my mother's, which is Dec 9. That is Dec 16, generally thought to be the birthday of the one-and-only...Ludvig van Beethoven, perhaps the greatest artist of any kind in world history, to date.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to František Xaver Dušek, Czech composer. Baptised 8 December 1731 in Chotěborky, near Jaroměř and died 12 February 1799 in Prague.










And to Jean Sibelius, Finnish composer. Born Johan Julius Christian Sibelius on 8 December 1865 in Hämeenlinna in the Russian Grand Duchy of Finland and died 20 September 1957 at Ainola.










And to Bohuslav Martinů, Czech composer. Born 8 December 1890 in Polička, a small town in Bohemia near the Moravian border and died August 28, 1959 in Liestal, Switzerland.










A passing today:
1994: Antônio Carlos Jobim, Brazilian composer, musician, and singer, born 1927. The thinking man's answer to Scelsi.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I've been listening to Sibelius' symphonies all weekend without even knowing his birthday is today. Thank you for the 2nd and for the 7th, for Kullervo and special thanks for the violin concerto - and happy birthday!


----------



## KenOC

Forgot a birthday! So here's to Mieczysław Weinberg (or Moishe Vainberg), Soviet composer of Polish-Jewish origin. Born 8 December 1919 in Warsaw and died 26 February 1996 in Moscow. He was a close friend and professional associate of Shostakovich.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Émile Waldteufel, French pianist, conductor and composer of dance music. Born 9 December 1837 in Strasbourg and died 12 February 1915 in Paris.










And to Joaquín Turina, Spanish composer. Born 9 December 1882 in Seville and died 14 January 1949 in Madrid.


----------



## KenOC

Today a very happy birthday to César-Auguste-Jean-Guillaume-Hubert Franck, composer, pianist, organist, and music teacher. Born 10 December 1822 in Liège, then part of the Kingdom of the Netherlands and died 8 November 1890 in Paris.










And to Olivier Messiaen, French composer, organist and ornithologist. Born 10 December 1908 in Avignon and died 27 April 1992 in Paris.










And to Morton Gould, American composer, conductor, arranger, and pianist. Born 10 December 1913 in Richmond Hill, New York and died 21 February 1996 in Orlando, Florida.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Hector Berlioz, French composer. Born 11 December 1803 in La Côte-Saint-André, France and died 8 March 1869 in Paris.










And to Elliott Cook Carter, Jr., American composer. Born 11 December 1908 and died 5 November 2012 in New York City at age 103.










A passing today:
2012: Ravi Shankar, Indian-American sitar player and composer. Born 1920.


----------



## bejart

Kurt Atterberg
Born: 12 December 1887 - Göteborg - Sweden
Died: 15 February 1974 - Stockholm - Sweden


----------



## KenOC

A passing and a remembrance today, December 14:
1788: Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach, German composer, born 1714. His father, also a composer, achieved some fame.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Michel Richard Delalande, French composer and organist. Born 15 December 1657 and died 18 June 1726.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Ludwig van Beethoven, German composer and pianist. Born 16 December 1770 in Bonn and died 26 March 1827 in Vienna. Some of his works are still heard.










And to Zoltán Kodály, Hungarian composer, ethnomusicologist, pedagogue, linguist, and philosopher. Born 16 December 1882 in Kecskemét and died 6 March 1967.










And to Rodion Konstantinovich Shchedrin, Russian composer and pianist. Born December 16, 1932 in Moscow.










A passing today:
1921: *Camille Saint-Saëns*, French composer, born 1835.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to *Domenico Cimarosa*, Italian composer of more than 80 operas. Born 17 December 1749 in Aversa, Province of Caserta and died 11 January 1801 in Venice.










And spare a moment's silence for a passing today:

* Peter Warlock*, pseudonym of Philip Arnold Heseltine, British composer and music critic. Born 30 October 1894 at the Savoy Hotel, London and died 17 December 1930 in Chelsea. Accident? Suicide? Or...murder? He left his own epitaph:

"Here lies Warlock the composer
Who lived next door to Munn the grocer.
He died of drink and copulation,
A sad discredit to the nation."

Those of us who like his music disagree.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

KenOC said:


> Happy birthday to Ludwig van Beethoven, German composer and pianist. Born 16 December 1770 in Bonn and died 26 March 1827 in Vienna. Some of his works are still heard.


lol. and again, lol.

I almost forgot until I met some friends online who were doing a beethoven radio marathon. >:-(


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Charles Wesley, English composer of hymns. Born 18 December 1707 in Epworth, Lincolnshire, England and died 29 March 1788.










And to Edward Alexander MacDowell, American composer and pianist. Born 18 December 1860 in New York City and died there 23 January 23 1908.










And a passing today:

Louis Moreau Gottschalk, American composer and pianist. Born 8 May 1829 in New Orleans and died 18 December 1869 in Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to John Harris Harbison, American composer. Born 20 December 1938 in Orange, New Jersey.










Passings today:

Antonio Francisco Javier José Soler Ramos, usually known as Padre Antonio Soler, Spanish composer. Baptized 3 December 1729 in Olot, Catalonia and died 20 December 1783. There are no known portraits.

André Jolivet, French composer. Born 8 August 1905 Paris and died 20 December 1974 in the same city.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Zdeněk Fibich, Czech composer. Born 21 December 1850 in Vienna and died 15 October 1900.










And to Michael Tilson Thomas, American conductor, pianist and composer. Born 21 December 1944 in Los Angeles.










A passing today:

Eric Coates, English composer. Born 27 August 1886 in Hucknall, Nottinghamshire and died 21 December 1957 in Chichester.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

KenOC said:


> André Jolivet, French composer. Born 8 August 1905 Paris and died 20 December 1974 in the same city.


I practiced his Chant de Linos for a long time yesterday.  It's now my favorite rage-flute piece.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Giacomo Antonio Domenico Michele Secondo Maria Puccini, Italian composer. Born 22 December 1858 Lucca, Tuscany and died 29 November 1924 in Brussels.










And to Edgard Victor Achille Charles Varèse, French-born composer who lived mostly in the US. Born 22 December 1883 in Paris and died 6 November 1965 in the US.










And a passing today:

Galina Ivanovna Ustvolskaya, Russian composer. Born 17 June 1919 in Petrograd and died 22 December 2006 in St. Petersburg.


----------



## Taggart

KenOC said:


> And to Edgard Victor Achille Charles Varèse, French-born composer who lived mostly in the US. Born 22 December 1883 in Paris and died 6 November 1965 in the US.


Looks awfully like a shot from the goon show.










Life imitating art or what?


----------



## GioCar

KenOC said:


> Happy birthday to Giacomo Antonio Domenico Michele Secondo Maria Puccini, Italian composer. Born 22 December 1858 Lucca, Tuscany and died 29 November 1924 in Brussels.


He was very fond of cars although, on 25 February 1903, he was seriously injured (near death) in a car accident during a nighttime journey on the road from Lucca to Torre del Lago.


----------



## DrKilroy

Not a birthday, but the 205th anniversary of the premiere of Beethoven's Symphony No. 5.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Franz Waxman, German-born composer of film and concert music. Born 24 December 1906 in the Prussian Province of Silesia (now in Poland) and died 24 February 1967 in the US. Think Bride of Frankenstein, Rebecca, and Rear Window.










Some passings today:

1453: John Dunstaple, English composer (b. 1390)
1935: Alban Berg, Austrian composer (b. 1885)
1975: Bernard Herrmann, American composer (b. 1911)
2012: Richard Rodney Bennett, English composer (b. 1936)


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Orlando Gibbons, English composer, virginalist and organist. Baptised 25 December 1583 in Oxford and died 5 June 1625 in Canterbury.










And to Joseph Boulogne, Chevalier de Saint-George, a French-Caribbean figure in the Paris musical scene in the second half of the 18th century as composer, conductor, and violinist. Known as the "black Mozart," he was born 25 Decembe 1745 in Baillif, Guadeloupe and died 10 June 1799. He was also famous as a swordsman and equestrian.


----------



## KenOC

Passings to note this date, December 28:

1937: Maurice Ravel, French composer (born 1875)
1963: Paul Hindemith, German violinist, composer, and conductor (born 1895)
1971: Max Steiner, Austrian-American composer (born 1888)


----------



## KenOC

A Happy Birthday to William Croft, English composer and organist. Baptized 30 December 1678 at the Manor House, Nether Ettington, Warwickshire and died 14 August 1727 in Bath.










And to Dmitri Borisovich Kabalevsky, Russian composer. Born 30 December 1904 Saint Petersburg and died 18 February 1987 in Moscow.










And a passing to note this day:

Richard Charles Rodgers, American composer. Born 28 June 1902 in New York City and died 30 December 1979.


----------



## KenOC

A passing to note this New Year's Day:

Johann Christian Bach, eleventh child and youngest son of Johann Sebastian Bach, "the London Bach". Born 5 September 1735 in Leipzig and died 1 January 1782 in London. He was younger than Haydn but died at 46 in the year that Haydn met Mozart.


----------



## KenOC

Happy Birthday to Mily Alexeyevich Balakirev, Russian pianist, conductor and composer. Born 2 January 1837 in Nizhny Novgorod and died 29 May 1910 at Saint Petersburg.










And to Sir Michael Kemp Tippett OM CH CBE, English composer. Born 2 January 1905 in Cornwall and died 8 January 1998.










And to Péter Eötvös, Hungarian composer and conductor. Born 2 January 1944 in Odorheiu Secuiesc/Székelyudvarhely, Szeklerland, Transylvania (now in Romania).










Yet another birthday: Eric Whitacre, American composer and conductor, born 1970.

And a couple of passings this date to note:

1726: Domenico Zipoli, Italian composer, born 1688.
1915: Karl Goldmark, Hungarian composer, born 1830.


----------



## Taggart

Pergolesi wos 'ere!


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Giuseppe Baldassare Sammartini, Italian composer and oboist. Born 6 January 1695 in Milan, Italy and died November 1750.










And to Max Christian Friedrich Bruch, German composer and conductor. Born 6 January 1838 in Cologne and died 2 October 1920 in Berlin.










And to Alexander Nikolayevich Scriabin, Russian composer and pianist. Born 6 January 1872 in Moscow and died 27 April 1915 in the same city.










A passing today:

1831: Rodolphe Kreutzer, French violinist, composer, and conductor, born 1766.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Francis Jean Marcel Poulenc, French composer and pianist. Born 7 January 1899 in Paris and died 30 January 1963 in the same city.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Sigismond Thalberg, Swiss composer and pianist. Born 8 January 1812 at Pâquis near Geneva and died April 27, 1871.










And to Baron Hans Guido von Bülow, German conductor, virtuoso pianist, and composer. Born 8 January 1830 in Dresden and died 12 February 1894 in Cairo, Egypt. The author of our "Three Bs".










And to Giacinto Scelsi, Italian composer. Born 8 January 1905 at Pitelli near La Spezia and died 9 August 1988 in Rome.










Other birthdays today:

1896: Jaromír Weinberger, Czech-American composer (d. 1967)
1924: Benjamin Lees, American composer (d. 2010)

And passings:

1713: Arcangelo Corelli, Italian violinist and composer (b. 1653)
1998: Michael Tippett, English composer (b. 1905)


----------



## KenOC

A happy birthday to John Knowles Paine, American composer. Born 9 January 1839 and died 25 April 1906.


----------



## KenOC

A happy birthday to Christian August Sinding, Norwegian composer. Born 11 January 1856 in Kongsberg and died 3 December 1941. Best known for "Rustle of Spring", 1896.










And to Reinhold Glière, Russian/Ukrainian composer. Born 11 January 1875 in Kiev and died 23 June 1956 in Moscow.










And to Maurice Duruflé, French composer, organist, and teacher. Born 11 January 1902 in Louviers, Eure and died16 June 1986 in Louveciennes near Paris.










Some passings today:

1801: Domenico Cimarosa, Italian composer (b. 1749).
1901: Vasily Kalinnikov, Russian composer (b. 1866) -- so young!
1954: Oscar Straus, Austrian composer (b. 1870)


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari (born Ermanno Wolf), Italian composer and teacher. Born 12 January 1876 in Venice and died 21 January 1948 in the same city.










And to Morton Feldman, American composer. Born 12 January 1926 in New York City and died 3 September 1987 in Buffalo.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Christoph Graupner, German harpsichordist and composer. Born 13 January 1683 in Hartmannsdorf near Kirchberg in Saxony and died 10 May 1760 in Darmstadt. No portrait is available.

And to Vasily Sergeyevich Kalinnikov, Russian composer. Born 13 January 1866 in Oryol Governorate and died 11 January 11, 1901 in Yalta. Still so young.










And to Richard Stewart Addinsell, British composer. Born 13 January 1904 at Woburn Square, London and died 14 November 1977 in Brighton, Sussex. Best known for his film music and of course for his Warsaw Concerto.










Passings today:

1838: Ferdinand Ries, German composer, born 1784.
1864: Stephen Foster, American composer and songwriter, born 1826.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Fazıl Say, Turkish pianist and composer. Born 14 January 1970 in Ankara.










Passings today:

1786 - Michael Arne, English composer and organist (born 1741)
1888 - Stephen Heller, Hungarian pianist and composer (born 1813)
1949 - Joaquín Turina, Spanish composer (born 1882).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

KenOC said:


> And to Vasily Sergeyevich Kalinnikov, Russian composer. Born 13 January 1866 in Oryol Governorate and died 11 January 11, 1901 in Yalta. Still so young.


Yayyyyy! Perhaps in his honor, I will post the story I wrote about him on my blog. A realistic fiction about his life... would anyone care to read?


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Ernesto Halffter Escriche, Spanish composer and conductor. Born 16 January 1905 and died 5 July 1989.










And to Brian John Peter Ferneyhough, English composer who has resided in California since 1987. Born 16 January 1943 in Coventry.









Passings today:

1886: Amilcare Ponchielli, Italian composer, born 1834
1891: Léo Delibes, French composer, born 1836
1969: Vladimir Dukelsky (Vernon Duke), Russian-American composer and songwriter, born 1903.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to François-Joseph Gossec, French composer. Born 17 January 1734 at Vergnies, then a French enclave in the Austrian Netherlands and died 16 February 1829 in the Parisian suburb of Passy.










And to Alexander Sergeyevich Taneyev, Russian state official and composer. Born 17 January 1850 in Saint Petersburg and died 7 February 1918 in Petrograd.










And to Jean-Henri-Alphonse Barraqué, French composer. Born 17 January 1928 in Puteaux, Hauts-de-Seine and died 17 August 1973 in Paris.










Passings today:

1751: Tomaso Albinoni, Italian composer (b. 1671)
1826: Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga, Spanish composer (b. 1806).


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Alexis Emmanuel Chabrier, French composer. Born 18 January 1841 in Ambert (Puy-de-Dôme), a town in the Auvergne region of central France and died 13 September 1894 in Paris.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Amédée-Ernest Chausson, French composer. Born 20 January 1855 in Paris and died 10 June 1899 in Limay, Yvelines when he rode his bicycle at high speed into a wall.










And to Walter Hamor Piston Jr, American composer. Born 20 January 1894 in Rockland, Maine and died 12 November 1976 Belmont, Massachusetts.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Eugène Marie Henri Fouques Duparc, French composer. Born 21 January 1848 in Paris and died 12 February 1933 in Mont-de-Marsan in southwestern France.










And to Alexander Nikolayevich Tcherepnin, Russian-born composer and pianist. Born 21 January 1899 in Saint Petersburg and died 29 September 1977 in Paris.










A passing today:

1948: Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari, Italian composer (born 1876).


----------



## KenOC

A very happy birthday to Henri Dutilleux, French composer. Born 22 January 1916 in Angers, Maine-et-Loire and died 22 May 2013 in Paris.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Muzio Clementi Italian composer, pianist, pedagogue, conductor, music publisher, editor, and piano manufacturer. Born 24 January 1752 in Rome and died 10 March 1832 Evesham, Worcestershire. "...he was buried at Westminster Abbey. Accompanying his body were three of his students: Johann Baptist Cramer, John Field and Ignaz Moscheles."










Passings today:

1837: John Field, Irish pianist and composer (born 1782).










1981: Samuel Barber, American composer (born 1910).


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Witold Roman Lutosławskin, Polish composer. Born 25 January 1913 in Poland and died 7 February 1994.


----------



## DrKilroy

Today is also the birthday of Wilhelm Furtwängler.










Best regards, Dr


----------



## KenOC

A passing today:

Johann Christoph Friedrich Bach, the ninth son of Johann Sebastian Bach, sometimes referred to as the "Bückeburg Bach". Born 21 June 1732 in Leipzig and died 26 January 1795 in Bückeburg.


----------



## Taggart

William Hayes 26 January 1708 - 27 July 1777 was an English composer, organist, singer and conductor. He was an enthusiastic Handelian and after Handel's death had a tribute concert organised which toured England.


----------



## KenOC

Happy Birthday to Wolfie! Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, baptized as Johannes Chrysostomus Wolfgangus Theophilus Mozart, Austrian composer. Born 27 January 1756 in Salzburg and died 5 December 1791 in Vienna.










And to Juan Crisóstomo Jacobo Antonio de Arriaga y Balzola, Spanish composer. Born 27 January 1806 in Bilbao, Spain and died 17 January 1826 in Paris. He is sometimes known as "the Spanish Mozart".










And to Édouard-Victoire-Antoine Lalo, French composer. Born 27 January 1823 in Lille, France and died 22 April 1892 in Paris.










Passings today:

1629: Hieronymus Praetorius, German composer and organist, born in 1560.
1901: Giuseppe Verdi, Italian composer, born in 1813.


----------



## KenOC

Happy Birthday to Sir John Kenneth Tavener, British composer. Born 28 January 1944 in Wembley, London and died 12 November 2013 at Child Okeford in Dorset.










A passing today:

1935: Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov, Russian composer and conductor, born 1859.


----------



## DrKilroy

Happy birthday to Arthur Rubinstein!










Best regards, Dr


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Daniel François Esprit Auber, French composer. Born 29 January 1782 and died 12/13 May 1871.










And to Frederick Theodore Albert Delius, English composer. Born 29 January 1862 at Bradford in Yorkshire and died 10 June 1934 in Grez, France.










And to Havergal Brian, born William Brian, British composer Born 29 January 1876 in Dresden, a district of Stoke-on-Trent and died 28 November 1972.










And finally to Luigi Nono, Italian composer. Born 29 January 1924 in Venice and died 8 May 1990 in the same city. Sorry, I've used up my three allowed pictures!

Passings today:

1962: Fritz Kreisler, Austrian-American violinist and composer, born 1875.
2011: Milton Babbitt, American composer, born 1916.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Johann Joachim Quantz, German flutist, flute maker and composer. Born 30 January 1697 in Oberscheden, near Göttingen, Germany and died 12 July 1773 in Potsdam.










A passing today:

1963: Francis Poulenc, French composer, born 1899.


----------



## Taggart

Happy Birthday to Thomas Tallis, an English composer who occupies a primary place in anthologies of English church music, and is considered one of England's greatest composers. Born January 30, 1505, Kent. died November 23, 1585, Greenwich










A man with the stamp of greatness!


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Franz Peter Schubert, Austrian composer. Born 31 January 1797 in Vienna and died 19 November 1828 in the same city. Some of his works are still played.










And to Philip Morris Glass, American composer. Born 31 January 1937 in Baltimore, Maryland. Some of his works are still played played played played played played...


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Victor August Herbert, German-raised American composer, cellist and conductor. Born 1 February 1859 in Dublin and died 26 May 1924.










Passings today:

1981: Geirr Tveitt, Norwegian pianist and composer, born 1908.










2007: Gian Carlo Menotti, Italian-American composer, born 1911.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Friedrich "Fritz" Kreisler, Austrian-born violinist and composer. Born 2 February 1875 in Vienna and died 29 January 1962 in New York City.










Passings today:

Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina (c. 1525 - 2 February 1594), Italian Renaissance composer of sacred music.










Lou Silver Harrison (May 14, 1917 - February 2, 2003), American composer.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Johann Georg Albrechtsberger, Austrian musician and pedagogue. Born 3 February 1736 in Klosterneuburg near Vienna and died 7 March 1809 in Vienna. A teacher of Beethoven and author of illustrious Jew's harp concertos.










And another to Jakob Ludwig Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy, German composer, pianist, organist and conductor. Born 3 February 1809 in Hamburg and died 4 November 1847 in Leipzig.










And still another to Luigi Dallapiccola, Italian composer. Born 3 February 1904 in Pisino d'Istria (current Pazin, Croatia) and died 19 February 1975 in Florence.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Johann Ludwig Bach, German composer and violinist and second cousin to J. S. Bach. Born 4 February 1677 in Thal and died 1 May 1731.










Passings today:

1781: Josef Mysliveček, Czech composer (b. 1737).










2001: Iannis Xenakis, Greek composer and architect (b. 1922).


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Christian Gottlob Neefe, German opera composer and conductor. Born 5 February 1748 in Chemnitz, Saxony and died 28 January 1798 in Dessau. An early friend, teacher, and sponsor of Beethoven; we have a lot to thank him for.










A passing today:

1962: Jacques Ibert, French composer (b. 1890). Escales!


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Henry Charles Litolff, piano virtuoso, composer of Romantic music and music publisher. Born 5 February 1818 in London and died 5 or 6 August 1891. His life story (in Wiki) is a hoot.










A passing today:

Johannes Ockeghem, 1410/1425 - 6 February 1497, the most famous Netherlandish composer of the Franco-Flemish School.


----------



## KenOC

A couple of passings today:

William Boyce (11 September 1711 to 7 February 1779) is widely regarded as one of the most important English-born composers.










Witold Roman Lutosławski (25 January 1913 to 7 February 1994) was a Polish composer and conductor.


----------



## KenOC

A big happy birthday to John Towner Williams, American composer, conductor and pianist born 8 February 1932 in Floral Park, New York.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Alban Maria Johannes Berg, Austrian composer. Born 9 February 1885 in Vienna and died 24 December 1935 in the same city, from blood poisoning.










A passing today:

Ernő Dohnányi, Hungarian conductor, composer and pianist. Born 27 July 1877 in Pozsony, Kingdom of Hungary, Austria-Hungary (today Bratislava, capital of Slovakia). Died February 9, 1960 in New York City and buried in Tallahassee, Florida.


----------



## Sudonim

A couple of warblers born on this day:









Cesare Siepi (1923-2010)









Leontyne Price (1927- ) Still living, so happy 87th to Ms. Price!


----------



## KenOC

A happy birthday to Jan Ladislav Dussek, Czech composer and pianist. Born 12 February 1760 and died 20 March 1812.










Passings today:

1894: Hans von Bülow, German conductor, pianist, and composer (b. 1830)
1896: Ambroise Thomas, French composer (b. 1811)
1915: Émile Waldteufel, French composer (b. 1837)
1933: Henri Duparc, French composer (b. 1848).


----------



## Taggart

Happy birthday to Thomas Campion, poet, composer, musical theorist and physician. Born 12 February 1567 died 1 March 1620.


----------



## Sudonim

Happy birthday today to Charles Darwin (1809-1882), British naturalist who never composed a note of music. However! - there is this:

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/29492764/#.Uvv3P86yLcg









Oh, and some politician named Lincoln was also born on this day, in 1809 (same day as Darwin!). He, too, never composed any music.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Leopold Godowsky, Polish American pianist, composer, and teacher. Born 13 February 1870 in Żośle, near Wilno, in what was then Russian territory but is now part of Lithuania. Died 21 November 1938 in the US.










Passings today:

1741: Johann Joseph Fux, Austrian composer (b. 1660)
1883: Richard Wagner, German director and composer (b. 1813).


----------



## KenOC

Passings today:

1986: Edmund Rubbra, English composer (b. 1901)
1987: Dmitry Kabalevsky, Russian composer (b. 1904).


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Michael Praetorius, German composer, organist, and music theorist. Born probably 15 February 1571 in Creuzburg, in present-day Thuringia and died 15 February 1621 in Wolfenbüttel, Germany.










And to John Coolidge Adams, American composer. Born 15 February 1947 in Worcester, Massachusetts.










Other birthday boys:

1847: Robert Fuchs, Austrian composer and educator (d. 1927)
1899: Georges Auric, French composer (d. 1983)

Some passings today as well:

1621: Michael Praetorius, German organist and composer (b. 1571) Hey, he was born Feb. 15 too!
1857: Mikhail Glinka, Russian composer (b. 1804)
1974: Kurt Atterberg, Swedish composer (b. 1887)
1992: William Schuman, American composer (b. 1910)


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Jacques Pierre Joseph Rode, French violinist and composer. Born 16 February 1774 in Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France and died 25 November 1830 at Château de Bourbon near Damazan, Lot-et-Garonne, in his native Aquitaine. Beethoven wrote his final violin sonata for him.










And to Ludwig Philipp Scharwenka, German composer and teacher. Born 16 February 1847 in Samter, Grand Duchy of Posen and died 16 July 1917 in Bad Nauheim.










And to John Corigliano, American composer. Born 16 February 1938 in New York.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Arcangelo Corelli, Italian violinist and composer. Born 17 February 1653 in the small Romagna town of Fusignano, then in the diocese of Ferrara and died 8 January 1713 in Rome. "Corelli died in Rome in possession of a fortune of 120,000 marks and a valuable collection of works of art and fine violins."










And to Henri François Joseph Vieuxtemps, Belgian composer and violinist. Born 17 February 1820 in Verviers, Belgium and died 6 June 1881 in a sanatorium in Mustapha Supérieur, Algeria. Felled by a stroke, there he "continued to compose, though frustrated by his inability to play or, far from the musical centres of Europe, even hear his music played by others." The fortunes of composing.










Passings today:

1652: Gregorio Allegri, Italian composer (b. 1582)
1732: Louis Marchand, French organist and composer (b. 1669)
1841: Ferdinando Carulli, Italian guitarist and composer (b. 1770)
1982: Thelonious Monk, American pianist and composer (b. 1917)


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Luigi Rodolfo Boccherini, Italian classical era composer and cellist. Born 19 February 1743 in Lucca, Italy and died 28 May 1805 in Madrid, in poverty.










And a passing today to note:

Luigi Dallapiccola, Italian composer. Born 3 February 1904 in Pisino d'Istria (current Pazin, Croatia) to Italian parents and died 19 February 1975 in Florence.


----------



## rrudolph

Gyorgy Kurtag begins his 89th trip around the sun today.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Vojtěch Matyáš Jírovec (Adalbert Gyrowetz), Bohemian composer. Born 20 February 1763 in České Budějovice (Budweis) and died 19 March 1850 in Vienna. A well-respected composer in his day.










Passings today:

1626: John Dowland, English lute player and composer (b. 1563)
1961: Percy Grainger, Australian-American pianist and composer (b. 1882)
1963: Jacob Gade, Danish violinist and composer(b. 1879)
1996: Toru Takemitsu, Japanese composer (b. 1930)


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Carl Czerny, Austrian composer, teacher, and pianist of Czech origin. Born 21 February 1791 in Vienna and died 15 July 1857.










And to Clément Philibert Léo Delibes, French composer of ballets, operas, and other works for the stage. Born 21 February 1836 in Saint-Germain-du-Val, now part of La Flèche (Sarthe), France and died 16 January 1891 in Paris.










And to Charles-Marie Jean Albert Widor, French organist, composer and teacher. Born 21 February 1844 in Lyon and died 12 March 1937 in Paris.










A passing of note today:

1996: Morton Gould, American pianist and composer (b. 1913).


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Johann Ambrosius Bach, German musician and father to Johann Sebastian Bach. Born 4 March [O.S. 22 February] 1645 Erfurt, Germany and died 2 March1695 [O.S. 20 February] in Eisenach.










And to Frédéric François Chopin (born Fryderyk Franciszek Chopin), Polish composer. Born 22 February or 1 March 1810 in the Duchy of Warsaw and died 17 October 1849 in Paris.










Passings today:

1903: Hugo Wolf, Austrian composer (b. 1860)
1985: Efrem Zimbalist, Russian violinist, composer, and conductor (b. 1889)


----------



## KenOC

A BIG happy birthday to George Frideric Handel, German-born British composer. Born 23 February 1685 in Halle, Duchy of Magdeburg and died 14 April 1759 in London.










Passings today:

1704: Georg Muffat, French composer (b. 1653)
1934: Edward Elgar, English composer (b. 1857)
1983: Herbert Howells, English organist and composer (b. 1892)


----------



## Taggart

Happy birthday to Armand-Louis Couperin French composer, organist, and harpsichordist of the late Baroque and early Classical periods. Born in Paris 25 February 1727 and died 2 February 1789 in Paris in a traffic accident while hurrying from Vespers at Ste. Chapelle to St. Gervais.










Passings today

1682: Alessandro Stradella (b. 1639) foully murdered in the Piazza Banchi, Genoa.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Frank Bridge, English composer and violist. Born 26 February 1879 in Brighton and died 10 January 1941. Remembered also as the private tutor of Benjamin Britten.









Passings today:

1770: Giuseppe Tartini, Italian violinist and composer (b. 1692)
1913: Felix Draeseke, German composer (b. 1835)
1981: Howard Hanson, American composer (b. 1896)


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Sir Charles Hubert Hastings Parry, English composer, teacher and historian of music. Born 27 February 1848 in Bournemouth and died 7 October 1918 in Knightscroft, Rustington, West Sussex.










And to Morten Johannes Lauridsen, American composer. Born 27 February 1943 in Colfax, Washington.










A passing today:

1887: Alexander Borodin, Russian composer and chemist (b. 1833).


----------



## DavidA

KenOC said:


> Happy birthday to Sir Charles Hubert Hastings Parry, English composer, teacher and historian of music. Born 27 February 1848 in Bournemouth and died 7 October 1918 in Knightscroft, Rustington, West Sussex.
> 
> ).


He who wrote the stirring tune to the most completely banal question asked by Blake?


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to John Alden Carpenter, American composer. Born 28 February 1876 in Park Ridge, Illinois and died 26 April 1951 in Chicago.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Gioachino Antonio Rossini, Italian composer. Born 29 February 1792 in Pesaro, Italy and died 13 November 1868 in Passy, France.










And to Frédéric François Chopin (born Fryderyk Franciszek Chopin), Polish composer and Pianist. Born 22 February or 1 March 1810 in the Duchy of Warsaw and died 17 October 1849 in Paris.










Passings today:

Died 29 February 1592: Alessandro Striggio, Italian composer (b. 1540)

Died 1 March 1620: Thomas Campion, English poet and composer (b. 1567)
1643: Girolamo Frescobaldi, Italian composer (b. 1583)
1777: Georg Christoph Wagenseil, Austrian composer (b. 1715)


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Bedřich Smetana, Czech composer. Born 2 March 1824 in Litomyšl, east of Prague and died 12 May 1884 in Prague.










And to Kurt Julian Weill, German composer. Born 2 March 1900 in Dessau, Germany and died 3 April 1950 in New York City.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Antonio Lucio Vivaldi, Italian composer, Catholic priest, and virtuoso violinist. Nicknamed il Prete Rosso ("The Red Priest") because of his red hair, he was born 4 March 1678 in Venice and died 28 July 1741 in Vienna, impoverished.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Heitor Villa-Lobos, Brazilian composer. Born 5 March 1887 in Rio de Janeiro and died 17 November 1959 in the same city.










Passings today:

1778: Thomas Arne, English composer (b. 1710)
1947: Alfredo Casella, Italian pianist, composer, and conductor (b. 1883)
1953: Sergei Prokofiev, Russian pianist, composer, and conductor (b. 1891). Stalin died the same day.


----------



## KenOC

Passings today:

1932: John Philip Sousa, American conductor and composer (b. 1854)










1967: Zoltán Kodály, Hungarian composer (b. 1882)


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Joseph-Maurice Ravel, French composer. Born 7 March 1875 in the Basque town of Ciboure, France and died 28 December 1937 in Paris.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Carlo Gesualdo, Prince of Venosa and Count of Conza, an Italian nobleman, lutenist, composer, and murderer. Born 8 March 1560 in Venosa, then part of the Kingdom of Naples, and died 8 September 1613 at his castle Gesualdo in Avellino.










And to Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach, German musician and composer, the fifth child and second (surviving) son of Johann Sebastian Bach and Maria Barbara Bach. Born 8 March 1714 Weimar and died 14 December 1788 in Hamburg.










And to Alan Hovhaness, Armenian-American composer. Born 8 March 1911 Somerville, Massachusetts and died 21 June 2000 in Seattle, Washington.










Passings today:

1869: Hector Berlioz, French composer (b. 1803)
1983: William Walton, English composer (b. 1902)


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Samuel Osmond Barber II, American composer. Born 9 March 1910 in West Chester, Pennsylvania and died 23 January 1981 in New York City.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Pablo Martín Melitón de Sarasate y Navascués, Spanish violinist and composer. Born 10 March 1844 in Pamplona, Navarre and died 20 September 1908 in Biarritz, France. Pablo Sarasate is remembered today chiefly for his Carmen Fantasy.










And to Arthur Honegger, Swiss composer (by parentage). Born 10 March 1892 in Le Havre, France and died 27 November 1955 in Paris.










Passings today:

1832: Muzio Clementi, Italian pianist, composer, and conductor (b. 1752)
1910: Carl Reinecke, German pianist, conductor, and composer (b. 1824)

Muzio Clementi lived his last years in England, full of honors. "On 29 March 1832, he was buried at Westminster Abbey. Accompanying his body were three of his students: Johann Baptist Cramer, John Field and Ignaz Moscheles."


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Charles Sprague "Carl" Ruggles, American composer. Born 11 March 1876 in Marion, Massachusetts and died 24 October 1971 in Bennington, Vermont. Remembered primarily for his work "Sun Treader".










And to Henry Cowell, American composer, music theorist, and pianist. Born 11 March 1897 in Menlo Park, California and died 10 December 1965 in Shady, New York.










And to Astor Pantaleón Piazzolla, Argentine tango composer, bandoneon player and arranger. Born 11 March 1921 Mar del Plata, Argentina and died 4 July 1992 in Buenos Aires.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Thomas Augustine Arne, British composer. Born 12 March 1710 in London and died 5 March 1778 in the same city. Composer of Rule, Britannia!










Passings today:

1628: John Bull, English organist and composer (b. 1562)
1832: Friedrich Kuhlau, German-Danish composer (b. 1786)
1937: Charles-Marie Widor, French organist and composer (b. 1844)
1955: Charlie Parker, American saxophonist and composer (b. 1920)


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Hugo Wolf, Austrian composer of Slovene origin. Born 13 March 1860 in Windischgrätz (now Slovenj Gradec, Slovenia) and died 22 February 1903 in Vienna.










And to Wolfgang Rihm , German composer. Born 13 March 1952 in Karlsruhe.










A passing today:

1918: César Cui, Russian composer and critic (b. 1835)


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Georg Philipp Telemann, German composer and multi-instrumentalist. Born 14 March 1681 in Magdeburg, the capital of the Duchy of Magdeburg, Brandenburg-Prussia and died 25 June 1767 in Hamburg.










And to Johann Strauss I, Austrian composer famous for his waltzes. Born 14 March 1804 in Leopoldstadt (now in Vienna) and died 25 September 1849 in Vienna. Father of Johann Strauss II, Josef Strauss and Eduard Strauss.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Eduard Strauss, Austrian composer. Born 15 March 1835 and died 28 December 1916. He and his brothers Johann Strauss II and Josef Strauss made up the Strauss musical dynasty. He was the son of Johann Strauss I and Maria Anna Streim.










A passing today:

Luigi Cherubini, Italian composer who spent most of his working life in France. Born 8 or 14 September 1760 in Florence and died 15 March 1842 in Paris.


----------



## Taggart

Also died today

Lili Boulanger 1918


----------



## KenOC

Passings today:

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi, Italian composer, violinist and organist. Born 4 January 1710 in Iesi in what is now the Province of Ancona and died 16 March 1736 in Pozzuoli at the age of 26.










Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Italian composer. Born 3 April 1895 in Florence and died 16 March 1968 in Beverly Hills, California.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Nikolai Andreyevich Rimsky-Korsakov, Russian composer and member of the group of composers known as The Five. Born 18 March 1844 in Tikhvin, 200 kilometers east of Saint Petersburg and died 21 June 1908 at his Lubensk estate near Luga.










"Rimsky-Korsakov - what a name! It suggests fierce whiskers stained with vodka." --New York Musical Courier (1897)


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Johann Baptist Joseph Maximilian Reger, German composer, conductor, pianist, and organist. Born 19 March 1873 in Brand, Bavaria and died 11 May 1916 in Leipzig.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Modest Petrovich Mussorgsky, Russian composer and one of the group known as "The Five". Born 21 March 1839 in Karevo, Toropets, Pskov Governorate, Imperial Russia and died 28 March 1881 in Saint Petersburg.










A passing today:

Alexander Konstantinovich Glazunov, Russian composer. Born 10 August 1865 in Saint Petersburg and died 21 March 1936 in Neuilly-sur-Seine, near Paris. "The announcement of his death shocked many. They had long associated Glazunov with the music of the past rather than of the present, so they thought he had already been dead for many years."


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Happy birthday, papa bach!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

KenOC said:


> ... so they thought he had already been dead for many years."


Just imagine.... bizarre! That's the price of fame... and infamy...


----------



## Taggart

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Happy birthday, papa bach!


Trouble is, we've changed the calendar; so... so we follow Wiki - new style 31st March or use his old style birthday 21st March?

Who cares, Happy Birthday Mr Bach  ................. whenever it is.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Stephen Joshua Sondheim, American composer and lyricist. Born 22 March 1930 in New York City.










And to Andrew Lloyd Webber, Baron Lloyd-Webber, British composer and impresario of musical theatre. Born 22 March 1948 in Kensington, London.










A passing today:

Jean-Baptiste Lully, born Giovanni Battista Lulli, Italian-French composer who spent most of his life working in the court of Louis XIV of France. Born 28 November 1632 in Florence, Grand Duchy of Tuscany and died 22 March 1687 in Paris from a gangrenous foot, caused by striking himself with his conducting staff.


----------



## KenOC

Passings today:

Samuel Scheidt, German composer, organist and teacher. Baptized 3 November 1587 in Halle and died 24 March 1654.










Enrique Granados Campiña, Spanish pianist and composer. Born 27 July 1867 in Lleida, Spain and died 24 March 1916, drowned in a U-boat attack.


----------



## Blancrocher

KenOC said:


> Enrique Granados Campiña, Spanish pianist and composer. Born 27 July 1867 in Lleida, Spain and died 24 March 1916, drowned in a U-boat attack.


A little addendum to this sad fact, courtesy of Wikipedia:



> On the way across the English Channel, the Sussex was torpedoed by a German U-boat, as part of the German World War I policy of unrestricted submarine warfare. In a failed attempt to save his wife Amparo, whom he saw flailing about in the water some distance away, Granados jumped out of his lifeboat and drowned. He had a morbid fear of water for his entire life, and he was returning from his first-ever series of ocean voyages. The ship broke in two parts and only one sank (along with 80 passengers). Ironically, the part of the ship that contained his cabin did not sink and was towed to port, with most of the passengers on board.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enrique_Granados


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Béla Viktor János Bartók, Hungarian composer and pianist. Born 25 March 1881 in the small Banatian town of Nagyszentmiklós in the Kingdom of Hungary and died 26 September 1945 in New York City.










A passing today:

Achille-Claude Debussy, French composer. Born 22 August 1862 in Saint-Germain-en-Laye, France and died 25 March 1918 in Paris.


----------



## Taggart

Another passing

Turlough O'Carolan blind Irish harper and composer. Born 1670 in Nobber, County Meath, Ireland died 25 March 1738 Keadue, County Roscommon, Ireland.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Pierre Boulez, French composer, conductor, writer, and pianist. Born 26 March 1925 in Montbrison, Loire, France.










A passing today:

Ludwig van Beethoven, German composer and pianist. Baptized 17 December 1770 in Bonn and died 26 March 1827 in Vienna. Some of his works are still played.


----------



## Sudonim

KenOC said:


> Happy birthday to Pierre Boulez, French composer, conductor, writer, and pianist. Born 26 March 1925 in Montbrison, Loire, France.


Something I recently learned about Boulez is that apparently his name is pronounced more like it's spelled than I thought. I had assumed it was pronounced "boo-lay," but I read that it's actually "boo-lez." I read that the region of France from which Boulez hails observes some slightly different pronunciations than other areas of the country.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Vincent d'Indy, French composer and teacher. Born 27 March 1851 in Paris and died 2 December 1931 in the same city.










And to Ferde Grofé, American composer, arranger and pianist. Born27 March 1892 in New York City and died 3 April 1972 in Santa Monica, California.










A passing today:

1757: Johann Stamitz, Czech violinist and composer (b. 1717).


----------



## KenOC

Some passings of note today:

1881: Modest Petrovich Mussorgsky, Russian composer (b. 1839)
1937: Karol Szymanowski, Polish pianist and composer (b. 1882)
1943: Sergei Rachmaninoff, Russian pianist, composer, and conductor (b. 1873)
2009: Maurice Jarre, French-American composer and conductor (b. 1924)


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Sir William Turner Walton OM, English composer. Born 29 March 1902 in Lancashire and died 8 March 1983 in La Mortella.










Passings today:

1888: Charles-Valentin Alkan, French pianist and composer (b. 1813)
1924: Charles Villiers Stanford, Irish composer and conductor (b. 1852)
1982: Carl Orff, German composer (b. 1895)
2001: John Lewis, American pianist and composer (Modern Jazz Quartet) (b. 1920)


----------



## KenOC

A very special day today.

Happy birthday to Johann Sebastian Bach, German composer, organist, harpsichordist, violist, and violinist. Born 31 March (old style 21 March) 1685 in Eisenach and died 28 July 1750 in Leipzig.










And to Franz Joseph Haydn, Austrian composer. Born 31 March 1732 in Rohrau, Austria and died 31 May 1809 in Vienna.










Passings today:

1703: Johann Christoph Bach, German organist and composer (b. 1642)
1880: Henryk Wieniawski, Polish violinist and composer (b. 1835)


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Ferruccio Dante Michelangelo Benvenuto Busoni, Italian composer, pianist, editor, writer, piano and composition teacher, and conductor. Born 1 April 1866 in the Tuscan town of Empoli, Italy and died 27 July 1924 in Berlin.










And to Sergei Vasilievich Rachmaninoff, Russian composer, pianist, and conductor. Born 1 April 1873 at the estate of Semyonovo, near Great Novgorod in north-western Russia and died 28 March 1943 in Beverly Hills, California.










A passing today:

1917: Scott Joplin, American pianist and composer (b. 1868)


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Italian composer. Born 3 April 1895 in Florence and died 16 March 1968 in Beverly Hills, California.










Passings today:

1868: Franz Berwald, Swedish composer and surgeon (b. 1796)
1897: Johannes Brahms, German pianist and composer (b. 1833)
1950: Kurt Weill, German-American composer (b. 1900)
1972: Ferde Grofé, American pianist and composer (b. 1882)


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Louis Spohr, born Ludwig Spohr, German composer, violinist and conductor. Born 5 April 1784 in Braunschweig in the duchy of Brunswick-Wolfenbüttel and died 22 October 1859 at Kassel.










And to Albert Charles Paul Marie Roussel, French composer. Born 5 April 1869 in Tourcoing (Nord) and died 23 August 1937 in the village (commune) of Royan (Charente-Maritime) in western France.










A passing today:

Vincent Millie Youmans, American popular theatre composer and Broadway producer (September 27, 1898: April 5, 1946). Remembered here for his hit musical "No, No, Nanette" which included the song "Tea for Two," famously set by Dmitri Shostakovich as his "Tahiti Trot." In 45 minutes!


----------



## KenOC

A passing today:

1971: Igor Fyodorovich Stravinsky, Russian-American pianist, composer, and conductor (b. 1882)


----------



## KenOC

A passing today, April 10:

1979: Nino Rota, Italian pianist, composer, and conductor (b. 1911).


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Alberto Evaristo Ginastera, Argentine composer. Born 11 April 1916 in Buenos Aires and died 25 June 1983 in Geneva, Switzerland.


----------



## KenOC

Passings today, 13 April:

1826: Franz Danzi, German cellist, composer, and conductor (b. 1763)
1944: Cécile Chaminade, French pianist and composer (b. 1857)


----------



## KenOC

A passing of note today: George Frideric Handel, German-born composer. Born 23 February 1685 in Halle, Duchy of Magdeburg and died 14 April 1759 at his home on Brook Street in London.


----------



## Taggart

Happy birthday to Johann Friedrich Fasch German violinist and composer. Born on April 15, 1688, in Buttelstedt near Weimar and died on December 5, 1758, in Zerbst.


----------



## Sudonim

Taggart said:


> Happy birthday to Johann Friedrich Fasch German violinist and composer. Born on April 15, 1688, in Buttelstedt near Weimar and died on December 5, 1758, in Zerbst.


I can't help but ask: if you like his music, are you a Fasch-ist?


----------



## KenOC

Guess whose birthday it is today??? Our very own Frederik Magle, Danish pianist and composer. Born in Stubbekøbing on 17 April 1977, and still kicking by all reports! Wish him many more.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthdat to Jean-Féry Rebel, innovative (some would say avant-garde) French composer and violinist. Born 18 April 1666 and died 2 January 1747.










And to Franz von Suppé, born Francesco Ezechiele Ermenegildo Cavaliere di Suppé-Demelli, Austrian composer. Born 18 April 1819 in Spalato, now Split, Dalmatia, Austrian Empire and died 21 May 1895 in Vienna.










And to Miklós Rózsa, Hungarian-born composer. Born 18 April 1907 in Budapest and died 27 July 1995 in Los Angeles.










A passing today:

1936: Ottorino Respighi, Italian composer and conductor (b. 1879).


----------



## sankalp

oh tnkyu fo the link...


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Georg Philipp Telemann, German composer and multi-instrumentalist. Born 14 March 1681 in Magdeburg and died 25 June 1767 in Hamburg. A very busy boy.


----------



## GioCar

KenOC said:


> Happy birthday to Georg Philipp Telemann, German composer and multi-instrumentalist. Born 14 March 1681 in Magdeburg and died 25 June 1767 in Hamburg. A very busy boy.


But today is April 20, at least for me... . 
Did you invented the time machine? :lol:


----------



## KenOC

GioCar said:


> But today is April 20, at least for me... .
> Did you invented the time machine? :lol:


Well caught! Antonio was trying to get a second birthday (he really likes cake). So let's send our best birthday wishes instead to Nikolai Yakovlevich Myaskovsky, Russian and Soviet composer. Born 20 April 1881 in Novogeorgiyevsk and died 8 August 1950.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Giuseppe Torelli, Italian violist, violinist, teacher, and composer. Born 22 April 1658 in Verona and died 8 February 1709 in Bologna.










A passing today:

Édouard-Victoire-Antoine Lalo, French composer. Born 27 January 1823 in Lille (Nord) in northernmost France and died 22 April 1892 in Paris.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Ruggero Giacomo Maria Giuseppe Emmanuele Raffaele Domenico Vincenzo Francesco Donato Leoncavallo, Italian opera composer. Born 23 April 1857 in Naples and died 9 August 1919 in Montecatini Terme, Tuscany.










And to Dame Ethel Mary Smyth DBE, English composer and a member of the women's suffrage movement. Born 23 April 1858 in London and died 8 May 1944 in Woking.










And to Sergei Sergeyevich Prokofiev, Russian composer, pianist and conductor. Born 23 April 1891 in Sontsovka (now Krasne, Krasnoarmiisk Raion, Donetsk Oblast, eastern Ukraine) and died on 5 March 1953 in Moscow, the same day as Joseph Stalin.


----------



## GioCar

Ruggero Giacomo Maria Giuseppe Emmanuele Raffaele Domenico Vincenzo Francesco Donato Leoncavallo.

The longest composer's name in the world? I think so.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

KenOC said:


> And to Sergei Sergeyevich Prokofiev, Russian composer, pianist and conductor. Born 23 April 1891 in Sontsovka (now Krasne, Krasnoarmiisk Raion, Donetsk Oblast, eastern Ukraine) and died on 5 March 1953 in Moscow, the same day as Joseph Stalin.


Yay! I honored him by sharing some music on facebook, but I actually didn't listen to anything particular. It's all in my heart anyhow.


----------



## KenOC

GioCar said:


> Ruggero Giacomo Maria Giuseppe Emmanuele Raffaele Domenico Vincenzo Francesco Donato Leoncavallo. The longest composer's name in the world? I think so.


Don't know of a longer. There's also Juan Crisóstomo Jacobo Antonio de Arriaga y Balzola, who managed to accue a quite a lot of names in only 19 years.


----------



## KenOC

A passing today: John Knowles Paine, the first American-born composer to achieve fame for large-scale orchestral music. Born January 9, 1839 and died April 25, 1906.


----------



## hpowders

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yay! I honored him by sharing some music on facebook, but I actually didn't listen to anything particular. It's all in my heart anyhow.


Wow! I'd hate to be at the end of that line; people waiting to hear Prokofiev on Facebook.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Friedrich Adolf Ferdinand, Freiherr von Flotow, German composer. Born 27 April 1812 in Teutendorf, in Mecklenburg and died 24 January 1883 in Darmstadt. He is chiefly remembered (if at all) for his opera Martha.










Passings today:

1915: Alexander Scriabin, Russian pianist and composer (b. 1872).
1992: Olivier Messiaen, French organist and composer (b. 1908).


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Franz Lehár, Austro-Hungarian composer. Born 30 April 1870 in the northern part of Komárom, Kingdom of Hungary, Austria-Hungary and died 24 October 1948 in Bad Ischl, near Salzburg. He is mainly known for his operettas, of which the most successful and best known is The Merry Widow (Die lustige Witwe).


----------



## Tieb

Excellent forum


----------



## KenOC

Passings today, April 1:

1731: Johann Ludwig Bach, German violinist and composer (b. 1677).
1904: Antonín Dvořák, Czech composer (b. 1841).
1978: Aram Khachaturian, Georgian-Armenian composer (b. 1903).


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Alessandro Scarlatti, Italian composer and father of Domenico and Pietro Filippo Scarlatti. Born 2 May 1660 in Palermo and died 22 October 1725 in Naples.










A passing to note today: Giacomo Meyerbeer, born Jacob Liebmann Beer, German opera composer. Born 5 September 1791 in Tasdorf, near Berlin and died 2 May 1864 in Paris.


----------



## KenOC

Passings today:

1704: Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber, Czech-Austrian violinist and composer (b. 1644).
1856: Adolphe Adam, French composer and critic (b. 1803).


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Elmer Bernstein, American composer and conductor. Born April 4, 1922 in New York City and died August 18, 2004 in Ojai, California. No, it's not Leslie Nielsen.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Johannes Brahms, German composer and pianist. Born 7 May 1833 in Hamburg and died 3 April 1897 in Vienna.










And another to Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky, Russian composer. Born 7 May 1840 in Votkinsk, a small town in Vyatka Governorate (present-day Udmurtia) in the Russian Empire and died 6 November 1893 in Saint Petersburg in controversial circumstances.










A passing today:

1825: Antonio Salieri, Italian composer and conductor (b. 1750).


----------



## brianvds

Didn't know Brahms and Tchaikovsky had the same birthday. And to think, neither thought much of the other's music. 

But with Tchaikovsky the Orthodox calendar might complicate the story: which May 7th was it? Julian or Gregorian? I'll have to go look this up...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

brianvds said:


> Didn't know Brahms and Tchaikovsky had the same birthday. And to think, neither thought much of the other's music. )


It would take a hero to unite the two musical styles.


----------



## KenOC

Happy birthday to Carl Philipp Stamitz (Czech: Karel Stamic), German composer of partial Czech ancestry. Baptized 8 May 1745 in Mannheim and died 9 November 1801 in Jena. He was the most prominent representative of the second generation of the Mannheim School.










And to Louis Moreau Gottschalk, American composer and pianist. Born May 8, 1829 in New Orleans and died December 18, 1869 in Rio de Janeiro.










And to Oscar Hammerstein I, businessman, theater impresario and composer. Born 8 May 1846 in Stettin (capital of the province of Pomerania), Kingdom of Prussia (now Szczecin, Poland) and died 1 August 1919 in Manhattan.










Passings today:

1828: Mauro Giuliani, Italian guitarist, cellist, and composer (b. 1781).
1990: Luigi Nono, Italian composer (b. 1924).


----------



## KenOC

A passing today: Dieterich Buxtehude, Danish-German organist and composer . Born ca. 1637/39 and died 9 May 1707. Famous composers would traipse many miles to see him, only to traipse back when they found they were expected to marry his daughter.


----------



## KenOC

I've been posting here for about a year, and we're getting into repeat territory. So, I retire from this thread. Bye!


----------



## Blancrocher

KenOC said:


> I've been posting here for about a year, and we're getting into repeat territory. So, I retire from this thread. Bye!


Thanks a lot for taking the time, Ken--I enjoyed the thread.


----------



## Taggart

Well done. An excellent thread! Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## GioCar

Thank you KenOC but, at least for today, repetita iuvant...

Happy Birthday Richard!









In spite of your 201 years, you'll always be a young cool guy.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Happy 150th Birthday to Richard Strauss!!!










:trp: :clap:


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir

Great link! Very useful to anyone interested


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Happy Birthday to Edvard Grieg, born June 15, 1843!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

What? No one remembered that it was Stravinsky's birthday today?

SOMEONE'S been offended:










:tiphat: 

Also Gounod's birthday.


----------



## Forkisking

IT'S MAHLER'S BIRTHDAY!!! Time to celebrate!


----------



## Metairie Road

Happy, if slightly belated (2 July 1714) 300th birthday to you Herr Gluck.

Here's Elisabeth Schwarzkopf to sing Happy Birthday to you.






By the way, now that I have your attention; please answer this question.

How much of the Salieri opera 'Les Danaides' was composed by you?

Please reply via this thread.

Thanks


----------



## Actor

Thank you very much! I find this very useful


----------



## Matzi

Happy birthday Mikis Theodorakis (89)!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikis_Theodorakis


----------



## Matzi

Happy birthday Leopold Schefer :angel:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leopold_Schefer


----------



## wandelweisering

Why this thread has no new posts since July? Hmmm...

Anyway, happy birthday, Shostakovich!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dmitri_Shostakovich


----------



## Frei aber froh

Yes, happy birthday Dmitri Dmitriyevich indeed!


----------



## musicrom

Happy 86th Birthday to Einojuhani Rautavaara!


----------



## ClassicalMusicYouTube

Happy Birthday, Alexander von Zemlinsky!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Happy Birthday to Copland!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I need an app to alert me about composer birthdays. I simply cannot keep up with them nowadays, I learn about them way too late. 

Huzzah!

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/composer-of-the-day/id336077559?mt=8


----------



## DatCellist

I always have cupcakes on Beethoven's "birthday". Birthday in quotes because the exact date of his birth isn't known. I usually celebrate it on 16 December.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

DatCellist said:


> I always have cupcakes on Beethoven's "birthday". Birthday in quotes because the exact date of his birth isn't known. I usually celebrate it on 16 December.


Less than a month to go now!


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Less than a month to go now!


Where will we take him?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> Where will we take him?


Anywhere, so long as it doesn't have Mozartkugeln or Tournedos Rossini.


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Anywhere, so long as it doesn't have Mozartkugeln or Tournedos Rossini.


Yes, or _Karl_iflower.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> Yes, or _Karl_iflower.


Or ice_Berg_ lettuce.


----------



## musicrom

Happy 81st to Krzysztof Penderecki!


----------



## Guest

Well, if no one else is gonna do it, Happy 211th to Hector Berlioz.

(Today is Elliott Carter's birthday, too. It's his 106th, and he almost made it to this one, too.)

((Also, :tiphat: to musicrom for the information about Saint-Saëns. So he was a baboon, eh? What fun!))


----------



## starthrower

I'll probably forget to post on the day of their births, but Michael Tilson Thomas and Frank Zappa share the same birth date of Dec 21st. Tilson Thomas will be 70, which is hard to believe. He sure doesn't look it.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Can't believe I got here first:
HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEETHOVEN!
Actually, I suppose it's not so suprising since I'm in New Zealand.


----------



## starthrower

starthrower said:


> I'll probably forget to post on the day of their births, but Michael Tilson Thomas and Frank Zappa share the same birth date of Dec 21st. Tilson Thomas will be 70, which is hard to believe. He sure doesn't look it.


OK, it's an official HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Happy 325th birthday, Joseph Bodin de Boismortier! Happy 305th birthday, Jean-Noel Hamal!


----------



## maestro267

Sir Michael Tippett, 110 today.


----------



## DeepR

Happy 143rd Birthday Alexander Scriabin! In april this year it's also 100 years since his death.


----------



## musicrom

Happy 102nd to Witold Lutosławski!


----------



## Albert7

Haydn's birthday is at the end of this month if anyone else cares.


----------



## Revel

*Heino Eller*

Heino Eller (7 March 1887 - 16 June 1970) was a major Estonian composer best remembered as composition teacher of Eduard Tubin and Arvo Pärt. Happy Birthday.









A nice melody:


----------



## Revel

s e e b e l o w


----------



## QuietGuy

Today, March 7, is Maurice Ravel's birthday (1875).


----------



## Revel

*C.P.E. Bach*









Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach 
8 March 1714 - 14 December 1788
German Classical period musician and composer, the fifth child and second (surviving) son of Johann Sebastian Bach.
Happy Birthday

Sonata in A minor for flute alone -


----------



## Albert7

Revel said:


> View attachment 65857
> 
> 
> Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach
> 8 March 1714 - 14 December 1788
> German Classical period musician and composer, the fifth child and second (surviving) son of Johann Sebastian Bach.
> Happy Birthday
> 
> Sonata in A minor for flute alone -


A good find! Happy birthday to you CPE !


----------



## Nereffid

Happy 334th birthday to the marvellously prolific Georg Philipp Telemann!









(Who, by the way, was godfather to CPE Bach)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Happy Birthday to Rimsky-Korsakov, the Musical Sorceror!

Listen to him spin a fairytale of the sea, the legend of Sadko the minstrel who won the heart of the Sea Princess Volkhova!


----------



## Andreas

Pierre Boulez turns 90 today. Happy birthday!


----------



## frankdavid

*Now is the 330th birthday of J.S. Bach*

Johann Sebastian Bach turns 330 years. Thanks for all your music


----------



## dwindladwayne

Happy birthday *Zbigniew Preisner *! 60 Years of polish polishness!


----------



## dwindladwayne

Ignaz Moscheles turns 221! Happy birthday!


----------



## Jsteinmann1974

what a lovely little piece that is by Moscheles


----------



## Ilarion

On the 11th of June was my Mother's Birthday and Richard Strauss' Birthday - It was "Der Rosenkavalier" listening day...


----------



## dzc4627

Happy Happy B-Day Stravinsky..................!


----------



## jenspen

Happy unbirthday to Christoph Willibald Gluck who turned 301 last Thursday.


----------



## musicrom

Happy 155th birthday to Gustav Mahler!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

*Happy Birthday to the single greatest influence on my life from recent historic times! Happy 150th Birthday to my dearest Glazunov!*

:clap: :cheers: :clap:

I wrote/performed this for _youuuuuu!_ Please don't kill me or haunt me in a more disturbing way than you already do!


----------



## Winged Wolf

Happy 153rd Birthday to Claude Debussy.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Happy birthday to Moritz Moszkowski and Ernst Krenek!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

And I see that nobody wished Stockhausen a happy birthday yesterday, so Happy Belated Birthday Karlheinz!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Happy birthday to Humperdinck and Pachelbel!


----------



## Kivimees

Arvo Pärt is 80 today:

http://news.err.ee/v/Culture/7b58d1...e-from-around-the-world-as-arvo-part-turns-80


----------



## Vronsky

Happy birthday to Arnold!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Shepard Fairey said:


> Happy birthday to Arnold!
> 
> View attachment 75079


And to Clara Schumann as well!


----------



## helenora

hm....I wonder we forgot here Bruckner's on 4th of September 
I was reading an interview by Gunter Wand and I loved what he said about Bruckner :
What is it about the scores of Schubert or Bruckner or Beethoven, that make them so great?

GW: I think they all - Bach, Haydn, Mozart, Schubert, Beethoven - have written music that gives the feeling of the time when they were living. The beginning of Beethoven was the French Revolution. It is absolutely clear what happened there, but the real great music is never private. Never! It's always a feeling of circumstances of the time, a feeling of the society. Haydn and Mozart, and then came the French Revolution with égalité, liberté, fraternité. In the First Symphony of Beethoven, you hear this idea in the music, but you do not hear the private feeling of Beethoven. He gives an impression of the feeling of a time. *Bruckner gives the feeling of the cosmos.* * After Beethoven it began with Schumann and then Brahms and then Mahler to give the private feeling of the composer in the composition - his troubles, his love, his all. It was a time when one human being seemed to be so important that his own feeling is most important. Now we have self-awareness, the importance of my person!*

BD: This is a mistake?

GW: Yes. It's a great mistake, I think, absolutely a great mistake I am sure. * Bruckner goes back in thinking sometimes to Bach and the Middle Ages. You never can feel a private feeling in Bruckner's music.* Never. When a conductor needs this music to give his feeling, this is criminal. You can not play Bach with your own feeling; you have to serve. This is what I try to do, and it's the most difficult to feel once more what happened in the composer's life when he wrote it. That is the most difficult. I will not need the music to express my private ideas. I will feel why the composition goes so and not so. I will feel the creative act, the composition's act. It is immense. It's like complete craziness. When you try to do this, then you become modest, and then you agree only to serve the music.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Happy Birthday to Shostakovich!!!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Happy Birthday to C. V. Stanford!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Happy 150th to Paul Dukas!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

A very happy birthday to Karol Szymanowski!


----------



## musicrom

Happy birthday to George Whitefield Chadwick (whose music I don't really know besides his excellent 2nd symphony)!


----------



## dzc4627

I forgot..... Happy belated Birthday Schnittke!!

a celebratory piece:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Happy 150th Birthday to my countryman Jean Sibelius!



















Go out there and listen to some of that icy Finnish soul music!


----------



## Radames

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Happy 150th Birthday to my countryman Jean Sibelius!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go out there and listen to some of that icy Finnish soul music!


Vermont Symphony played his Tapiola last Saturday. I wish I could time travel and go snatch the score to his 8th Symphony before he destroyed it - if he ever wrote most of it down.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Happy birthday to Messiaen and Franck! 2 very different Frenchmen, but both composers of wonderful music!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Happy Birthday to checkers and dominoes master and solitaire champion Ludwig van Beethoven! :tip-hat: jk


----------



## KenOC

A Very Happy Birthday to Ludwig. He always counted out 60 beans to make his coffee. History does not record how many cups he made from that, and the world is poorer for it.

But I'm guessing a single cup. Can you imagine Beethoven with weak coffee?


----------



## sweetmusic

Very Happy Birthday to Ludwig. One of the greatest musicians of all time.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Happy birthday to Silvestre Revueltas (December 31)....


----------



## Guest

Buon compleanno signor Scelsi! (1905)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

January is a big month for composer birthdays in general, but in particular for Russians:

Happy Birthdays to the following this month!

Mily Balakirev, January 2
Nikolai Medtner, January 5
Alexander Scriabin, January 6
Reinhold Gliere, January 11
Vasily Kalinnikov, January 13 (he also died January 11)
Cesar Cui, January 18
Alexander Tcherepnin, January 21

Yes, the vast majority of these composers the common listener won't run into regularly, so they mean little. So this month is basically for russophiles to enjoy. ^_^

:cheers:


----------



## Orfeo

^^
Boris Lyatoshynsky, January 3, 1895.


----------



## Classicaljourney

If you like the music of Alexander Scriabin, please take a listen on You Tube to Matt Bengtson playing "Scriabin in the Himalayas." Or visit his website mattbengtson.com. I think you'd be pleased. Also note, he plays Karol Szymanowski. He's doing a recording of Szymanowski that will be out later this year. Good stuff!!!


----------



## GioCar

A very special Happy Birthday to Henri Dutilleux for his 100th birthday!


----------



## musicrom

Today's Mozart's 260th birthday!


----------



## SONNET CLV

March 31. Another birthday for Papa Haydn. And a good day to listen to Haydn's music. Well ... not _all_ of it, of course. But there is plenty to choose from, so pick _something_.
Me? I always listen to the symphony which has my age number. Which is what I'm doing right now! (It's a tradition several decades old for me!)

Happy Birthday, Franz Joseph Haydn!


----------



## mstar

Happy 143rd birthday to Sergei Vasilievich Rachmaninoff! 
Personally my favorite composer and certainly a very much overlooked one. *blush*


----------



## guitarspace81

Cool. No one was born today on April 16?


----------



## Pugg

guitarspace81 said:


> Cool. No one was born today on April 16?


That's why they invented internet


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Happy 125th birthday to my OTHER significant other, Prokofiev!

:clap: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

150th Birthday of Eric Satie!! 

The greatest classical troll who ever lived. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 150th Birthday of Eric Satie!!
> 
> The greatest classical troll who ever lived. :tiphat:


I am sure that's not true


----------



## Vronsky

Happy birthday to György Ligeti!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p020y9m4


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Happy 155th Birthday to Anton Arensky!


----------



## micro

Happy birthday to Karlheinz Stockhausen! The most ******* ****** ******** ***** *********** **** ******* ******** ***** composer of all time!


----------



## Pugg

Happy Birthday *Claude Debussy*: 22 aug 1862 (St. Germain-en-Laye)


----------



## Pugg

Happy Birthday:* Franz Berwald*
23 jul 1796 (Stockholm)


----------



## Pugg

Happy Birthday: _Leonard Bernstein 25 aug 1918 _(Lawrence)


----------



## Pugg

Happy Birthday:

*Amilcare Ponchielli*
31 aug 1834 (Paderno Fasolaro) - 16 jan 1886 (Milan)


----------



## helenora

Bruckner  :angel:

4th of September!


----------



## Pugg

All those born on this day .

Bach, Johan Christian (1735)
Beach, Amy (1867)
Meyerbeer, Giacomo (1791)
Cage, John (1912


----------



## Pugg

*Antonín Dvořák*
8 sep 1841 (Nelahozeves) - 1 may 1904 (Prague)


----------



## Pugg

*Girolamo Frescobaldi*
9 September 1583 (Ferrara) - 1 mar 1643 (Roma)


----------



## clavichorder

My mother, who doesn't actively listen to classical music, learned on the radio today that it's Antonin Dvorak's birthday, September 8th, 1841. I didn't know this, but for some reason I felt like listening to Symphony no. 6 today. She told me after I told her who's music it was, as I usually do. Good timing. Here's to a highly talented and original composer who more importantly was generous and had a great character, evident in his music.


----------



## Pugg

Today's Birthdays 


Pärt, Arvo (1935)
Somers, Harry (1925)
Kuhlau, Friedrich (1786)


----------



## Pugg

All born this day:

Schönberg, Arnold (1874)
Haydn, Johann Michael (1737)
Schumann, Clara (1819)


----------



## Pugg

Luigi Cherubini
14 sep 1760 (Florence) - 15 mar 1842 (Paris)


----------



## Pugg

Frank Martin
15 sep 1890 (Geneva) - 21 nov 1974 (Naarden)


----------



## Pugg

Paul Taffanel
16 sep 1844 (Bordeaux) - 22 nov 1908 (Paris)

Claude-Paul Taffanel


----------



## John T

Today - Gustav Holst: 1874 (Cheltenham) - 1934 (London)


----------



## Pugg

John Rutter
24 sep 1945 (London) -


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich tomorrow -- 110th birthday.


----------



## Pugg

All today's birthdays

25
Takács, Jenő (1902)
Guridi, Jesús (1886)
Gerhard, Roberto (1896)
Boëllmann, Léon (1862)
Jezek, Jaroslav (1906)
Shostakovich, Dimitri (1906)
Rameau, Jean-Philippe (1683)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hooray for Mitya! Достойно! Достойно! :clap:


----------



## Pugg

today birthday;
George Gershwin
26 sep 1898 (Brooklin) - 11 jul 1937 (Hollywood)


----------



## Pugg

Dukas, Paul (1865)
Stradella, Alessandro (1644)


----------



## Pugg

John W. Duarte
2 oct 1919


----------



## Pugg

Karol Szymanowski
6 oct 1882 (Timosjovska) - 29 mar 1937 (Lausanne)


----------



## Pugg

Rainger, Ralph (1942)
Billings, William (1746)


----------



## Pugg

Takemitsu, Toru (1930)
Schütz, Heinrich (1585)
Vine, Carl (1954)
Vierne, Louis (1870)


----------



## Pugg

Rautavaara, Einojuhani (1928)

Saint-Saëns, Camille (1835)


----------



## Pugg

Giuseppe Fortunino Francesco Verdi (Le Roncole, 10 oktober 1813 - Milaan, 27 januari 1901)


----------



## Pugg

12 october.
Willan, Healey (1880)
Weiss, Silvius Leopold (1686)
Buchardo, Lopez (1881)
Vaughan Williams, Ralph (1872)


----------



## Pugg

Alexander von Zemlinsky
14 oct 1871 (Vienna) - 15 mar 1942 (Larchmont)


----------



## Pugg

Jan Dismas Zelenka
16 oct 1679 (Loudovice) - 22 dec 1745 (Dresden)


----------



## Pugg

Canteloube, Joseph (1879)

Arnold, Malcolm (1921)


----------



## Pugg

22 October.
Liszt, Franz (1811)
Ricci, Federico (1809)


----------



## Pugg

*Gustav Albert Lortzing *

(Berlijn, 23 oktober 1801 - 21 januari 1851


----------



## Pugg

Luciano Berio, (October 24, 1925 – May 27, 2003)


----------



## Pugg

October 25 Th 


Strauss, Johann (jr) (1825)
Bizet, Georges (1838)
Gretchaninoff, Alexander (1864)


----------



## Pugg

26

*Scarlatti, Domenico (1685)*


----------



## Pugg

Niccolò Paganini
27 oct 1782 (Genua) - 27 may 1840 (Nice)


----------



## Pugg

_Howard Hanson_
28 oct 1896 (Wahoo) - 26 feb 1981(Rochester)


----------



## Pugg

Peter Warlock, (Londen, 10 oktober 1894 –17 december 1930)


----------



## KenOC

Peter Warlock (Philip Heseltine) left his own obituary, not entirely inaccurate:

Here lies Warlock the composer
Who lived next door to Munn the grocer.
He died of drink and copulation,
A sad discredit to the nation.


----------



## Pugg

William Paris Chambers (November 1, 1854 – November 13, 1913)


----------



## Pugg

Karl Ditters von _Dittersdorf_ (Wenen, 2 november 1739 - 24 oktober 1799)


----------



## Pugg

​
Vincenzo Salvatore Carmelo Francesco* Bellini* (Catania, 3 november 1801 - Puteaux, 23 september 1835)


----------



## Pugg

All born on this day:

Borovička, Antonín (1895)
Fernández, Oscar Lorenzo (1897)
Cooke, Arnold (1906)
Tausig, Carl (1841)


----------



## Pugg

Paderewski, Ignacy Jan (1860)
Sousa, John Philip (1854)


----------



## Pugg

Poulenc, Francis (1899)


----------



## Pugg

Gould, Morton (1913)
Morricone, Ennio (1928)
Couperin, François (1668


----------



## Pugg

12
Merkel, Gustav Adolf (1827)
Borodin, Alexander (1833)


----------



## Pugg

13 th November 
Lefébure-Wély, Louis (1817)


----------



## Pugg

14 Th November. 

Veldhuis, Jacob ter (1951)
Mozart, Leopold (1719)
Mendelssohn-Hensel, Fanny (1805)
Swerts, Piet (1960)
Hummel, Johann Nepomuk (1778)
Copland, Aaron (1900)
Spontini, Gaspare (1774)


----------



## Pugg

Davis Mell, English composer, born in Wilton 
Nicolaus Adam Strungk, composer
Gerhardus Havingha, composer
Louis-Gabriel Guillemain, composer


----------



## Pugg

November 18 th 

Weber, Carl Maria von (1786)
Loeillet, Jean-Baptiste (of London) (1680)


----------



## Pugg

November 19 TH
Ippolitov-Ivanov, Mikhail (1859)


----------



## Pugg

November 21 TH


Karg-Elert, Sigfrid (1877)
Tárrega, Francisco (1852)


----------



## Pugg

*November 22TH*

Bach, Wilhelm Friedemann (1710)
Rodrigo, Joaquin (1901)
Kapustin, Nikolai (1937)
Kreutzer, Conradin (1780)
Sagreras, Julio Salvador (1879)
Britten, Benjamin (1913)


----------



## Pugg

November 23
Meij, Johan de (1953)
Falla, Manuel de (1876)
Penderecki, Krzysztof (1933)


----------



## Pugg

November 25


Merula, Tarquinio (1595)
Gruber, Franz (1787)
Kempff, Wilhelm (1895)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Pugg said:


> November 25
> 
> Merula, Tarquinio (1595)
> Gruber, Franz (1787)
> Kempff, Wilhelm (1895)


Twas also Sergei Taneyev's 160th! Moscow radio celebrated it for several days in fact, and some astounding music performed in broadcasted concerts! His cantata "At the Reading of a Psalm" is definitely one for a re-listen. That was fantastic!


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Twas also Sergei Taneyev's 160th! Moscow radio celebrated it for several days in fact, and some astounding music performed in broadcasted concerts! His cantata "At the Reading of a Psalm" is definitely one for a re-listen. That was fantastic!


I always knew internet was not completely reliable, thanks for adding it.


----------



## Pugg

*November 27th
*

Benedict, Julius (1804)
Koechlin, Charles (1867)


----------



## Pugg

Ketting, Piet (1904) and :



*Donizetti, Gaetano* (1797)


----------



## Pugg

November 30th


Lyapunov, Sergei (1859)
Thuille, Ludwig (1861)
Loewe, Carl (1796)
Klughardt, August (1847)
Arrieu, Claude (1903)
Alkan, Charles Valentin (1813)


----------



## Pugg

December 1th

Leontovych, Mykola (1877)


----------



## Pugg

December 2th

Webern, Anton (1883)


----------



## ST4

Pugg said:


> December 2th
> 
> Webern, Anton (1883)


You like Webern???


----------



## Pugg

ST4 said:


> You like Webern???


I like your music more,( no kidding) don't know your birthday yet.


----------



## Pugg

December 3th .

Soler, Antonio (1729)


Fillmore, Henry (1881)
Rota, Nino (1911)
Fine, Irving (1914)
Kreek, Cyrillus (1889)


----------



## Pugg

December 4th

Johann Burgmüller
4 dec 1806 (Regensburg) - 13 feb 1874 (Beaulieu)


----------



## Pugg

December 7th

*Mascagni, Pietro (1863)*

Grison, Jules (1842)
Manzanero, Armando (1935)
Pasquini, Bernardo (1637)


----------



## Pugg

December 8th

Martinu, Bohuslav (1890)
Ponce, Manuel (1882)
Balbastre, Claude (1724)
_Sibelius, Jean (1865)_


----------



## Pugg

December 9th


Turina, Joaquín (1882)


----------



## Pugg

December 10th



Messiaen, Olivier (1908)
Kirchner, Theodor (1823)
Franck, César (1822)


----------



## Pugg

December 11th


Carter, Elliott (1908)
Berlioz, Hector (1803)


----------



## lextune

Gennaro Manna - December 12th 1715 - December 28th 1779


----------



## Pugg

December 14th


Nelson, Ron (1929)


----------



## Pugg

December 16th



Shchedrin, Rodion (1932)
Boieldieu, François Adrien (1775)
Kodály, Zoltán (1882)


----------



## Pugg

December 17th

Beethoven, Ludwig van (1770)
Cimarosa, Domenico (1749)


----------



## Pugg

December 18th






Theofanidis, Christopher (1967)
Macdowell, Edward Alexander (1861)


----------



## Pugg

December 19th

Louis-Nicolas Clérembault
19 dec 1676


----------



## Pugg

December 21th
Perosi, Lorenzo (1872)
Thomas, Michael Tilson (1944)


----------



## Pugg

December 22th
Bottesini, Giovanni (1821)

And:










*Puccini, Giacomo*


----------



## Pugg

Dec 23th

Joseph Bodin de Boismortier
23 dec 1689 (Metz) - 28 oct 1755 (Roissy-en-Brie)


----------



## Pugg

Dec 24th

Peter Cornelius
24 dec 1824 (Mainz) - 26 oct 1874 (Mainz)


----------



## Judith

Has any Composer or Musician got a birthday today that we know of?


----------



## Pugg

Couldn't find any, sorry.


----------



## Pugg

December 27th

Bert Appermont


----------



## Pugg

December 28th

Ann Rosenblatt, known as _Ann Ronell _


----------



## Pugg

December 29th 
Calace, Raphael (1863)
Casals, Pablo (1876)


----------



## Pugg

December 30th

Foerster, Josef Bohuslav (1859)
Messager, André (1853)
Bowles, Paul (1910)
Kabalevsky, Dmitri (1904)


----------



## Pugg

December 31th

Ernest John Moeran
31 dec 1894 (Heston) - 1 dec 1950 (Kenmare)


----------



## Pugg

*January 1*th

Viktor Ullmann


----------



## Pugg

January 2th


Tippett, Michael (1905)
Balakirev, Mily Alexeyevich (1837)


----------



## Pugg

January 3th

Lina Mathon Blanchet
3 jan 1902 - 11 mar 1993


----------



## Pugg

*January 4th*

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi (Jesi, 4 januari 1710 - Pozzuoli, 16 maart 1736)

Josef Suk (Křečovice (Bohemen), 4 januari 1874 - Benešov bij Praag, 29 mei 1935)


----------



## Pugg

January 5th

Nikolai Karlovich Medtner ; 5 January 1880


----------



## Pugg

January 6th

Scharwenka, Frans Xaver (1850)
*Bruch*, Max (1838)


----------



## Pugg

January 7th

*Poulenc*, Francis (1899)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Oops, I forgot it was Scriabin's birthday yesterday (January 6). Then again, I play Scriabin almost _every _chance I can when I get access to a grand piano, and that's what I did anyhow yesterday, unaware of the event...


----------



## Pugg

January 8th

Mason, Lowell (1792)


----------



## Pugg

January 9th

Reinhard Keiser (9 January 1674 – 12 September 1739)


----------



## Pugg

January 10th


Scriabin, Alexander (1872)
Martinon, Jean (1910)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Pugg said:


> January 10th
> 
> Scriabin, Alexander (1872)


Hmm what site are you using for that date? It's incorrect


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Hmm what site are you using for that date? It's incorrect


You are right, mixed dates up in my own database, will be corrected in a few days.


----------



## Pugg

January 11th

Reinhold Gliere, (1875)
Christian Sinding, (1856)
Maurice Duruflé, (1902)


----------



## Pugg

January 12th

Morton Feldman (January 12, 1926 – September 3, 1987)


----------



## Pugg

January 13th


Kalinnikov, Vasily (1866)
Duckworth, William (1943)


----------



## Pugg

January 16th

Ernesto Halffter Escriche (16 January 1905 – 5 July 1989)


----------



## Pugg

January 17th


Stanley, John (1712)
Erb, Donald (1927)
Kienzl, Wilhelm (1857)


----------



## Pugg

January 18th


Chabrier, Emmanuel (1841)
Cui, César (1835)


----------



## Pugg

January 19th


Blacher, Boris (1903)


----------



## Pugg

January 20th;

Schein, Johann Hermann (1586)
Chausson, Ernest (1855)
Nazareth, Ernesto (1863)
Piston, Walter (1894)


----------



## Pugg

January 21th


Mitsuda, Yasunori (1972)
Walmisley, Thomas Attwood (1814)
Duparc, Henri (1848)
Tcherepnin, Alexander (1899)
Ticheli, Frank (1958)


----------



## Pugg

January 22th
Apostel, Hans Erich (1901)
Eben, Petr (1929)
Bestor, Kurt (1958)
_Dutilleux, Henri_ (1916)
Yupanqui, Atahualpa (1908)


----------



## Pugg

January 23th

Muzio Clementi (23 January 1752 – 10 March 1832)


----------



## Pugg

January 24th

Dello Joio, Norman (1913)
Hemphill, Julius (1938)
_Frederick II the Great (1712)_
Kirchner, Leon (1919)


----------



## Pugg

January 25th

Reed, Alfred (1921)
Lutoslawski, Witold (1913)
Jobim, Antonio Carlos (1927)
Sandström, Jan (1954)


----------



## Pugg

January 26th

Steve Dobrogosz


----------



## Pugg

January 27th

27
Mansurian, Tigran (1937)
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756)
Lalo, Édouard (1823)
Bertoli, Giovanni Antonio (1598)
Kern, Jerome (1885)
Arriaga, Juan Crisóstomo (1806)


----------



## Pugg

January 28th
*Hérold, Ferdinand* (1791)
Aguirre, Julián (1868)
Nessler, Viktor (1841)
Danielpour, Richard (1956)
Tavener, John (1944)
Werner, Gregor Joseph (1693)


----------



## Pugg

January 29th


Nono, Luigi (1924)
Tajčević, Marko (1900)
Wagenseil, Georg Christoph (1715)
Auber, Daniel (1782)
Delius, Frederick (1862)


----------



## timh

January 29th

Havergal Brian (1876)


----------



## Pugg

January 30
Halffter, Rodolfo (1900)
Quantz, Johann Joachim (1697)


----------



## Pugg

January 31th.



Franz Peter Schubert (31 January 1797 -- 19 November 1828)


----------



## Pugg

February 1th



Mamlok, Ursula (1923)
Guarnieri, M. Camargo (1907)
Veracini, Francesco Maria (1690)


----------



## lifetweet

( 1/02/1732 - 10/14/1771 )	BRIXI, Franz Xaver
( 1/02/1837 - 5/29/1910 )	BALAKIREV, Mili Alexeyevich
( 1/02/1905 - )	TIPPETT, Sir Michael Kemp
( 1/04/1710 - 3/16/1736 )	PERGOLESI, Giovanni Battista
( 1/04/1720 - 12/02/1774 )	AGRICOLA, Johann Friedrich


----------



## Pugg

February 2nd


Fall, Leo (1873)
Kreisler, Fritz (1875)
Marchand, Louis (1669)
Homilius, Gottfried August (1714)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Pugg said:


> January 2th


You ok there, Pugg? ^_^


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You ok there, Pugg? ^_^


No I am not, will yo be so kind to change it?


----------



## Pugg

February 3th

Mendelssohn-Bartholdy, Felix (1809)
Albrechtsberger, Johann Georg (1736)


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You ok there, Pugg? ^_^


You are a angel.


----------



## Pugg

February 4th


Melani, Alessandro (1639)
Larson, Jona (1960)


----------



## Pugg

February 7th.

Stenhammar, Wilhelm (1871)
Stutschewsky, Joachim (1891)


----------



## Pugg

February 8th

Kopriva, Václav Jan (1708)
Williams, John T. (1932)
Grétry, André (1741)


----------



## Pugg

February 9th

Alban Berg.


----------



## Pugg

February 10th


Carulli, Ferdinando (1770)


----------



## Pugg

February 12th


Dussek, Jan Ladislav (1760)
Reicha, Josef (1752)
Scott, James (1885)


----------



## Pugg

January 13th
Godowsky, Leopold (1870)
Cambini, Giuseppe Maria Gioacchino (1746)


----------



## interestedin

Edit: Wrong. Just wrong.


----------



## Pugg

interestedin said:


> One more today:


How about 22th?


----------



## interestedin

Pugg said:


> How about 22th?


Oh God, yes, of course! I should have looked that up before posting..


----------



## Pugg

interestedin said:


> Oh God, yes, of course! I should have looked that up before posting..


I will use your pic, so you never forget.


----------



## Pugg

February 14th

Friedman, Ignaz (1882)
Costa, Michael (1808)
_Sor, Fernando (1778)_


----------



## Pugg

February 15th


Arlen, Harold (1905)
Fuchs, Robert (1847)
Praetorius, Michael (1571)
Langlais, Jean (1907)


----------



## Pugg

February 16
Palmgren, Selim (1878)
Cernohorský, Bohuslav Matej (1684)
Wilder, Alec (1907)
Bortkiewicz, Serge (1877)


----------



## Pugg

February 17
Vieuxtemps, Henri (1820)
Corelli, Arcangelo (1653)
Jenkins, Karl (1944)


----------



## Pugg

February 18th


Gladkov, Gennady (1935)
Pedrell, Felipe (1841)
Rinck, Johann Christian Heinrich (1770)


----------



## Pugg

February 19th


Biberian, Gilbert (1944)
Boccherini, Luigi (1743)
Etler, Alvin (1913)


----------



## Pugg

February 20th
Chédeville, Nicolas (1705)
Gabaye, Pierre (1930)


----------



## cimirro

February 21st
Carl Czerny (1791)
Charles-Marie Widor (1844)


----------



## Pugg

February 21th




Delibes, Leo (1836)
Czerny, Carl (1791)


----------



## Pugg

February 22th


Liebermann, Lowell (1961)


----------



## Pugg

February: 23th


----------



## Pugg

February 24th:


Boito, Arrigo (1842)
Holmes, Rupert (1947)
Denza, Luigi (1846)


----------



## Pugg

February 26

Alexander, Ruthsell (1877)
Seter, Mordecai (1916)
Reicha, Anton (1770)


----------



## Pugg

February 27th
Parry, Hubert (1848)
Lauridsen, Morten (1943)
Kalabis, Viktor (1923)


----------



## Pugg

February 28th : Stephen Chatman

Stephen Chatman - Wikipedia
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Chatman

Stephen Chatman CM (born 28 February 1950) is a Canadian composer residing in Vancouver. Contents. [hide]. 1 Biography; 2 Notable students; 3 Sources ...


----------



## Pugg

*And on February 29th*, so not this year:



Gioachino Rossini


----------



## Pugg

March 1th

Dubois, Pierre Max (1930)
*Chopin, Frédéric (1810)*
Roost, Jan Van der (1956)
Brouwer, Leo (1939)


----------



## Pugg

March 2th

Blitzstein, Marc (1905)
Weill, Kurt (1900)
*Smetana, Bedrich* (1824


----------



## Pugg

March 3th
*
Vivaldi, Antonio (1678)*
Goedicke, Alexander (1877)


----------



## Pugg

​
March 4th


----------



## Pugg

March 5th

Foote, Arthur (1853)
Stamp, Jack (1954)
*Villa-Lobos, Heitor* (1887)


----------



## Pugg

March 6th


Stevenson, Ronald (1928)


----------



## Pugg

March 7th

*Ravel, Maurice (1875)*
Wilbye, John (1574)
Vitali, Tomaso Antonio (1663)
Eller, Heino (1887)


----------



## Pugg

March 8th

*Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel (1714)*

*Leoncavallo, Ruggero (1857)
*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Pugg said:


> March 8th
> 
> *Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel (1714)*
> 
> [/B]


Oh how sweet! A flutist in studio class this evening unwittingly paid homage to CPE Bach by playing a bit of his Sonata for Solo Flute in A minor. 

edit: was March 7 actually, but close enough!


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh how sweet! A flutist in studio class this evening unwittingly paid homage to CPE Bach by playing a bit of his Sonata for Solo Flute in A minor.
> 
> edit: was March 7 actually, but close enough!


We...you and I having a time difference.....


----------



## Pugg

March 9th


Barber, Samuel (1910)
Stanchinsky, Alexei (1888)


----------



## Pugg

March 10th


Honegger, Arthur (1892)
Lerdahl, Fred (1943)
Sarasate, Pablo de (1844)


----------



## Akande50

I'm sorry- Without John Sebastian Bach and Enya, the list is incomplete to me lol


----------



## Pugg

Akande50 said:


> I'm sorry- Without John Sebastian Bach and Enya, the list is incomplete to me lol


Bach is coming on the right date.


----------



## Pugg

March 11th



Cowell, Henry (1897)
Piazzolla, Astor (1921)


----------



## Pugg

March 12th
Guilmant, Alexandre (1837)
Tegnér, Alice (1864)
Lowry, Robert (1826)


----------



## Pugg

March 13th

Vladigerov, Pancho (1899)
Hogan, Moses (1957)
Wolf, Hugo (1860)
Blavet, Michel (1700)


----------



## Pugg

March 14th.

Strauss, Johann (sr.) (1804)
Pearsall, Robert Lucas (1795)
Telemann, Georg Philipp (1681)


----------



## Pugg

March 15th


Halvorsen, Johan (1864)
Heller, Stephen (1813)


----------



## Pugg

March 17th

La Montaine, John (1920)
Rheinberger, Joseph (1839)


----------



## Pugg

March 18th


Rimsky-Korsakov, Nikolai (1844)
Kander, John (1927)


----------



## Pugg

March 19th

Reger, Max (1873)
Kanno, Yoko (1964)
Muczynski, Robert (1929


----------



## Pugg

March 20th

Wagner,_ Josef Franz _(1856)


----------



## Pugg

March 21th

Uematsu, Nobuo (1959)
*Mussorgsky,* Modest (1839)

*Johann Sebastian Bach*


----------



## Pugg

March 22th

Sondheim, Stephen (1930)
Walker, Gwyneth (1947)
Webber, Andrew Lloyd ( 1949)


----------



## Pugg

March 23th

Eugène Gigout
23 mar 1844 (Nancy) - 9 dec 1925 (Paris)


----------



## Jacred

^Been soloing in this thread for a while, huh? Kudos to you!


----------



## Pugg

March 25th
Caby, Robert (1905)
_Hasse, Johann Adolph (1699)
Bartók, Béla (1881)_


----------



## Pugg

March 26th

Lovelace, Austin C. (1919)
Nedbal, Oskar (1874)
Williams, Clifton (1923)


----------



## Pugg

March 27th.

Indy, Vincent d' (1851)
Tučapský, Antonín (1928)


----------



## buysoundcloudlikes

A good collection of birthday list of music composer.


----------



## Pugg

March 28th


Matos Rodriguez, Gerardo


----------



## Pugg

March 29th

Vangelis (1943)
Walton, William (1902)
Bennett, Richard Rodney (1936)


----------



## Pugg

March 30th 


Zaninelli, Luigi (1932)
Vasilenko, Sergei (1872)


----------



## quietfire

March 31

J S Bach (1685)

a wee bit early, but whatevs


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> March 21th
> 
> Uematsu, Nobuo (1959)
> *Mussorgsky,* Modest (1839)
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*





quietfire said:


> March 31
> 
> J S Bach (1685)
> 
> a wee bit early, but whatevs


March 31th
*Haydn*, Franz Joseph (1732)
*Bach*, Johann Sebastian (1685)


----------



## Pugg

April 1th

*Rachmaninov, Sergei (1873)*
Busoni, Ferruccio (1866)
Bergsma, William (1921)


----------



## Pugg

March 2th
Lachner, Franz (1803)


----------



## Pugg

March 4th

Grovlez, Gabriel (1879)
Sanz, Gaspar (1640)
Bozza, Eugène (1905)


----------



## Pugg

April 5th



Roussel, Albert (1869)
Spohr, Louis (1784)


----------



## Pugg

April 6th


Stevenson, Ronald (1928)


----------



## Pugg

April 7th


Bischoff, Kaspar Jakob (1823)
Pujol, Emilio (1886)


----------



## Pugg

April 8th

Tartini, Giuseppe (1692)
Aguado, Dionisio (1784)


----------



## Pugg

April 9th

Tosti, Francesco Paolo (1846)
Kerll, Johann Kaspar (1627)


----------



## Pugg

April 10th	

Bolling, Claude (1930)
Corrette, Michel (1709)
Boyd, Anne (1946)


----------



## Pugg

April 11th.


Ginastera, Alberto (1916)
Audran, Edmond (1842


----------



## Knight769

Pugg said:


> December 17th
> 
> Beethoven, Ludwig van (1770)
> Cimarosa, Domenico (1749)


Beethoven was born on Sunday, December 16th, 1770. And he was baptized on Monday, December 17th. We can't get this one wrong. But we do.


----------



## Pugg

Knight769 said:


> Beethoven was born on Sunday, December 16th, 1770. And he was baptized on Monday, December 17th. We can't get this one wrong. But we do.


Thanks, will remember that.


----------



## Pugg

April 12th


Dussek, Jan Ladislav (1760)
Scott, James (1885)
Reicha, Josef (1752)


----------



## Pugg

April 14th

Henrique Oswald
14 apr 1852 (Rio de Janeiro) - 9 jun 1931 (Rio de Janeiro)


----------



## Pugg

April 15th
Gabrielli, Domenico (1651)


----------



## Pugg

April 16th

Mompou, Federico (1893)


----------



## Pugg

April 17th


Curnow, James (1943)


----------



## Pugg

April 18th

_Suppé, Franz von _(1819)
Roger-Ducasse, Jean (1873)
Rebel, Jean-Féry (1666)
Carissimi, Giacomo (1605)


----------



## Pugg

April 20th



Xiang, Jin (1935)


----------



## Pugg

April 21th


Thompson, Randall (1899)
Asma, Feike (1912)


----------



## Pugg

April 23th

Heed, John Clifford (1862)
*Prokofiev*, Sergei (1891)
Rocha Vianna, Alfredo da (1897)


----------



## Pugg

April 24th

Martini, Giovanni Battista (1706)
Kirnberger, Johann Philipp (1721)


----------



## Pugg

April 26th


Koch, Erland von (1910)


----------



## Pugg

April 27th
*Flotow*, Friedrich von (1812)
Catoire, Georges (1861)


----------



## Pugg

April 28th 

Felix Bernard
28 apr 1897 (Brooklyn) - 20 oct 1944 (Los Angeles)


----------



## Pugg

April 29th


Ellington, Edward Kennedy "Duke" (1899)
Sculthorpe, Peter (1929)
Riegger,, Wallingford (1895)


----------



## Sloe

Pugg said:


> April 29th
> 
> Ellington, Edward Kennedy "Duke" (1899)
> Sculthorpe, Peter (1929)
> Riegger,, Wallingford (1895)


Today is also the birthday of the composer Yngve Sköld 1899-1992


----------



## Pugg

Sloe said:


> Today is also the birthday of the composer Yngve Sköld 1899-1992


I put it in the list, next year better.


----------



## Pugg

May 1th

Sweelinck, Jan Pieterszoon (1562)


----------



## Pugg

May 2th
Emmanuel, Maurice (1862)
Ziehrer, Carl Michael (1843)
Scarlatti, Alessandro (1660)


----------



## Pugg

May 3th


Meder, Johann Valentin (1649)
Camphouse, Mark (1954)


----------



## Pugg

May 4th

Seiber, Matyas (1905)


----------



## lextune

May the 4th is also Bartolomeo Cristofori's birthday. 
Born 362 years ago. He invented the piano. Not a composer, but so very important to the history of music.


----------



## Pugg

lextune said:


> May the 4th is also Bartolomeo Cristofori's birthday.
> Born 362 years ago. He invented the piano. Not a composer, but so very important to the history of music.


We also have a thread; on this day for that.


----------



## Pugg

May 5th


Barrios, Agustín (1885)


----------



## Pugg

May 6th


Perle, George (1915)


----------



## Pugg

May 7th

*Brahms, Johannes (1833)
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich (1840)

*


----------



## Bettina

Pugg said:


> May 7th
> 
> *Brahms, Johannes (1833)
> Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich (1840)
> 
> *


I had no idea that Brahms and Tchaikovsky were born on the same day! If only they had liked each other better, they could have had joint birthday parties!


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> I had no idea that Brahms and Tchaikovsky were born on the same day! If only they had liked each other better, they could have had joint birthday parties!


A big splash out.......:lol:


----------



## Pugg

May 8th

Gottschalk, Louis Moreau (1829)
Stamitz, Carl Philipp (1745)


----------



## Pugg

May 9th

Morel, Jorge (1931)


----------



## Pugg

May 10th



Leclair, Jean-Marie (1697)
Babbitt, Milton (1916)


----------



## Pugg

May 11th



Liadov, Anatol (1855)
Berlin, Irving (1888)


----------



## Pugg

May 12th

*Fauré,* Gabriel (1845)

*Massenet*, Jules (1842)


----------



## Pugg

May 13th

Sullivan, Arthur (1842)
Butterley, Nigel (1935)


----------



## Pugg

May14th


Manén, Joan (1883)
Luboff, Norman (1917)


----------



## Pugg

May 15th

Roseman, Ronald (1933)
*Monteverdi*, Claudio (1567)


----------



## Pugg

May 16th

Gulda, Friedrich (1930


----------



## Pugg

May 17th

*Satie*, Eric (1866)


----------



## Bettina

Pugg said:


> May 17th
> 
> *Satie*, Eric (1866)


I should make him a birthday cake in the shape of a pear...


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> I should make him a birthday cake in the shape of a pear...


Naughty...........:lol:


----------



## Pugg

May 18th
Goldmark, Karl (1830)
Willson, Meredith (1902)
Froberger, Johann Jakob( 1616)


----------



## Pugg

May 22th.

*Wagner, Richard (1813)*

Xenakis, Iannis (1922)


----------



## Pugg

May 23th
Rubbra, Edmund (1986)
Bach, Johann Bernhard (1676)
Françaix, Jean (1912)


----------



## Pugg

May 24th

Giovanni Battista Chinelli,


----------



## Pugg

May 25th

1726 Giuseppi Paolucci, 
1767 Ferdinand Franzl, 
1767 Friedrich Johann Eck,


----------



## Pugg

May 26th

Bolcom, William (1938)
Zwart, Willem Hendrik (1925)


----------



## Pugg

May 27th.


Raff, Joachim (1822)
Musgrave, Thea (1928)


----------



## Pugg

May 28th.


Ligeti, György (1923)
Jewell, Fred (1875)
Marzi, Bepi de (1935)


----------



## Pugg

Mat 29th

Orazio Mei,

Johann Gottfried Krebs,

Pietro Romani,

Emile Pessard.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Missed Geminiano Giacomelli yesterday.


----------



## Pugg

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Missed Geminiano Giacomelli yesterday.


It's in the diary. :tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Missed Geminiano Giacomelli yesterday.


Geminiano Giacomelli:


----------



## Pugg

Mat 30th 


Valentin Dretzel,

Joaquim Casimiro

Louis Varney, 1844

Karl Fritjof Valentin 1853

Riccardo Zandonai


----------



## Tchaikov6

Pugg said:


> Mat 30th
> 
> Valentin Dretzel,
> 
> Joaquim Casimiro
> 
> Louis Varney, 1844
> 
> Karl Fritjof Valentin 1853
> 
> Riccardo Zandonai


Never heard of any of these composers, I'll have to check them out...


----------



## Pugg

May 31th


Marais, Marin (1656)
Mayerl, Billy (1902)
Rebikov, Vladimir (1866)
Friedrich Erhard Niedt (1674)
Jeanne-Louise Farrenc (1804)
Italo Montemezzi (1875)
Louis Fourestier,


----------



## Pugg

June 1th 


Glinka, Mikhael (1804)
Muffat, Georg (1653)
Christian Gottlob Saupe 1761
Ferdinando Paer
Samuel L M Barlow 1892


----------



## Pugg

June 2th



Elgar, Edward (1857)
Métra, Olivier (1830)


----------



## Pugg

June 3th


Paladilhe, Emile (1844)
Lecocq, Charles (1832)


----------



## Pugg

June 4th


Bettinelli, Bruno (1913)

Marjan Kozina, (1907)

Cesar Bolanos ( 1931)


----------



## ccgreg

Not to get off the subject, but does any member know of any coffee houses in the 92117 area that play classical music and are frequented by classical music lovers?


----------



## ccgreg

Does anyone know of any coffee houses in San Diego County that play the classics, and are frequented by classical music lovers?


----------



## Pugg

June 5th
Cristoph Raupach ( 1686)

Theodor Zwetler (1759)

Tournier, Marcel (1879)

Alexey Fyodorovich L'vov, (1789)

Arthur Somervell (1863)

Adolf Wiklun (1879)

Ralph Benatzky (1884)

Peter Schat (1935)


----------



## Pugg

June th6

Doss, Thomas (1966)
Andriessen, Louis (1939)
Matarazzo, Maysa (1936)
Persichetti, Vincent (1915)
*Khachaturian, Aram* (1903)


----------



## Pugg

June 7th

Alexander Ritter ( 1833)
Wladyslaw Gorski (1846)
Landon Ronald( 1873)
Theodor Streicher ( 1874)
Hubert Du Plessis (1922)


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Happy 100th birthday to Dean Martin!


----------



## Pugg

June 8th


Tomaso Albinoni (1671)
Joseph Lincke(1783)
George Garrett (1834)
Reuland, Jacques (1918)
Schumann, Robert (1810)


----------



## Pugg

June 9th


Nielsen, Carl (1865)
Porter, Cole (1891)
Magnard, Albéric (1865)
Dahl, Ingolf (1912)
Nicolai, Otto (1849)


----------



## ronaldgeorge

*Cole Porter's* 126th. When you talk the perfect songwriter, Porter is close. His music and lyrics are beautifully crafted together yet they can be zany as well....You're the Tops, Love for Sale, etc.
D*ah*l composed the excellent Concert a Tre: a great chamber piece.
*Nielson*...one of my favourites of his generation.


----------



## Pugg

*June 10th*

Giovanni Battista Polledro (1781)

Heinrich von Herzogenberg( 1843)

Loewe, Frederick (1901)


----------



## ccgreg

*No one has replied to this post.*



ccgreg said:


> Does anyone know of any coffee houses in San Diego County that play the classics, and are frequented by classical music lovers?


I know this post is off the subject, but I can't start a new thread as I am a new user. I want to get together with other classical music lovers and discuss music.


----------



## Pugg

ccgreg said:


> I know this post is off the subject, but I can't start a new thread as I am a new user. I want to get together with other classical music lovers and discuss music.


I suggest you make ten post about music in general and a introduction to start with, perhaps that helps.


----------



## Baccouri

no birthday for today


----------



## Pugg

Baccouri said:


> no birthday for today


June 10th



> Giovanni Battista Polledro (1781)
> 
> Heinrich von Herzogenberg( 1843)
> 
> Loewe, Frederick (1901)


Already posted.


----------



## KenOC

Not to mention:

1913 – Tikhon Khrennikov, Russian pianist and composer (d. 2007)

Bane of Shostakovich and Prokofiev and to the end of his days an unreconstructed Stalinist. "Comrade Stalin knew more about music than any of us!"


----------



## Pugg

June 11

*Strauss*, Richard (1864)
Tansman, Alexandre (1896)


----------



## Pugg

June 12th

1842 Rikard Nordraak
1857 Achille Simonetti
1881 Juan de Hernandez
1892 John Donald Robb
1897 Alexandre Tansman
1909 Mansel Treharne Thoma,
1922 Leif Thybo
1941 Chick Corea


----------



## Pugg

June 13th

1701 Angelo Antonio Caroli
1757 Christian Ludwig Dieter
1761 Anton Wranitzky
1824 Julius Eichberg
1863 Josef Venantius von Woss
1869 Ede Poldini,


----------



## Pugg

June 14th


Seitz, Roland F. (1867)
Albinoni, Tomaso (1671)


----------



## Pugg

June 15th


Fissinger, Edwin (1920)
Danzi, Franz (1763)
Grieg, Edvard (1843)


----------



## Pugg

June 16th

1633 Nathaniel Schnittelbach
1637 Giovanni Paulo Colonna
1843 David Popper, composer
1843 Jan Malat, Czech composer


----------



## Pugg

June 17th


Stravinsky, Igor (1882)
Fain, Sammy (1902)
Zeller, Carl (1842)
Jones, Sidney (1861)


----------



## Pugg

June 18th

Rodgers, Richard (1902)
Pleyel, Ignaz (1757)
Gounod, Charles (1818)


----------



## Pugg

June 19th

Stamitz, Johann (1717)
Catalani, Alfredo (1854)
Lefebvre, Charles (1843)


----------



## Pugg

June 20th

*Offenbach, Jacques *(1819)


----------



## Pugg

June 21th


Bach, Johann Christoph Friedrich (1732)
Schifrin, Lalo (1932)


----------



## Pugg

June 22th

Basler, Paul (1963)
Méhul, Étienne Nicolas (1763)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I like how you put Offenbach in bold, but not Stravinsky.


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I like how you put Offenbach in bold, but not Stravinsky.


And I earned a new CD free of choice right now.
( a little bet I had _at home_ about you responding)

June 23th

Reinecke, Carl (1824)


----------



## Pugg

June 24th



1746 Jean Baptiste Rochefort
1747 Johann Melchior Dreyer
1762 Johann Paul Wessely
1840 Louis Brassin
1901 Harry Partch
1908 Hudo Distler
1920 Bernhard Krol


----------



## Pugg

June 25th

1735 Benvenuto Robbio San Rafaele
1860 _Gustave Charpentier_
1862 Vasily Georgiyevich Wrangell
1878 Jean Gallon, French composer
1921 Peter Charles Arthur Wishart


----------



## Pugg

June 26th


1747 Leopold Kozeluh
1582 Johannes Schultz
1823 Frederick Bowen Jewson
1824 Moritz Furstenau
1875 Camille Zeckwer
1901 William Busch


----------



## Pugg

June 27th


1745 Jan Nepomuk Vent
1789 Philipp Friedrich Silcher
1819 Carl Albert Loeschhorn
1821 August Conradi
1833 Vladislav Ivanovich Zaremba

1909 Gianandrea Gavazzeni
1910 Karel Reiner
1953 Daniel Asia


----------



## Pugg

JUne 28th

1734 Jean-Jacques Beauvarget-Charpentier
1806 Napoleon Coste
1852 Hans Huber
1853 Edwin Arthur Jones
1879 Sigurd von Koch
1885 Giuseppe Mule
1904 Wlodzimierz Pozniak.


----------



## Pugg

June 29th

Anderson, Leroy (1908)
Loesser, Frank (1910)


----------



## Pugg

June 30th


1722 Jiri Antonin Benda
1723 Christian Ernst Graf
1743 Niels Schiorring
1858 Robert Browne Hall
1908 Lucino Tinio Sacramento
1914 Natko Devcic
1925 Will Gay Bottje


----------



## Pugg

July 1th

1688 Johann Ludwig Steiner,
Henze, Hans Werner (1926)


----------



## Pugg

July 2th


Christoph Willibald Gluck 1714


----------



## Pugg

July 3th

Gouvy, Louis Théodore (1819)
_Janacek, Leos_ (1854)


----------



## Pugg

July 4th



Daquin, Louis-Claude (1694)
Foster, Stephen Collins


----------



## Pugg

July 5th


1654 Antonio Maria Pacchioni1764 Janos Lavotta
1775 William Crotch
1847 Agnes Marie Jacobina Zimmermann
1852 Stefano Gobatti
1899 Domingo Santa Cruz Wilson
1903 Irwin Fischer


----------



## Pugg

July 6th


Eisler, Hanns (1898)
Nepomuceno, Alberto (1864)
Loeillet, Jean Baptiste (de Gant) (1688)


----------



## Pugg

July 7th

Menotti, Gian Carlo (1911)
_Mahler, Gustav (1860)_
Zawinul, Joe (1932)


----------



## Pugg

July 8th


Grainger, Percy (1882)


----------



## Portamento

Pugg said:


> _Mahler, Gustav (1860)_


Never heard of him before .


----------



## Pugg

i like music said:


> Never heard of him before .


Poor you, search the forum, you will find lots of topics.


----------



## Portamento

Pugg said:


> Poor you, search the forum, you will find lots of topics.


It was just a joke... I would not be on this website if I hadn't heard of Mahler !


----------



## Pugg

July 9th

Gauntlett, Henry John (1805)
Respighi, Ottorino (1879)
Hairston, Jester (1901)


----------



## Pugg

July 10th


Orff, Carl (1895)
Wieniawski, Henryk (1835)
Neukomm, Sigismund von


----------



## Pugg

July 11th


Gomes, Antônio Carlos
( 1863)


----------



## Portamento

Pugg said:


> July 10th
> 
> Orff, Carl (1895)
> Wieniawski, Henryk (1835)
> Neukomm, Sigismund von


Orff may be a one-hit wonder, but that was a great one hit!


----------



## Pugg

July 12th


Encina, Juan del (1468)
Woolfenden, Guy (1937)
Orbán, György (1947)


----------



## Pugg

July 13th

Constantinescu, Paul (1909)
Gold, Ernest (1921)


----------



## Pugg

July 14th

1839 Edward Sydney Smith

1854 Alexander Alexandrovich Kopilov
1855 Richard Samuel Hughes

1906 Arthur James Bramwell Hutchings


----------



## Pugg

July 15th

1802 John Barnett, composer
1818 Heinrich Esser, composer
1870 Ernest Walker
1898 Noel Gay, [Richard Moxon Armitage]
1910 Ronald Binge


----------



## Pugg

July 16th


Ysaye, Eugène (1858)


----------



## Pugg

July 17th


Schickele, Peter
( 1935)


----------



## Pugg

July 18th


Schafer, R. Murray (1933)
Fučík, Julius (1872)


----------



## Pugg

July 19th

1811 Vincenz Lachner
1898 Juan Bautista Plaza-Alfonzo
1905 Louis Philip Kentner
1914 Josef Palenicek


----------



## Pugg

July 20th


1761 Joseph Lefebvre
1762 Jakob Haibel1819 Paul Henrion
1872 Deodat de Severac
1873 Witold Maliszewski


----------



## Pugg

July 21th


Lejsek, Vlastimil (1927)


----------



## Pugg

July 22th


Zimmerman, Charles A. (1862)


----------



## Pugg

July 23th

Gregson, Edward (1945)
Berwald, Franz (1796)
Venturini, Flávio (1949)


----------



## Tchaikov6

Pugg said:


> July 23th
> 
> Gregson, Edward (1945)
> Berwald, Franz (1796)
> Venturini, Flávio (1949)


Wasn't Francesco Cilea also born today? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikov6 said:


> Wasn't Francesco Cilea also born today? Or am I mistaken?


No you are right, thank you for the good info.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

July 24th


Newton, John (1725)
Adam, Adolphe (1803)
Bloch, Ernest (1880)


----------



## Pugg

July 25th

Casella, Alfredo (1883)


----------



## Pugg

July 26th


Field, John (1782)
Mozart, Franz Xaver Wolfgang (1791)


----------



## Pugg

July 27th


Giuliani, Mauro (1781)
Onslow, George (1784)
Granados, Enrique (1867)
Dohnányi, Ernst von (1877)


----------



## Pugg

July 28th

1808 Charles Lucas

1813 Alberto Mazzucato

1835 Jose Garcia Robles

1893 Rued Immanuel Langgaard

1901 Sandor Vandor


----------



## KevinFromFrance

Happy birthday Charles !


----------



## Pugg

KevinFromFrance said:


> Happy birthday Charles !


Impressing entrance, welcome to Talk Classical .


----------



## KevinFromFrance

Pugg said:


> Impressing entrance, welcome to Talk Classical .


Well thank you for your greetings.


----------



## Pugg

July 29th


Romberg, Sigmund (1887)


----------



## Pugg

July 30th

1793 Josepf Francois Snel
1817 Charles Radoux-Rogier
1824 Eugenio Terziani
1875 James William Tate
1899 John Woods Duke
1922 Zbigniew Wiszniewski


----------



## Pugg

July 31th

Christiansen, Paul J. (1914)
Marcello, Benedetto (1686)
Cervantes, Ignacio (1847)


----------



## Pugg

August 1th



1685 Pietro Giuseppe Sandoni
1755 Giuseppe Antonio Capuzzi
1766 Ignaz Anton Franz Xavier Ladurner, pianist/composer
1840 Aldine Sillman Kieffer
1858 Hans Rott
1871 Oskar Fried
1888 Vito Frazzi


----------



## Pugg

August 2th

1858 Catherina van Rennes
1881 Stanislaw Kazuro
1888 Oscar Rasbach
1890 Pauline Hall
1900 Marinus Adam, Dutch conductor/composer
1905 Karl Amadeus Hartmann
1914 Felix Leclerc


----------



## Pugg

August 3th

1748 Carl Ludwig Junker
1820 Luther Orlando Emerson
1854 Fernand de La Tombelle
1878 Constantino Gaito
1885 Naphtali Siegfried Salomon
1921 Richard Adler
1917 Antonio Lauro.


----------



## Pugg

August 4th

1731 Giuseppe Colla
1748 Maximilian Stadler
1776 Wenzel Sedlak
1843 Flor van Duyse
1846 Silas Gamaliel Pratt
1892 Johanna Bordewijk-Roepman
1923 Arthur Butterworth


----------



## Pugg

August 5th




Thomas, Ambroise (1811)
Esplá, Óscar (1886)
Johann Georg Herzog (1822)
Giovanni Rossi( 1828)


----------



## Pugg

August 6th

1748 Bernhard Haltenberger
1858 Albert Fuchs
1873 Mary Carr Moore
1875 Marcel Labey
1886 Edward Ballantine
1908 George Singer


----------



## Pugg

August 7th.
1818 Henry Charles Litolff

1823 Faustina Hasse Hodges
1887 Luckey Roberts
1903 Saburo Moroi


----------



## Pugg

August 8th

1755 Luigi Marchesi
1857 Cecile Chaminade
1886 Daniel Ruyneman
1886 Pietro Alessandro Yon.
1905 Andre Jolivet
1924 Thomas Beversdorf


----------



## Pugg

August 8th

Hahn, Reynaldo (1875)
Miguez, Leopoldo (1850)
Ketèlbey, Albert (1875)


----------



## Pugg

August 10Th

Kancheli, Giya (1935)
Glazunov, Alexander (1865)
Smith, Robert W. (1958)
Arnold, Samuel (1740)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

You beat me to it!


----------



## Pugg

August 11th 
1748 Joseph Schuster

1863 Arpad Szendy

1894 Wilhelm Grosz

1861 Anton Arensky


----------



## Pugg

August 12 th


Biber, Heinrich I.F. von (1644)
Blancafort, Manuel (1897)
Legrenzi, Giovanni (1626)


----------



## Pugg

August 13th

1747 Adrien-Joseph van Helmont
1817 Karoly Thern
1826 William Thomas Best
1831 Salomon Jaoassohn
1878 Leonid Vladimirovich Nikolayev
1879 John Ireland

1894 Leonid Alexeyevich Polovinkin

1913 Francisco Escudero


----------



## Pugg

August 14th


1675 Johann Georg Christian Storl
1810 Samuel Sebastian Wesley
1857 Max Wagenknecht
1868 Leone Sinigaglia
1891 Marinus de Jong
1892 Kaikhosru Shapurji Sorabji
1900 Shalva Mikhailovich Taktakishvili
1911 Jan Koetsier


----------



## Pugg

August 15th

1727 Johann Georg Holzbogen
1741 Thomas Norris
1839 Hugh Archibald Clarke

1872 Rubin Goldmark
1885 Andrey Filippovich Pashchenko
1890 Jacques Ibert
1893 Alexander Vasil'yevich Gauk


----------



## Pugg

August 15th

1727 Johann Georg Holzbogen
1741 Thomas Norris
1839 Hugh Archibald Clarke

1872 Rubin Goldmark
1885 Andrey Filippovich Pashchenko
1890 Jacques Ibert
1893 Alexander Vasil'yevich Gauk


----------



## Pugg

August 16th

1769 Jean Aime Vernier
1795 Heinrich August Marschner
1868 Charles Sanford Skilton
1871 Zakhary Petrovich Paliashvili
1895 Jacinto Guerrero


----------



## Pugg

August 17th

Ascher, Leo (1880)
Mertz, Johann Kaspar (1806)


----------



## Pugg

August 18th


1849 Benjamin Louis Paul Godard
1856 Charles Hutchison Gabriel
1856 Jan Karol Gali
1893 Ernest MacMillan

1907 Howard Swanson


----------



## Pugg

August 19th


Porpora, Nicola (1686)
Enescu, George (1881)
Świder, Józef (1930)


----------



## Pugg

August 20th


Zwart, Jan (1877)
Peri, Jacopo (1561)
Strauss, Jozef (1827)


----------



## Pugg

August 21th

1751 Johann Georg Witthauer
1806 Johannes Frederick Frohlich
1809 Francesco Schira
1825 Kate Fanny Loder 
1829 Otto Goldschmidt
1893 Juliette Marie Olga Lili Boulanger
1902 Renato Fasano


----------



## Pugg

August 22th

Debussy, Claude (1862)
Stockhausen, Karlheinz (1928)


----------



## lextune

Claude Debussy

Born 155 years ago today, August 22nd, 1862.

Gone 99 years now. (D. March 25, 1918). Not that long ago...


----------



## Pugg

August 23th


Moszkowski, Moritz (1854)
Krenek, Ernst (1900)


----------



## Pugg

1820 Jacopo Tomadini
1821 Emmanuele Muzio
1837Théodore Dubois
1839 Eduard Napravnik
1890 Franz Philipp


----------



## Pugg

August 25th

1758 Franz Teyber
1846 Louise J Gautier
1891 Luis Iruarrizaga Aguirre
1891 Samuel Gardnertor
1918 *Leonard Bernstein*, Lawrence MA, conductor/composer


----------



## Pugg

August 26th

1823 Wilhelm Troszel

1828 Erik Anthon Valdemar Siboni,

1843 George August Lumbye

1887 Luis Abraham Delgadillo


----------



## Pugg

August 27th

1562 Hans Leo Hassler
1650 Johann Samuel Welter
1739 Michel Delalande
1878 Joseph John Richards
1882 Jaroslav Kricka
1886 Rebecca Clarke, English classical composer and violist,


----------



## Pugg

August 28th

1826 Walter Cecil Macfarren
1827 Teresa Milanollo
1829 Albert Dietrich,
1831 Fredrick Vilhelm Ludvig Norman

1867 _Umberto Giordano_

1887 Daniel Zamudio
1903 Rudolph Wagner-Regeny


----------



## Pugg

August 29th

1686 Wilhelm Hieronymus Pachelbel

1881 Edvin Kallstenius


----------



## Pugg

August 30th

1809 Adolf Friedrich Hesse
1842 Victor Alphonse Duvernoy
1866 Georges Minne,


----------



## Pugg

August 31th

1821 Vaclav Hugo Zavrtal
1834 _Amilcare Ponchielli_
1855 Stefan Surzynski
1856 Nikoghayos Fadeyi Tigranyan
1864 Max Wilhelm Zach
1895 Joseph Moiseyevich Schillinger


----------



## Pugg

September 1th


Humperdinck, Engelbert (1854)
Pachelbel, Johann (1653)
Biebl, Franz (1906)
Frank, Gabriela Lena (1972)


----------



## Pugg

September 2th

1661 Georg Bohm

1716 Johann Trier, German composer

1892 Felix Wolfes


----------



## Pugg

September 3th

1778 Jean Nicolas Auguste Kreutzer
1789 Ludvig Anton Edmund Passy
1803 Alexander L'vovich Gurilyov
1840 Jacob Fabricius
1864 Hale Ascher VanderCook
1897 Francisco Paolo Mignone


----------



## Pugg

September 4th

Bruckner, Anton (1824)
Ortolani, Riz (1931)
Milhaud, Darius (1892)


----------



## Pugg

September 5th

Meyerbeer, Giacomo (1791)
Bach, Johan Christian (1735)
Cage, John (1912)


----------



## Pugg

September 6th

1627 Pierre Verdier, French composer working in Sweden (d. 1706)
1633 Sebastian Knupfer
1644 Juan Bautista Jose Cabanilles
1648 Johann Schelle
1702 Heinrich Nikolaus Gerber
1781 Anton Diabelli
1819 Carl Ferdinand Pohl
1855 Ferdinand B Hummel
1869 Walford Davies
1884 Emerson Whithorne
1896 Frutuoso de Lima Viana
1896 Vladimir Nikitich Kashperov


----------



## Pugg

September 7th

1703 Jean Monnet
1731 Damasus Brosmann
1731 Elisabetta de Gambarini
1880 Attilio Brugnoli
1880 Kurt von Wolfurt


----------



## Pugg

September 8th

Dvořák, Antonín (1841)
Grigny, Nicolas De (1672)


----------



## Pugg

September 9th

1664 Johann Christoph Pez
1687 Jean-Baptiste Maurice Quinault
1850 Leopoldo Miguez
1872 Josef Stransky
1873 Edward Burlingame Hill
1899 Louis Cheslock


----------



## Pugg

September 10th

_1659 Henry Purcell _
1714 Niccolo Jommelli
1779 Louis Alexandre Piccinni
1823 Adolf von Doss
1875 Paul Scheinpflug,


----------



## Pugg

September 11th

Somers, Harry (1925)
Kuhlau, Friedrich (1786)
Pärt, Arvo (1935)


----------



## Pugg

September 12th

1761 Georg Friedrich Theodor Wolf
1768 Bemnjamin Carr
1856 Johann Heinrich Beck
1876 Flor Alpaerts

_1887 George Georgescu_

1890 Guido Guerrini
1891 Adolph Weiss


----------



## Pugg

September 13th

Schönberg, Arnold (1874)
Duble, Charles Edward (1884)
Haydn, Johann Michael (1737)
Schumann, Clara (1819)


----------



## Pugg

September 14th


Cherubini, Luigi (1760)


----------



## Pugg

September 15th

1744 Georg Ritschel
1764 Paolo Francesco Parenti
1816 Edward Wolff
1837 Tadeusz Szeligowski
1896 Leo van Gheluwe


----------



## Pugg

September 16th

1800 Jozef Nowakowski
1847 Albert Ross Parsons
1891 Czeslaw Josef Marek
1895 Karol Rathaus
1903 Richard Hall


----------



## Pugg

September 17th 



1711 Ignaz Jakob Holzbauer,
1767 Henri-Montan Berton
1795 Giuseppi Saverio Rafaele Mercadante
1821 Charles Victor Arthur Saint-Leon
1849 Vaclav Juda Novotny
1878 Vincenzo Tommasin
1892 Hendrik F Andriessen


----------



## Pugg

September 18th

1765 Oliver Holden
1772 Martin-Pierre Dalvimare
1860 Alberto Franchetti
1890 Vladimir Ambros
1893 Arthur Benjamin


----------



## Pugg

September 19th


1824 Carl Ignaz Franz Umlauf
1837 Adolf Gustaw Sonnenfeld
1882 Paul-Marie Masson
1906 Dalibor Cyril Vackar
1906 Massimo Freccia


----------



## Pugg

September 20th

1767 Jose Mauricio Nunes Garcia
1795 Charles Heinrich Christoph Zeuner
1832 Johann Joseph Abert
1846 Agnes Tyrrell
1866 Gustave Doret
1877 Armand Louis Joseph Marsick
1880 Ildebrando Pizzetti
1897 Efim Golishev


----------



## Pugg

September 21th

1760 Gaetano Valeri
1817 Charles Balmer
1832 Friedrich Wilhelm Langhans
1833 Josef Richard Rozkosny
1843 David Emlyn Evans
1869 Henryk Melcer-Szczawinski
1874 _Gustav Theodore Holst_
1882 Alf Thorbald Hurum1887 Lodewijk de Vocht
1893 Moses Pergament, composer


----------



## Pugg

September 22th



Reis, Dilermando (1916)
Pryor, Arthur (1870)
Smith, William O. (1926)


----------



## Pugg

September 23th

1642 Giovanni Maria Bononcini
1703 Jean-Marie Leclair
1817 Leon Charles Francois Kreutzer
1842 Karl Munzinger
1849 Mikhail Mikhaylovich Ivanov
1866 Edouard Combe


----------



## Pugg

September 24th

1667 Jean-Louis Lully
1748 Philipp Meissner
1773 Johann Philipp Christian Schulz
1806 George Alexander Osborne

1899 Eduardo Hernandez Moncada


----------



## Pugg

September 25th


Gerhard, Roberto (1896)
Takács, Jenő (1902)
Rameau, Jean-Philippe (1683)
Shostakovich, Dimitri (1906)
Guridi, Jesús (1886)
Boëllmann, Léon (1862)


----------



## Pugg

September 26th

Dawson, William Levi (1899)
Gershwin, George (1898)


----------



## Pugg

September 27th

1637 Hieronymus Gradenthaler
1786 Jose Mariano Elizaga
1881 Ernest Samuel Williams


----------



## Pugg

September 28th

1681 Johann Mattheson
1748 Johann Michael Demmler
1844 Michael Hertz
1881 Henry Geehl,


----------



## Pugg

September 29th

1654 Vincenz Lubeck
1674 Jacques Hotteterre
1727 Henry Harington

1746 Ernst Ludwig Gerber
1753 Johann Gottfried Schict
1854 Martin Pluddemann
1858 Leopoldo Mugnone


----------



## Pugg

September 30th

1685 Gunther Jacob Wenceslaus
1743 Jeronymo Francisco de Lima
1752 Justin Heinrich Knecht
1840 Johan Severin Svendsen
1871 Ruben Mattias Liljefors
1898 Johannes Rontgen


----------



## Pugg

October 1th



Stradella, Alessandro (1644)
Bardos, Lajos (1899)
Dukas, Paul (1865)


----------



## Pugg

October 2th

1809 Anton Emil Titl
1817 Gunnar Wennerberg
1875 Henry Fevrier
1880 George Alexander Russell
1914 Albe Vidakovic
1914 Bengt Viktor Johansson


----------



## Pugg

October 3th

1733 Francois Krafft
1792 Cipriani Potter
1807 Heinrich Panofka
1828 Woldemar Bargiel
1834 Vilem Blodek, composer
1872 Edward Faber Schneider
1881 Ludomir Michal Rogowski


----------



## Pugg

October 4th

1744 Domenico Corri
1749 Jean-Louis Duport
1762 Tommaso Sogner
1772 Francois-Louis Perne
1857 Henry Schoenfeld
1859 Henryk Pachulski
1857 Henry Schoenfeld


----------



## Pugg

October 5th


1722 Gregorio Sciroli
1743 Giuseppi Gazzaniga
1758 Thomas Greatorex
1817 Eduard Franck
1822 Hans Hampel, Czech composer, born in Prague (d. 1884)
1823 Feliks Jaronski
1875 Cyril Rootham
1879 Halfdan Cleve


----------



## Pugg

October 6th



1777 William Russell
1806 Andreas Randel,
1816 William Batchelder
1818 Joseph Rummel
1873 Oscar George Theodore Sonneck
1882 Karol Maciej Szymanowski
1896 Otto Siegl, Austrian composer
1902 Mihovil Logar, composer


----------



## Pugg

October 7th

1758 Paul Anton Wineberger
1774 Ferdinando Orlandi
1801 Adolf Muller
1802 Bernhard Molique, German violinist and composer
1879 Joseph Bovet
1880 Jaime Pahissa
1901 Ralph Rainger, composer


----------



## Pugg

October 8th

1585 Heinrich Schutz
1747 Johann Wilhelm Stadler
1790 Waldemar Thrane
1813 Carl Ludwig Amand Mangold
1820 Stanislaw Katski
1860 Felix Woyrsch
1870 Louis Vierne


----------



## Pugg

October 9th

1835 _Camille Saint-Saëns_
1869 Harry Lawrence Freeman
1890 Alfred Julius Swan
1890 Janis Medins


----------



## Pugg

October 10th

1713 Johann Ludwig Krebs, composer
1804 Albin Masek, Czech composer

*1813 Giuseppe Verdi 10 oct 1813 (Roncole) - 27 jan 1901 (Milan)
*

1847 Gheorghe Dima, composer
1854 Jeronimo Gimenez y Bellido, composer
1868 Guillermo M Tomas, composer
1870 Louise Mack, Australian writer (d. 1935)
1876 Walter Niemann, composer


----------



## Pugg

October 10th


1788 Simon Sechter
1821 Angelo Maurizio Gaspare Mariani
1841 Freidrich Hegar
1863 Xavier Henry Napoleon Leroux
1877 John Parsons Beach
1882 Robert Nathaniel Dett
1883 Archibald T Davison
1884 Robert Muller-Hartmann
1894 Albert Stoessel
1908 Armen Carapetyan
1910 Eugene John Weigel


----------



## Pugg

October 12th

1845 Amintore Galli

1872 Ralph Vaughan Williams


----------



## Pugg

October 13th

1652 Johann Heinrich Kittel
1783 Frantiszek Soltyk
1792 Moritz Hauptmann
1794 Anselm Huttenbrenner
1822 Karl Reinthaler
1823 Immanuel Faisst
1824 Henry Stephen Cutler
1891 Ludwig Weber


----------



## Pugg

October 14th

1753 Franz Anton Dimmler
1764 Charles-Henri Plantade
1853 Ciprian Porumbescu
1855 George Edwardes, British composer (Gaiety Girl)
1859 Camille Chevillard
1861 Bjarni Thorsteinsson
_1871 Alexander von Zemlinsky_
1873 Jose Serrano Simeon
1904 Karel Srom

1909 Kalervo Tuukkanen


----------



## Pugg

October 15th

1761 Peter Gronland
1762 Samuel Adams Holyoke
1775 Bernhard Henrik Crusell
1784 Thomas Hastings
1852 Wilhelm Posse
1858 Frank Valentine Van der Stucken
1905 Alexey Kozlovsky
1905 Dag Ivar Wiren.


----------



## Pugg

October 16th

1811 Gaetano Capocci
1821 Albert Franz Doppler
1826 Piotr Studzinski
1837 John Francis Barnett
1849 Arnold Krug
1849 Charles Harford Lloyd
1897 Harrison Kerr
1910 William Leonard Reed


----------



## Pugg

October 17th

1729 Pierre-Alexandre Monsigny
1730 Ernestus Weinrauch
1844 Miguel Nieto
1878 Henri Mulet
1892 Otakar Jeremias
1893 Jean Binet, Swiss composer


----------



## Pugg

October 18th

1789 Giovanni Tadolini
1794 Ferdinand Lukas Schubert
1833 Johannes Habert
1844 Emille-Louis-Victor Mathieu
1850 Francis Thome
1891 Vaclav Kalik
1903 Emile Enthoven
1910 Vojislav Vuckovic


----------



## Pugg

October19th 


1684 Johann Christoph Fravenholtz
1690 Giuseppi Maria Carretti
1684 Johann Christoph Fravenholtz
1690 Giuseppi Maria Carretti
1871 Alexander Zemlinsky
1892 Ilmari Hannikainen
1903 Vittorio Giannini.


----------



## Pugg

October 20th

1788 Philip Knapton
1792 Anton Bernhard Furstenau
1819 Karol Mikuli
1874 Charles Ives
1877 Josephine McGil
1900 Rodolfo Halffter
1901 Hans-Otto Borgmann


----------



## Pugg

October 21th

1767 Francesco Ruggi
1775 Guiseppi Baini
1823 Pasqual Juan Emilio Arrieta y Corera
1879 Marie Joseph Canteloube de Malaret
1885 Egon Joseph Wellesz, Austrian composer/musicologist
1908 Howard Ferguson


----------



## Pugg

October 22th


22
Britten, Benjamin (1913)
Bach, Wilhelm Friedemann (1710))
Sagreras, Julio Salvador (1879)
Kapustin, Nikolai (1937)
Kreutzer, Conradin (1780)


----------



## Pugg

October 23th




Falla, Manuel de (1876)
Gustav Albert Lortzing ( 1801)
Penderecki, Krzysztof (1933)


----------



## Pugg

October 24th

1842 Josef Nesvera
1863 Manuel Manrique de Lara y Berry
1867 Franco Leoni
1877 Pavel Grigor'yevich
1890 Kathleen Lockhart Manning
1905 Elizabeth Poston


----------



## Pugg

October 25th

1772 Corneille Vander Planken
1815 Ernesto Camillo Sivori
1815 Philipp Fahrbach
1825 JohannStrauss
1826 George Bizet.
1864 Alexander Gretchaninov
1866 Georg Alfred Schumann
1879 Jean Rogister
1882 Heinrich Max Ludwig
1913 Horace Grant Fletcher


----------



## Minor Sixthist

The time has come.

Wishing the HAPPIEST of 179th birthdays to a French composer very near and dear to me, Georges Bizet.

I hope you are resting in peace, far from the pesky Bourgeoisie who couldn't comprehend the scale of your work.

Je t'adore!

-MS


----------



## Pugg

October 26th

1685 Domenico Scarlatti
1740 Ernest Louis Muller
1813 Henry Smart
1818 Stefano Golinelli
1830 Polibo Fumagalli
1864 Joseph Moorat
1886 Gustav Hermann Unger
1907 Giovanni Salviucci


----------



## Pugg

October 27th

1739 Franz Ignaz Kaa

1782 Niccolo Paganini


----------



## Pugg

October 28th

1733 Ignaz Franz von Beecke
1798 Henri-Jerome Bertini
1801 Karl Georg Lickl
1805 John Thomson
1856 Franz Xavier Arens
1879 Conrado del Campo y Zabaleta
1884 Miloje Milojevic
1890 Andres Isasi

1909 Adolfs Skulte


----------



## Pugg

October 29th

1815 Daniel Emmett
1898 Emmanuel Bondeville
1901 Daniele Amfiteatrov
1903 Vivian Ellis, composer


----------



## Pugg

October 30th


1735 Edward Miller
1787 Karl Guhr
1790 Karol Joseph Lipinski
1821 Cenobio Paniagua y Vasques
1845 Gustav Weber
1896 Anatoly Grigor'yevich Novikov
1900 Augustin Lara

1902 Armin Kaufmann
1903 Konrad Friedrich Noetel
1904 Alfred Gradstein


----------



## Pugg

October 31th

1757 Ignaz Spangler
1791 Ferdinand Huber
1920 Joseph Gelineau


----------



## Pugg

November 1th

1731 Theodore-Jean Tarade
1748 Christoph Rheineck
1761 Antonin Josef Alois Volanek
1805 Alessandro Nini
1832 Johann Gottfred Matthison-Hansen
1859 William Henry Grattan Flood
1862 Johan Wagenaar, Dutch composer/conductor/organist (Cyrano)
1863 Alfred Reisenauer
1871 Alexander Afanasii Spendiaryan
1887 Max Trapp


----------



## Pugg

November 2th

1739 Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf
1785 Johann Leopold Fuchs
1842 Otto Reubke, German
1843 Caryl Florio, composer
1892 Paul Abraham


----------



## Pugg

November 3 th

1753 Friedrich Christoph Gebtewitz
1780 Victor-Charles-Paul Dourlen
1781 Johann Ernst Friedrich Wollank

_1801 Vincenzo Bellini_

1815 Adrien Louis Victor Boieldieu
1863 Eugene Samuel-Holeman
1867 Siegfried Garibaldi Kallenberg
1880 Raffaele Casimiro Casimiri
1897 Karel Salmon


----------



## Pugg

November 4th

1708 Robert Praelisauer
1800 Eduard Brendler
1823 Karel Komzák
1846 Gaston Henri Charles Antoine Serpette
1859 Stanislaw Niewiadomski,
1872 Herman Finck
1881 Gena Branscombe
1887 Knut Algot Hakanson
1889 Alton Augustus Adams
1891 Miroslav Krejci


----------



## Pugg

November 5th

1494 Hans Sachs
1654 Christian Liebe
1666 Attilio Ariosti,
1866 Daniel Protheroe


----------



## Pugg

November 6th

1757 Louis-Abet Deffroy de Reigny
1779 Michal Bogdanowicz
1854 John Philp Sousa.
1855 Iosif Kotek
1860 Ignacy Jan Paderewski
1878 Ernest Irving
1884 Ludomir Rozycki


----------



## Pugg

November 7th

1706 Carlo Cecere
1790 Luigi Legnani.
1822 Edouard Gregoir, Belgian composer
1828 Ludwig Deppe
1839 Henry Holmes
1852 Bohdan Borkowski
1866 Paul Lincke
1877 Henry Balfour Gardiner


----------



## Pugg

1590 Francesco Gonzaga
1592 Domenico Mazzocchi
1770 Friedrich Witt
1849 Edward Julius Biedermann
1850 Karel Komzák II, Viennese composer, born in Prague (d. 1905)
1866 Scott Joplin
1867 Ilmari Henrik Reinhold Krohn
1882 Lazare Saminsky, 
_1883 Arnold Bax,_ 
1887 Yury Alexandrovich Shaporin, 
1888 David Monrad Johansen, 
1912 Jean-Louis Martinet


----------



## Pugg

November 9th

1760 Henri-Philippe Gerard
1821 Jean-Baptiste Theodore Weckerling
1835 Davorin Jenko,
1835 Jean-Theodore
1837 Alfred Holmes,
1854 Joseph Miroslav Weber,
1868 Andrea d' Angeli,
1880 Rudolph Kare.

1917 Julien-François Zbinden


----------



## Pugg

November 10th

1636 Francesco Passarini,
1668 Francois Couperin,
1694 Jean-Laurent Krafft
1772 Jan Nepomuk Kanka,
1786 Carl Eberwein,
1833 Dobri Voynikov,
1846 Paul Kuczynski,
1864 Alexandre Levy,
1873 Henri Rabnaud,
1913 Morton Gould
1928 Ennio Morricone.


----------



## arnerich

It's Kaňka's birthday tomorrow? Right on!


----------



## Pugg

arnerich said:


> It's Kaňka's birthday tomorrow? Right on!


I am from Europe, so in my time line it is tomorrow, like now November 10th.


----------



## arnerich

Pugg said:


> I am from Europe, so in my time line it is tomorrow, like now November 10th.


November 10th starts in 2.5 hours for me!


----------



## Pugg

November 11th


1690 Gerhard Hoffmann,
1722 Johann Philipp Sack,
1731 Carl Joseph Toeschi,
1788 Michal Wielhorski,
1832 Paolo Giorza,
1894 Aaron Avshalomov,
1895 Jacov Gotovac,


----------



## arnerich

Let's all celebrate Carl Joseph Toeschi's birthday by listening to one of his violin concertos. :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

November 12th

1817 Carlo Pedrotti,
1817 Martin Gustav Nottebohm,
1827 Gustav Merkel, German organist and composer (d. 1885)
_1833 Aleksandr Porfirievich Borodin_
1844 Octave Fouque,
1858 Alexis Contant
1905 Evgeny Grigor'yevich Bruslovsky, composer
1905 Solon Michaelides, composer


----------



## arnerich

The music of Borodin really resonates with me, especially his two string quartets. I had a CD of the quartets on repeat in my car for months, never got tired of it. Happy birthday to this wonderful composer!


----------



## Pugg

November 13th

1789 Martin de Ron,
1811 Yuri Karlovich Arnold
1856 Sigwart Aspestrand,
1868 Pierre Maurice,
1875 Rogelio del Villar
1879 Maurice Delage,


----------



## arnerich

Happy birthday Martin de Ron! Cheers to a composer I've never heard of :cheers: Here's his string quartet in f minor.


----------



## Pugg

November 14th



1719 Johann Georg Leopold Mozart
1774 Gaspare Luigi Pacifico Spontini,
1778 Johann Nepomuk Hummel,
1800 Heinrich Ludwig Egmont Dorn
1805 Fanny Mendelssohn-Hensel
1825 August Reissmann
1829 Giulio Roberti,
1879 Geoffrey Turton Shaw

1900 Aaron Copland


----------



## arnerich

Wow, a few recognizable names were born today... But I think I'll give Fanny Mendelssohn the post of honor!


----------



## Pugg

November 15th



1640 Nicolaus Adam Strungk,
1696 Gerhardus Havingha,
1705 Louis-Gabriel Guillemain,
1774 William Horsley,
1775 Georges-Julien Sieber,
1800 George Rodwell,
1878 Bela Reinitz,
1902 Frederico Freitas.


----------



## arnerich

Post of honor goes to Louis-Gabriel Guillemain. I found this blurb on Wikipedia.

"Guillemain's private life was troubled. He was apparently a heavy drinker, especially in his later years, and he was also continually in debt because of his affinity for making expensive purchases. He died in Chaville, then a small settlement near Paris, in 1770; some contemporary accounts describe his death as a bloody suicide, with the composer stabbing himself with a knife fourteen times. However, the drinking habit and the fact that Guillemain was buried, may indicate that he died a natural death."


----------



## Donna Elvira

Well, I was too busy to listen to music yesterday and like the idea of listening to composer's music on their birthday, at least then.
Yesterday, Nov. 15th was Aaron Copland's Birthday.
Listening today to probably his best known and loved work Appalachian Spring conducting by one of his foremost advocates, Bernstein with the NYPO on Sony.


----------



## Pugg

November 16th

1615 Guillaume Dumanoir,
1715 Girolamo Abos
1720 Carlo Antonio Campioni,
1766 Rodolphe Kreitzer, French composer/virtuoso violinist
1780 Robert Archibald Smith,
1810 Friedrich Wilhelm Kucken,
1840 Frederick Scotson Clark
1860 Edmund Schuecker,
1861 Václav Suk, Czech-born Russian composer and violinist, born in Kladno, Bohemia
1889 Luis Cluzeau-Mortet,
1890 Aloys-Henri-Gerard Fornerod, 
1895 Paul Hindemith,.


----------



## arnerich

Couldn't find any information about Aloys-Henri-Gerard Fornerod... but he's got a lovely prelude for guitar music.


----------



## Donna Elvira

On schedule to listen to today on Hindemith's Birthday:

Hindemith	Symphonic Metamorphosis on a Theme by Weber Bernstein	IsPO
Hindemith	Symphony, "Mathis der Maler" Bernstein	IsPO
Hindemith	Sonata for Solo Cello,Op.25/3 Haimovitz


----------



## Pugg

November 17th 



1771 Jonathan Huntington,
1787 Michele Carafa,
1808 Alberich Zwyssig,
1837 Willem Coenen
1859 Gerhard Rusenkrone Schjelderup
1891 Guido Pannain
1901 Max Zehnder,
1901 Raymond Chevreuille,
1903 Joseph Kaminski


----------



## arnerich

Happy Birthday Alberich Zwyssig! Composer of the swiss national anthem!


----------



## Pugg

November 18th

1680 Jean-Baptiste Loeillet,
1736 Carl Friedrich Christian Fasch,
1742 Felix Maximo Lopez,
1772 Louis Ferdinand, Prince of Prussia Christian, 
1781 Felice Blangini,
1786 Carl Maria von Weber.
1871 Amadeo Vives,
1874 Riccardo Martin, 
1895 Ernst Levy


----------



## arnerich

Let's go with Felix Maximo Lopez. Happy Birthday to this baroque/classical Spanish composer!


----------



## Pugg

arnerich said:


> Let's go with Felix Maximo Lopez. Happy Birthday to this baroque/classical Spanish composer!


I did expect something from Mr.von Weber.


----------



## arnerich

Pugg said:


> I did expect something from Mr.von Weber.


I like to give the post of honor to complete unknowns when possible.


----------



## Pugg

November 19th

1753 Stanislas Champein,
1761 Joseph Supries,
1796 Johann Wilhelm Mangold,
1859 Mikhail Mikhayl Ippolitov-Ivanov,
1870 Vicente Lleo,
1874 Karl Adrian Wohlfart,
1906 Henri Temianka,
1906 Jacques Leguerney,


----------



## arnerich

Never heard of Mikhail Mikhayl Ippolitov-Ivanov... I'm glad I do now! He wrote some nice stuff. Happy birthday to the russian composer.


----------



## KenOC

arnerich said:


> Never heard of Mikhail Mikhayl Ippolitov-Ivanov... I'm glad I do now! He wrote some nice stuff. Happy birthday to the russian composer.


Ippolitov-Ivanov's _Caucasian Sketches Suite No. 1_ is played all the time on the FM here, particularly the last part, _Procession of the Sardar_. He wrote a Suite No. 2 as well, which is seldom heard...


----------



## Pugg

November 20th


1757 Giovanni Battista Gaiani,
1759 Nikolaus Paul Zmeskall, c
1765 Friedrich Heinrich Himmel,
1766 John Wall Calcott,
1834 Franjo Zaver Kuhac,
1850 Arthur Goring Thomas,
1867 Vicente Ripolles,
1896 Mykhaylo Verikivsky,
1897 Margaret Sutherland,
1899 Juan Vicente Lecuna,

1932 John Barnes Chance


----------



## arnerich

Happy Birthday to Margaret Sutherland!


----------



## Pugg

November 21th

1645 Johann Lohner, German 
1683 Johann Michael Muller, 
1742 Alessandro Felici
1852 Francisco Tarrega y Eixea,
1871 Panayot Pipkov, 
1877 Louis Campbell-Tipton, 
1877 Sigfrid Karg-Elert, 
1905 David Moule-Evans


----------



## arnerich

Francisco Tarrega y Eixea maybe one of the most famous composers. His Gran Vals for guitar is where Nokia got their famous ringtone from. Happy Birthday to Francisco! I hope Nokia is paying you royalties


----------



## Pugg

November 22th



1458 Jacob Obrecht
1690 Francois Collin de Blamont,
1709 Frantisek Benda, 
1710 Wilhelm Friedemann Bach, composer, son of J.S. Bach
1780 Conradin Kreutzer,
1838 Jose Augusto da Ferreira Veiga, Viscount d' Arneiro,
1870 Howard Brockway,
1891 Bengt Axel von Torne,
1896 Mario La Broca,
1900 Hugo Godron, Dutch composer,
1901 Joaquin Rodrigo,


----------



## arnerich

Happy Birthday Jacob Obrecht! Let's celebrate like it's 1499.


----------



## Pugg

November 23th


1748 Etienne Joseph Floquet,
1765 Thomas Attwood,
1797 Gabor Matray,
1843 Josef Sucher,
1876 Manuel de Falla, Spanish composer (d. 1946)
1878 Andre Caplet,
1887 Paul Malengreau
1919 Claudio Santoro
1933 Krzysztof Penderecki


----------



## arnerich

Post of honor goes to Claudio Santoro! Happy birthday to the Brazilian composer.


----------



## Pugg

November 24th

1690 Charles Theodore Pachelbel,

1747 Felice Alessandri,
1768 Jean-Engelbert Pauwels,
1795 Josif Josifovich Genishta
1892 Isidor Achron,
1899 Jan Adam Maklakiewicz,
1900 Cornelius Kee,
1909 Hans Melchior Brugk,


----------



## arnerich

There was another Pachelbel? Happy birthday to that guy


----------



## Pugg

November 25th

1734 Johann Friedrich Wilhelm Wenkel,
1737 Christian Friedrich Penzel,
1741 Johann Christian Frischmuth,
1752 Johann Friedrich Reichardt,
1753 Otto Carl Erdmann Kospoth,
1834 Jean-Baptist Colyns,
1839 Stanislaw Duniecki,
1862 Ethelbert Woodbridge Nevin,
1881 Peder Gram,
1904 Herbert Reynolds Inch,


----------



## arnerich

Happy Børthday Peter Jørgensen Gram!


----------



## Pugg

November 26th


1653 Andreas Anton Schmelzer,
1744 Karl Siegmund von Seckendorff,
1809 Mariano Obiols,
1818 Louis Lacombe,
1823 Thomas **** Acland Tellefsen,
1865 Earl Ross Drake,
1920 Istvan Sarkozy,


----------



## arnerich

Thomas Tellefsen was a student of Chopin. He wrote some lovely music. Happy birthday to the Norwegian!


----------



## Pugg

November 27th


1544 Ascanio Trombeti,
1569 Ottavio Vernizzi,
1691 Josef Antonin Plaicky,
1731 Gaetano Pugnani,
1732 Johann Joseph Emmert,
1741 Jean-Pierre Duport,
1745 Boniface Stoecki,
1759 Franz Vinzenz Krommer
1787 Christian Rummel,
1801 Alexander Egorovich Varlamov,
1804 Julius Benedict, opera composer
1813 Michele Puccini,
1830 Harrison Millard
1867 Margaret Ruthven Lang,
1867 Charles Koechlin,
1879 Adam Tadeusz Wieniawski,
1885 Rudolph Reti,
1902 Giuseppe Savagnone.


----------



## arnerich

Happy Birthday Adam Wieniawski!


----------



## Pugg

November 28th

1763 Matthaus Fischer,
1784 Ferdinand Ries,
1795 Adolf Bernhard Marx,
1812 Ludwig Mathias Lindeman
1843 Manuel Gregorio Tavarez
1868 Frantisek Alois Drdla
1883 Paul Hastings Allen,
1892 Thomas Wood
1908 Roberto Lupi,
1915 Pamela Harrison,


----------



## arnerich

Here's short video about Adolf Bernhard Marx, Happy Birthday to that guy!


----------



## Pugg

November 29th

761 Fridolin Weber,
1770 Peter Hansel, 
1797 _Domenico Gaetano Maria Donizetti,_
1816 Carl Binder,
1852 Paul Joseph Guillaume Hillemacher,
1862 Friedrich Klose,
1863 Spyridon Filiskos Samaras,
1866 Waldemar von Baussnern,
1879 Jacob Gade, 
1891 Richard Frank Donovan,
1895 Lodovico Rocca,
1899 Gustave Reese


----------



## arnerich

Who is this Donizetti guy? I guess he wrote some good tunes.  Happy Birthday to him!


----------



## arnerich

Pugg what's some of your favorite Donizetti arias??


----------



## Pugg

arnerich said:


> Pugg what's some of your favorite Donizetti arias??


Male or female?


----------



## arnerich

Pugg said:


> Male or female?


Let's go with a female.


----------



## Pugg

November 30th


1593 Johann Dilliger,
1645 Andreas Werkmeister,
1753 Johann Baptist Schenk,
1764 Franz Xaver Gerl,
1796 Johann Carl Gottfried Loewe,
1809 Thomas Molleson Mudie,
1813 Charles-Henri Valentin Alkan,
1859 Sergey Mikhaylovich Lyapunov,
1861 Ludwig Thuille,
1863 Gellio Benevenuto Coronaro,
1870 Cecil Forsyth
1890 John Tasker Howard,
1895 Johann Nepomuk David,
1897 Andreas Nezertis,
1922 Robert Evett,
1924 Klaus Huber,


----------



## arnerich

Alright Alkan's Birthday!!! Out of all the music I love his is the worst.


----------



## Pugg

December 1th





1605 Juan de Padilla
1709 Franz Xaver Richter,
1712 Bernhard Christian Weber,
1779 Pyotr Ivanovich Turchaninov,
1781 Charles Philippe Lafont,
1784 Francois Henri Joseph Castil-Blaze,
1787 Pavel Ivanovich Dulgorukov,
1810 Joseph Gungl,
1814 August Rockel,
1823 Ernest Reyer,
1844 Alfred Cellier,
1847 Agathe Grondahl,
1850 Peter Erasmus Lange-Muller,
1874 Dominicus Johner,
1883 Romanos Hovakimi Melik'yan,
1885 Guy de Lioncourt, 
1896 Petko Staynov,
1901 Dorothy James


----------



## arnerich

Happy Birthday to Franz Xaver Richter!.... Glad I discovered his music, this piece is really great!


----------



## Pugg

December 2th

1760 Joseph Graetz,
1813 Jacob Rosenhaim,
1856 Robert Kajanus,
1863 Gustav Wohlgemuth,
1902 Miroslav Ponc


----------



## arnerich

Robert Kajanus composed this lovely piece, happy birthday to the Finn.


----------



## Pugg

December 3th

1576 Marsilio Casentin
1729 Antonio Soler
1750 Johann Franz Xaver Sterkel
1752 Georg-Friederich Fuchs
1758 Josef Gelinek,
1883 Anton Webren
1888 Ion Nonna Otescu
1896 Boleslaw Szabelski
1898 Lev Konstantinovich Knipper
1902 Willem Arnold de Vries Robbe
1911 Nino Rota


----------



## arnerich

Let's go with the spanish composer Antonio Soler. Here's a fandango he wrote for harpsichord played on piano. Happy Birthday to him!


----------



## Pugg

November 4th


1708 Marianus Konigsperger,
1720 Jean-Jacques Robson,
1791 Johann Gottlob Topfer,
1825 Hynek Ignac Frantisek Vojacek,
1838 Melesio Morales,
1879 Herbert Hamilton Harty.


----------



## arnerich

This Topfer guy wrote some epic organ tunes.


----------



## Pugg

December 5th

1687 Francesco Xaverio Geminiani,
1697 Carlo Arrigoni,
1697 Giuseppe de Majo,
1724 Joseph Friebert,
1844 John Frederick Bridge,
1852 Thomas Linnemann Laub,
1870 Vítězslav Novák,
1878 Arrigo Pedrollo,
1888 Askell Snorrason,
1895 Henriette H Bosmans, Dutch cellist/pianist/composer
1901 Hanns Jelinek, composer


----------



## arnerich

Novak is a good composer, I've listened to his music before. Happy birthday to the Czech!


----------



## Pugg

December 6th





1743 Franz Nikolaus Novotny,
1768 Johann Baptist Henneberg,
1775 Nicolas Isouard,
1776 Paul Friedrich Struck,
1806 Louis-Gilbert Duprez,
1808 Johann Christian Gebauer,
1846 Henryk Jarecki,
1872 Mikulas Moyzes,
1887 Joseph Lamb, American ragtime composer
1896 Arnold Foster,
1897 John Axel Fernstrom,
1902 Virgilio Mortari,


----------



## arnerich

I'm in the mood for rag time, happy birthday Joseph Lamb!


----------



## Donna Elvira

Henryk Górecki Born: December 6, 1933, Czernica, Poland, Died: November 12, 2010, Katowice, Poland.

Symphony #3, "Symphony Of Sorrowful Songs"	Zinmam	London Sinfonetta	Upshaw

That piece attained popularity in the non-classical audience, as well.


----------



## Pugg

December 7th

1604 Ambrosius Reiner,
1637 Barnardo Pasquini,
1648 Giovanni Maria Capelli,
1842 Jules Grison
1857 Nicola van Westerhout,
1863 Pietro Mascagni,
1863 John Ebenezer West,
1889 Heathcote Dicken Statham
1896 Juan Maria Thomas Sabater
1910 Richard Franko Goldman,
1912 Daniel Jones,
1918 Jorunn Vidar,
1921 Arne Dorumsgaard,


----------



## arnerich

In the mood for Baroque, Happy Birthday Barnardo Pasquini!


----------



## Pugg

December 8th


1724 Claude Bastre
1731 Frantisek Xaver Dusek,
1737 Robert Kimmerling,
1744 Pierre Joseph Candielle
1789 John Fawcett,
1795 Jacques Francois Gallay,
1865 Jean Sibelius
1877 Paul Emile Ladmirault,
1882 Manuel Maria Ponce,
1887 Vicente Emilio Sojo,
1890 Bohuslav Jan Martinu
1897 Leslie Heward
1903 Zoltan Szekely,
1905 Charles Cushing,
1905 Ernst Hermann Meyer,
1907 Tony Aubin


----------



## arnerich

Happy Birthday Sibelius!


----------



## Pugg

December 9th 



1715 Georg Gottfried Petri,
1728 Pietro Alessandro Guglieli,
1791 Peter Joseph von Lindpaintner,
1796 Prudent-Louis Aubery du Boulley,
1837 Émile Waldteufel, 
1854 Pekka Hannikainen,
1859 Algernon Ashton,
1862 Karel Kovarovic,
1864 Sidney Homer,
1882 Joaquín Turina
1927 Pierre Henry


----------



## arnerich

Émile Waldteufel wrote some good waltzes. Happy Birthday to him!


----------



## Pugg

December 10th

1764 Louis-Sebastien Lebrun,
1813 Errico Petrella,
1822 César Franck
1823 Wilhelm Kuhe
1823 Theodor Kircher
1868 Louis Victor Saar
1872 Johann Babtist
1885 Janos Hammerschlag
1885 Mario Varvoglis,
1908 Olivier Messiaen


----------



## arnerich

Happy Birthday to Franck! His violin sonata is such a gem.


----------



## Pugg

December 11th

1676 Johann Georg Weichenberger,
1757 Charles Wesley,
1758 Carl Friedrich Zelter,
1793 Pietro Coppola,
1803 Hector Berlioz, French composer (d. 1869)
1823 Yury Nikolayevich Golitsin,
1838 Whitney Eugene Thayer,
1855 Julian Edwards,
1868 Ernst Henrik Ellberg,
1876 Mieczyslaw Karlowicz
1907 Norbert Rosseau,
1908 Eliott Carter


----------



## arnerich

Happy Birthday Mieczyslaw Karlowicz, was only 32 when he died in an avalanche.


----------



## Minor Sixthist

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Hector Berlioz! Hope your day is fantastique!


----------



## Pugg

December 13th


1579 Heinrich Steuccius,
1685 Lodovico Giustini,
1715 Gennaro Manna,
1835 Georges Jean Pfeiffer
1879 Percy Fletcher
1887 Kurt Magnus Atterberg,
1889 Vaclav Stepan,
1907 Fred Elizalde,
1911 Anna Russell,


----------



## arnerich

Percy Fletcher was British composer. This folksong for string orchestra is pleasant. Happy birthday to him!


----------



## Pugg

December 14th



1732 Jean-Claude Trial,
1740 Franz Xaver Schnitzer,
1770 John Clarke-Whitfeld,
1819 Edwin George Monk,
1838 Marie-Alexis Castillon de Saint-Victor,
1843 George Stephanescu,
1850 Iver Holter,
1858 Jakab Gyula Major,
1865 Gustav Luders,
1877 Mykola Dmytrovich Leontovych,
1889 Clarence Loomis,
1898 Daniel Lazarus,
1899 Yusef Greiss,
1900 Jonel Perlea,
1902 Paul Kurzbach,
1906 Ingemar Liljefors,
1908 Victor Babin,


----------



## arnerich

Iver Holter was Norwegian composer. His mutton chops are worth a google image search. Almost as epic as Henrik Ibsen's.


----------



## Pugg

December 15th

1738 Johann Antonin Kozeluch,
1779 Mariano Rodriguiz de Ledesma,
1783 Johann Christoph Kienlen,
1789 Maria Agata Szymanowska
1868 Richard Batka,
1875 Dobri Khristov,
1894 Joaquin Zamacois Soler,
1900 Boyan Georgiev Ikonomov,
1906 Helmut Bornefeld.


----------



## arnerich

Maria Agata Szymanowska was a Polish pianist and composer who just preceded Chopin. Happy birthday to her!


----------



## Pugg

December 15th




1567 Christoph Demantius,
1765 Philippe-Jacques Pfeffinger,
1803 August Freyer, 
1812 Isidor Dannstrom, 
1821 Auguste Emmanuel Vaucorbeil, 
1822 Edward Stephen, 
1823 Friedrich Gottlieb Schwencke, 
1830 Francesco D'Arcais, 
1842 Henry Gadsby,
1857 Eugeniusz Pankiewicz,
1873 Pongrac Kacsoh, 
1875 Friedrich Niggli, 
1892 Jose Maria Castro,
1898 Fernando Remacha,
1905 Ferenc Farkas.


----------



## arnerich

This Serenade for woodwind quintet by Ferenc Farkas is charming, happy birthday to him!


----------



## Knight769

Pugg said:


> December 15th
> 
> 1738 Johann Antonin Kozeluch,
> 1779 Mariano Rodriguiz de Ledesma,
> 1783 Johann Christoph Kienlen,
> 1789 Maria Agata Szymanowska
> 1868 Richard Batka,
> 1875 Dobri Khristov,
> 1894 Joaquin Zamacois Soler,
> 1900 Boyan Georgiev Ikonomov,
> 1906 Helmut Bornefeld.


 Pugg, I think you meant these birthdays were for December 14th. Thanks for all you do! Tomorrow is the king of all birthdays!


----------



## Pugg

December 16th

1652 Giovanni Maria Casini,
1734 Georg Peter Weimar, 
1748 Ferdinand-Philippe-Joseph Staes,
_1770 Ludwig van Beethoven,_
1775 Francois-Adrien Boieldieu,
1822 Charles Edward Horsley, 
1825 Robert Prescott Stewart, 
1847 Augusta Mary Anne Holmes,
1882 Zoltán Kodály,
1910 Robert Noehren, composer
1910 Stanojlo Rajicic, composer,
1932 Rodion Shchedrin


----------



## Pugg

> Tomorrow is the king of all birthdays!


See:

http://www.talkclassical.com/13193-happy-birthday-opera-artist-30.html#post1362496


----------



## arnerich

Happy Birthday to Ludwig van Beethoven! :cheers: :guitar:


----------



## Pugg

December 17th

1749 Domenico Cimarosa,
1770 Johann Friedrich Schubert,
1838 Berthold Tours,
1840 Christian Frederik Emil Horneman,1848 Frederick Grant Gleason,
1864 John Felix August Korling,
1869 Nikolay Ivanovich Kazanli,


----------



## arnerich

Domenico Cimarosa


----------



## Pugg

December 18th

1667 Wenzel Ludwig von Radolt,
1734 Jean-Baptiste Rey,
1812 Wiktor Kazynski,
1848 Karl Schroder,
1852 Gaetano Coronaro,
1860 Edward Alexander MacDowell,
1861 Lionel Monckton,
1873 Adolf Vogl,
1905 Richard Sturzenegger


----------



## arnerich

Wenzel Ludwig von Radolt


----------



## voel1




----------



## Pugg

December 19th



1797 Josef Theodor Krov,
1825 George Frederick Bristow
1864 Adolf Sandberger, 
1876 Carlo Gatti, 
1878 Anton Lajovic, 
1879 Otto Emanuel Olsson, 
1880 Nemesio Otano y Eugenio, 
1882 Walter Braunfels,
1902 Dimitar Nenov.


----------



## arnerich

I might be partial to Scandinavian composers... happy birthday Otto Olsson!


----------



## Pugg

December 20th

1594 Giovanni Battista Gagliano,
1606 Christoph Schultze,
1729 Franz Xaver Thomas Pokorny,
1758 Othon Joseph Vandenbroek,
1774 Guillaume-Perre-Antoine Gatayes,
1786 Pietro Raimondi,
1809 Friedrich Karl Kuhmstedt,
1812 Achille Peri,
1867 Fini Valdemar Henriques,
1871 Henry Kimball Hadley,
1872 Lorenzo Perosi,
1886 Domingo Julio Gomez Garcia,
1889 Bozidar Sirola,


----------



## arnerich

I'm in the mood for really old music. Giovanni Battista Gagliano!


----------



## Donna Elvira

One addition for today, Dec. 20th Birthdays
John Harbison (December 20, 1938 (age 79), Orange, New Jersey, United States)

Professor at M.I.T., Studied under Walter Piston and Roger Sessions.


----------



## Pugg

December 21th




1616 Pietro Andrea Ziani, 
1628 Samuel Friedrich Capricornus, 
1728 Hermann Friedrich Raupach, 
1756 Thomas Anton Kunz, 
1810 Ludwig Schuncke,
1826 Ernst Pauer, Austrian composer and pianist, born in Vienna (d. 1905)
1848 Edward Everett Rice, 
1850 Zdenek Fibich, 
1867 John Winter Thompson,
1886 George Norman Peterkin,
1896 Leroy Robertson

21
Thomas, Michael Tilson (1944)


----------



## arnerich

Fibich is actually a really good composer. His string quartet in A is fantastic.


----------



## Pugg

December 22th

1624 Tomas Micieres,
1842 Nicola d' Arienzo,
1844 Izydor Lotto,
1846 Andreas Hallen,
1853 Maria Teresa Carreno, Venezuelan pianist, singer, composer, and conductor
_1858 Giacomo Puccini_
1866 Mieczyslaw Surzynski,
1874 Franz Schmidt,
1883 Edgard Varèse
1903 Marc Lavry


----------



## arnerich

Happy Birthday Puccini! This is a recording of my good friend Jenny singing "Un bel di vedremo", she's amazing.


----------



## Pugg

December 23th 



1644 Tomas de Torrejon y Velasco, 
1689 Joseph Bodin de Boismortier, 
1699 Joseph Gibbs, English composer and organist, born in Colchester (d. 1788)
1709 Jean-Noel Hamal, 
1714 Johann Siebenkas, 
1716 Johann Heinrich Rolle, 
1749 Johann Lukas Schubaur,
1812 William Hauser,
1823 Alexandru Flechtenmacher,
1830 Adam Minchejmer,
1896 Alberto Hemsi,
1913 Hans Henkemans,
1914 Dezider Kardos.


----------



## Pugg

December 24th

1719 Johann Christoph Altnikol,
1726 Johann Ernst Hartmann,
1773 Joseph Wolfl,
1812 Henry Russell,
1824 Peter Cornelius,
1826 Ignacy Krzyzanowski,
1829 Benjamin Ipavec,
1829 José Rogel,
1859 Roman Statkowski
1870 Rosario Scalero,
1879 Stanislav Pylypovych Lyudkevych,
1881 Bronislaw Zygmunt Szulc,
1881 Charles Wakefield Cadman,
1909 Adam Popovich
1913 Karl Michael Komma


----------



## arnerich

Can't think of too many Slovene composers... But Benjamin Ipavec was one! Happy birthday to him.


----------



## Pugg

*December 25th*

1601 Jose Ximenez,
1686 Giovanni Battista Somis,
1711 Jean-Joseph Cassenea de Mondonville,
1728 Johann Adam Hiller,
1750 John "Christmas" Beckwith,
1765 Joseph Mazzinghi,
1775 Antun Sorkocevic,
1815 Temistocle Solera,
1825 Esteban Salas y Castro,
1829 Patrick S Gilmore,
1831 Johann Herbeck,
1859 Raoul Gunsbourg.
1903 Antiochos Evanghelatos.


----------



## Pugg

December 26th


1762 Franz Wilhelm Tausch.
1793 Franz Hunten,
1797 Hans Skramstad,
1805 Joseph-Leon Gatayes,
1808 Albert Grisar,
1812 Wilhelm Volkmar,
1826 Franz Coenen,
1845 Salvatore Auteri Manzocchi,
1869 Harry Redman,
1873 Hubert Cuypers,
1873 Karel Moor,
1879 Armen Tigran Tigranyan,
1879 Julius Weismann,
1893 Evgeny Karlovich Tikotsky,
1893 Yury Nikolayevich Tyulin,
1894 Antonio Molina,
1901 Victor Hely-Hutchinson,


----------



## Pugg

December 27th



1822 John Roberts,
1825 Reinhold Finsterbusch,
1845 Augusto de Oliviera Machado,
1856 Andre Gedalge,
1859 William Henry Hadow,
1874 Max Ettinger,
1884 Bernard van Dieren,
1890 Maurice Schoemaker,
1892 Feliks Roderyk Labunski,
1902 Ferenc Szabo,
1906 Ivan Brkanovic,
1907 Nils-Eric Ringbom


----------



## Pugg

December 28th


1694 Ceslav Vanura,
1731 Christian Cannabich, 
1738 Thaddaus Ferdinand Lipowsky, 
1751 Josef Blazej Smrcek, 
1753 Johan Wikmanson, 
1783 Robert Gallenberg, 
1805 Tomas Genoves y Lapetra, 
1812 Julius Reitz
1842 Calixa Lavallee, 
1845 Homer Newton Bartlett, 
1859 Gerard Brucken Fock, 
1860 Alexander von Fielitz,
1888 Gabriel von Wayditch, 
1888 Gabriel von Wayditch,


----------



## Pugg

December 29th

1563 Francesco Maria Guaitoli,
1767 Aime Ambroise Simon Leborne,
1850 Tomás Bretón,
1880 Jean-Fernand Vaubourgoin,
1887 Kiyoshi Nobutoki,
1897 Hermann Heiss, composer
1898 Jeanne Leleu, composer


----------



## arnerich

Tomás Bretón


----------



## Pugg

December 30th


1566 Alessandro Piccinini,
1569 Georg Quitschreiber,
1741 Bartolomeo Giacometti,
1756 Pavel Vranicky,
1775 Heinrich Carl Ebell,
1848 Mary Frances Allitsen,
1853 Andre-Charles-Prosper Messager,
1859 Josef Bohuslav Foerster,
1864 Alessandro Longo,
1884 Karl Heinrich David,
1887 Henry George Ley,
1892 Jaromir Fiala,
1913 Svend Simon Schultz,


----------



## arnerich

Alessandro Piccinini, a composer from the 1500s and is mostly known for guitar music. Is it just me or are secular composers from this time period particularly rare?


----------



## Pugg

*December 31th*

1724 Franz Joseph Oehlschlagel,
1799 Thomas Taglichsbeck,
1846 Richard Kleinmichel,
1853 André Messager
1874 Ernest Austin
1894 Ernest John Moeran,
1904 Dmitri Kabalevski
1908 Marko Rothmuller
1910 Paul Bowles


----------



## Pugg

January 1th


1628 Christoph Bernhard,
1697 Johann Pfeiffer,
1723 Christian Friedrich Gregor,
1748 Giovanni Furno,
1777 Micah Hawkins
1784 William Beale,
1800 Sydney Nelson,
1800 Vaclav Horak,
1831 William Joseph Westbrook,
1843 Nikolay Nikolayevich Lodizhensky,
1853 Hans Koessler,
1865 Giuseppe Ferrata,
1874 Hugo Leichtentritt,
1878 Edwin Franko Goldman
1889 Tadeusz Jarecki,
1892 Miklos Radnai,
1896 Yitzhak Edel,
1898 Viktor Ullmann,
1899 Juozas Tallat-Kelpsa,
1899 Raymond Loucheur,


----------



## Pugg

January 2th

1732 Franz Xaver Brixi,
1807 Tomasz Napoleon Nidecki,
1809 Friedrich Wilhelm Jahns,
1837 Mily Balakirev,
1846 Sandor Erkel,
1896 Ernst-Lothar von Knorr
1905 Michael Kemp Tippett,
1908 Janis Kepitis.


----------



## Pugg

January 3th,

1757 Johann Abraham Sixt,
1802 Feliks Ostrowski,
1823 Jaak-Nikolaas Lemmens,
1828 Karl Collan,
1830 Alexander Ewing,
1869 Paul Charles Rene Landormy,
1870 Henry Eichheim,
1884 Raoul Armand Georg Koczalski,
1891 Frederico Moreneo-Torroba
1895 Mihail Andricu,
1900 Maurice Jaubert,


----------



## Pugg

January 4th

1710 Giovanni Battista Pergolesi,
1717 Antonio Maria Mazzoni,
1720 Johann Friedrich Agricola,
1759 Maria Rosa Coccia,
1773 Johann Peter Heuschkel,
1805 Stephan Hale Alonzo Marsh,
1807 Baltasar Saldoni,
1844 Thomas H Rollinson
1874 Josef Suk
1893 Manuel Palau Boix,
1894 Wesley La Violette,
1898 Roger Vuataz,


----------



## Pugg

January 5th

1560 William Cobbold,
1661 Jacob Balthasar Schutz,
1667 Antonio Lotti,
1679 Pietro Filippo Scarlotti,
1710 Friedrich Wilhelm Reidt,
1778 Fortunato Santini,
1810 Auguste Mermet,
1823 William Rockstro,
1835 Friedrich Richard Faltin,
1880 Nicolai Karlovich Medtner,
1881 Nikolay Andreyevich Roslavets,


----------



## Pugg

January 6th

1683 Francois de La Croix,
1692 Rynoldus Popma van Oevering, 
1695 Giuseppe Sammartini, 
1702 Jose Melchior de Nebra Blascu, 
1728 Charles-Joseph-Balthazar Sohier,
1791 Jose Melchor Gomiz y Colomer,
1794 Kaspar Masek,
1803 Henri Herz,
_1838 Max Bruch,_
1850 Franz Xaver Scharwenka,
1861 Heinrich Gottlieb Noren,
1867 Georges Martin Witkowski,
1868 Vittorio Monti,
1880 Yuliya Lazarevna Veysberg,
1900 Pierre-Octave Ferroud,
1902 Mark Brunswick
1911 Yannis Andreou Papaioannou,
1914 Arnold Richardson.


----------



## Pugg

January 7th

1612 Paul de La Pierre, 
1634 German composer,
1710 Josef Antonin Sehling,
1842 Johan Lindegren,
1853 Nikolai Arkas,
1860 Emanuil Manolov,
1876 William Yeates Hurlstone,
1892 Rudolf Moser,
1898 Geronimo Baqueiro Foster,
_1899 Francis Poulenc_
1903 Shalva Azmayparashvili, 
1903 Vladimir Alexandrovich Vlasov,


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> January 7th
> 
> 1612 Paul de La Pierre,
> 1634 German composer,
> 1710 Josef Antonin Sehling,
> 1842 Johan Lindegren,
> 1853 Nikolai Arkas,
> 1860 Emanuil Manolov,
> 1876 William Yeates Hurlstone,
> 1892 Rudolf Moser,
> 1898 Geronimo Baqueiro Foster,
> _1899 Francis Poulenc_
> 1903 Shalva Azmayparashvili,
> 1903 Vladimir Alexandrovich Vlasov,


hmmmm i just realized its still the 6th here...


----------



## KenOC

Max Bruch today (thanks Pugg!) Our radio station has been playing his music on and off all day, which is kind of chancy because he only wrote three things that many will recognize...


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> hmmmm i just realized its still the 6th here...





KenOC said:


> Max Bruch today (thanks Pugg!) Our radio station has been playing his music on and off all day, which is kind of chancy because he only wrote three things that many will recognize...


Yes, I am using my time zone, sorry.


----------



## Donna Elvira

Pugg said:


> Yes, I am using my time zone, sorry.


Your time zone is closer to mine ((GMT +0200) but mine is still a little later, and much later than KenOC and Idiat.

It's Poulenc's birthday here, too.

Will enjoy several of his lively chamber pieces for woodwinds and his Organ Concerto

Concerto in g for Organ,Strigs, & Timpani/Munch/BPO/Zamchohian

Listened to Bruch last Thursday because I don't play recordings on the Sabbath.(Friday nite/Saturday) and Fridays are usually too busy to really listen.


----------



## Donna Elvira

Today, Jan. 7th is also the birthday of Noam Sheriff. Born 7 January 1935 in Tel Aviv.

Sheriff/Violin Concerto/Shallon/LPO/Guttman


----------



## Pugg

January 8th 



1787 Johann Ludwig Bohner,
1812 William Henry Holmes,
1822 Alfredo Carlo Piatti,
1824 Per August Olander,
1830 Hans von Bülow,
1846 Albert Cahen,
1846 William Wallace Gilchrist,
1873 Lucien Capet,
1883 Josue Teofilo Wilkes,
1892 Werner Wehrli,
1896 Jaromir Weinberger,


----------



## Orfeo

January 3 (belated)
-Boris Mykolayovych Lyatoshinsky


----------



## Pugg

January 9th

1574 Christoph Buel,
1620 Johann Weichmann,
1748 Stefan Paluselli,
1820 Pavel Krizkovsky,
1839 John Knowles Paine,
1843 Christiaan A Ulder,
1851 Giuseppi Gallignani,
1856 Stevan Mokranjac,
1897 Luis Gianneo,
1900 Joseph Frederick Wagner,


----------



## Pugg

January 10th


1701 Johann Caspar Simon,

1760 Johann Rudolf Zumsteeg, 
1766 Louis Massonneau, 

1884 James Philip Dunn, 
1886 Jose Antonio de Donostia, 
1897 Albert Moeschinger, composer
1904 Jesus Garcia Leoz





Scriabin, Alexander (1872)


----------



## Pugg

January 11th

1703 Columban Praelisauer,
1727 Franz Sebastian Haindl,
1746 Frantisek Adam Mica,
1750 Johann Jakob Walder,
1856 Christian August Sinding
1872 Paul Graener,
1880 Rudolf T Palm,
1894 Jaroslav Vogel
1902 Maurice Durufle,
1906 Johannes Paul Thilman,


----------



## Pugg

_January 12th_

1674 Reinhard Keiser, German opera composer
1711 Gaetano Latilla,
1730 Johann Joachim Christoph Bode,
1737 Brizio Petrucci,
1804 Hippolyte Monpou,
1821 Nikolai Afanisev,
1837 Adolf Jensen,
1837 Carlos Troyer,
1888 Claude Delvincourt,
1898 Jose Forns y Cuadras,
1900 Vaino Hannikainen,
1926 Morton Feldman.


----------



## Pugg

January 13th

1683 Johann Christoph Graupner,
1727 Johann Christoph Schmugel,
1734 Luca Sorkocevic,
1778 Anton Fischer,
1788 Carl Ludwig Cornelius Westenholz,
1824 Ignacy Marceli Komorowski,
1850 Leon Francis Victor Caron,
1866 Vasily Sergeyevich Kalinnikov, c
1870 Henryk Opienski, Polish composer/conductor
1893 Jan Evangelista Zelinka,
1904 Richard Addinsell,
1906 Maxime Jacob,


----------



## Pugg

January 14th

1451 Franchinus Gaffurius,
1566 Angelo Notari,
1655 Angelo Predieri,
1722 Friedrich Gottlob Fleischer,
1780 Francois-Joseph Dizi,
1812 Carl Gradener,
1814 Johannes Josephus Viotta,
1822 Nicholas Mori,
1839 Emil Bohn,
1844 Clara Kathleen Rogers,
1889 Vincenzo Davico. 
1906 Walter Knape.


----------



## Pugg

January 15th

1733 Joseph Lederer, 
1742 Eugene Godecharle, 
1845 Heinrich Vogl,
1871 Bertram Shapleigh,
1878 Johanna Muller-Hermann,
1892 Frank Hutchens,
1896 Jacobo Ficher,
1906 Rezso Kokai,
1909 Enrique Sasal y Chapi,


----------



## Pugg

January 15th

1672 Francesco Mancini,
1728 Niccolo Piccinni,
1804 Karl August Krebs,
1815 Adolph Trube,
1868 Cyril Metodej Hrazdira,
1872 Henri-Paul Busser,
1904 Max Vredenburg


----------



## Pugg

January 17th

1545 Antonio Pace
1659 Antonio Veracini,
1712 Johb Stanley
1719 Jean-Joseph Vade,
1728 Johann Gottfried Muthel,
1745 Nicolas Roze,
1769 Ole Andreas Lindeman,
1835 Johan Filip von Schantz,
1836 Jose Silvestre de los Dolores White Lafitte,
1857 Wilhelm Kienzl
1901 Vasily Petrovich Shirinsky,


----------



## Pugg

January 18th


Chabrier, Emmanuel (1841)
Cui, César (1835)


----------



## Pugg

January 19th

1760 Melchor Lopez Jimenez,
1806 Vaclav Jindrich Veit,
1832 Ferdinand Laub,
1832 Salvador Giner y Vidal,
1839 Bohumil Pazdirek,
1884 Albert Louis Wolff,


----------



## Pugg

January 20th

1681 Francesco Bartolomeo Conti,
1703 Joseph-Hector Fiocco, 
1743 Pascal Boyer, 
1761 Giovanni Domenico Perotti, 
1762 Jerome-Joseph de Momigny, 
1809 Sebastian de Iradier,
1844 Johan Peter Selmer, 
1855 Amedee-Ernest Chausson, 
1870 Guillaume Jean Joseph Nicolas Lekeu,
1899 Alexander Tcherepnin,
1900 Boris Semyonovich Shekhter, 
1910 Ennio Porrino.


----------



## Pugg

January 21th 

1735 Johann Gottfried
1751 Josephus Andreas Fodor, Dutch Classical era violinist and composer, born in Venlo, Netherlands (d. 1828)
1762 Giuseppe Antonio Silvani, composer
1775 Manuel Garcia,
1801 Ramon Vilanova y Barrera,
1814 Thomas Attwood Walmisley,
1823 Alexandre Edouard Goria,
1848 Henri Duparc,
1859 Antoni Wincenty Rutkowski,
1887 Alfred Henry Ackley,
1891 Nikolay Semyonovich Golovanov,
1891 Timothy Mather Spelman,
1898 Avery Claflin,
1899 Alexander Tcherepnin
1909 Todor Skalovski


----------



## Pugg

January 22th

1649 Pascal Collasse,
1707 Carl Hockh, German composer and violinist
1709 Joseph Riepel,
1727 Claude-Benigne Balbastre,
1729 Giuseppe Luigi Tibaldi,
1748 Lewis Edson
1756 Vincenzo Righini,
1779 Stefano Pavesi,
1781 Francois-Antoine Habeneck,
1815 Ferdinand Christian Wilhelm Praeger,
1824 Josef Leopold Zvonar,
1842 Charles Henri Marechal,
1855 Ernst Kullak,
1861 Karel Stecker,
1870 Charles Arnold Tournemire,
1886 John Joseph Becker,
1897 Josef Stanislav,
1898 Alexander Abramsky,
1898 Gustaf Paulson,
1900 Franz Salmhofer, composer
1901 Hans-Erich Apostel, Austrian
1903 Robin Humphrey Milford,
1871 Leon Jessel,


----------



## Pugg

January 23th

1752 Muzio Clementi,
1813 Franz Commer,
1820 Alexander Nikoleyevich Serov,
1843 Hans Heinrich XIV Hochberg,
1867 Herbert Bedford,
1868 Juventino Rosas,
1869 Carlo Felice Boghen,
1904 Theodor Schaefer,


----------



## Pugg

January 24th


1712 Frederik the Great
1758 Johann Chrysostomus Drexel,
1774 Karl Moser,
1828 Karol Studzinski,
1829 William Mason,
1859 Alexander Alexandrovich Il'yinsky,
1919 Leon Kirchner


----------



## Pugg

January 25th

1750 Johann Gottfried Vierling,
1834 Pablo Hernandez Salces,
1858 Giuseppi Radiciotti,
1881 Gustave Frederic Soderlund,
1889 Vladimir Vladimirovich Scherbachov,
1913Witold Lutoslawski,
1921 Alfred Reed
1927 Atonio Jobim.


----------



## Pugg

January 26th

1613 Johann Jakob Wolleb
1748 Emmanuel Aloys Forster
1852 Frederick Corder
1855 Arthur Hervey
1910 Marijan Lipovsek,
1911 Norbert Schultze,
1921 Frantisek Chaun,
1921 Johannes Driessler,


----------



## Pugg

January 27th

* 1756 Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart,*

1784 Martin-Joseph Mengal,
1806 Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga,
1823 Édouard Lalo
1828 Louis Schubert,
1830 Georg Hellmesberger,
1867 Claude Antoine Terrasse,
1869 Will Marion Cook, c
1885 Jerome Kern, American Broadway composer
1885 Eduard Künneke, 
1892 Mitya Stillman, 
1895 Claudio Carneyro,
1899 Granville English,

Damase, Jean-Michel (1928)


----------



## Knight769

Happy 262nd Birthday to Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart!


----------



## Pugg

January 28th

1645 Gottfried Vopelius, 
1691 Johann Balthasar Konig, 
1693 Gregor Joseph Werner, 
1722 Johann Ernst Bach, 
1756 Hans Adolf Friedrich von Eschstruth,
1757 Antonio Bartolomeo Bruni, 
197 _Fredinant Herold._
1832 Franz Wullner,
1841 Viktor Ernst Nessler,
1868 Frederick Archibald Lamond, 
1868 Julian Aguirre, 
1875 Julian Antonio Carillo-Trujillo
1891 Karel Boleslav Jirak,
1898 Vittorio Rieti,
1907 Constantin Regamey,
Tavener, John (1944)


----------



## Pugg

January 29th




1711 Giuseppe Bonno,
1715 Georg Christoph Wagenseil,
1782 Daniel-Francois-Esprit Auber,
1782 Franciszek Ścigalski,
1784 Ferdinand Ries,
1824 Karl von Perfall,
1852 Frederic Hymen Cowen,
1862 Frederick Delius
1864 Adolf Philipp,
1869 Andrey Vladimirovich Scherbachov,
1871 Eduardo Lopez-Chavarri y Marco
1876 Carl Henrik Ludolf Nielsen,
1876 Havergal Brian, Dresden Staffordshire,
1889 Francisco Santiago,
1889 Rudolf Mauersberger,
1890 Marguerite Canal,
1893 Edric Cundell,
1893 Martian Negrea,
1924 Luigi Nono


----------



## Pugg

January 30th

1505 Thomas Tallis,
1647 Konrad Hoffler,
1694 Joseph Joachim Benedict Munster,
1697 Johann Joachim Quantz,
1710 Vigilio Blasio Faitello,
1724 Ignaz Franz Xaver Kurzinger, German composer,
1752 Joseph Matthias Kracher, Austrian composer,
1756 Josef Preindl, Austrian organist and composer, born in Marbach on the Danube, Lower Austria (d. 1823)
1760 František Xaver Partsch, Czech composer,
1789 George Augustus Kollmann,
1892 Charles Trowbridge Haubiel,
1909 Mihaly Hajou,


----------



## Samael420

Pugg said:


> January 27th
> 1892 Mitya Stillman,


Apparently a Jewish-Russian composer, didn't managed to find any of his works apart from Fantasy on a Chassidic Theme (available on spotify).
I have to say that I do like Jewish folk themes, but that specific piece was not exactly to my taste. Still good to check it out


----------



## Pugg

January 31th

1573 Ambrosius Metzger,
1573 Giulio Cesare Monteverdi,
1734 Julien-Amable Mathieu,
1759 Francois Devienne,
1784 Carl Wilhelm Henning,
*1797 Franz Peter Schubert,*
1798 Karl Gottlieb Reissiger,
1836 Henryk Szulc,
1891 Max Drischner,
1906 Benjamin Frankel,


----------



## Pugg

*February 1th*

1603 Michael Trumper,
1669 Miguel Lopez, )
1673 Alessandro Marcello,
1690 Francesco Maria Veracini,
1789 Hippolyte-Andre-Baptiste Chelard,)
1801 Adolf Fredrik Lindblad, 
1821 Charles Samvei Bovy-Lysberg
1875 Eddie Pola, composer (Lullabye of Broadway)
1877 Thomas Frederick Dunhill,
1879 Sydney Baynes, composer
1880 Antonio Guarnieri, composer
1880 Francesco Balilla Pratella, composer
1881 Jose Ignacio Quinton, composer

1906 Pierre Cardevielle,


----------



## Pugg

February 2th

1714 Gottfried August Homilius,
1748 Christian Gottfried Thomas,
1773 Vincenc Tomas Vaclav Tucek,
1804 Leopold Eugen Mechura,
1817 Jose Maria de la Purificacion Ventura,
1840 Louis Bourgault-Ducoudray,
1844 Leander Schlegel,
1856 Makar Grigori Ekmalyan,
1873 Leopold Fall, 
1875 Fritz Kreisler,
1888 Candelario Huizar,
1904 Jose Enrique Pedreira


----------



## Pugg

February 3th

1525 Giovanni Perluigi da Palestrina, 
1648 Louis Bouteiller, 
1736 Albrechtsberger, Johann Georg
1740 Guillaume Lasceux, 
1755 Florido Tomeoni,

*1809 Felix Mendelssohn,*
1817 Emile Racine Gauthier Prudent,
1868 Damaso Ledesma,
1887 Carlo Jachino,


----------



## Pugg

February 4th

1549 Eustache du Caurroy,
1677 Johann Ludwig Bach,
1751 Blas de Laserna,
1767 Johann Franz Volkert,
1805 Georg Andreas Henkel
1875 Raymond Moulaert,
1876 Victor Jean Leonard Vreuls.


----------



## Pugg

February 5th



1662 Giuseppi Vignola,
1732 Nathanael Gottfried Gruner,
1862 Felipe Villanueva y Gutierrez, Mexican composer
1863 Armand Parent,
1864 Carl Teike,
1865 Harvey Worthington Loomis, 
1866 Rossetter Gleason Cole,
1868 Lodewijk Mortelmans,1882 Felice Lattuada,
1889 Ioan Dumitru Chirescu,
1909 Grazyna Bacewicz
1943 Ivan Alexandrovich Tcherepnin


----------



## Pugg

February 6th

1705 Johann Matthias Leffloth,
1793 Pietro Rovelli,
1807 Hans Matthison-Hansen,
1848 Luigi Mancinelli,
1878 Waclaw Gieburowski,
1923 Maurice Le Roux


----------



## Pugg

February 7th



1707 Carl August Thielo, 
1710 William Boyce, 
1739 Joseph Pouteau, 
1758 Benedikt Emanuel Schack,
1822 Joaquin y Garbayo Gaztambide, 
1823 Richard Genee, 
1825 Crystobal Oudrid y Segura, 
1847 Ernst Franck, German composer/conductor
1863 Mieczyslaw Soltys,
1864 Ricardo Castro Herrera,
1871 Karl Wilhelm Eugen Stenhammer, 
1875 Erkki Gustav Melartin, 
1875 Walter Courvoisier, 
1877 Feliks Nowowiejski, 
1878 Ossip Gabrilovich
1891 Joachim Stutschewsky


----------



## Pugg

February 8th


1586 Jacob Praetorius,
1708 Václav Jan Kopřiva
1741 Andre-Ernest-Modeste Gretry, 
1764 Joseph Leopold von Eybler,
1789 Ludwig Wilhelm Maurer, 
1810 Norbert Burgmuller,
1828 Antonio Cagnoni,
1900 Guy Douglas Hamilton Warrack,
John Towner Williams 8 februari 1932


----------



## Pugg

February 9th

1607 Abraham Megerle,
1741 Henri-Joseph Rigel,
1780 Walenty Karol Kratzer,
1808 Francesco Gomez da Rocha,
1834 Franz Xaver Witt,
1875 Sidney Hugo Nicholson,
1879 Carl Natanael Berg,
1885 Alban Berg
1903 Georg Trexler.

1909 Harald Genzmer


----------



## Pugg

February 10th

1696 Johann Melchior Molter,
1702 Jean-Pierre Guignon, 
1717 Pierre de La Garde, 
1735 Johann Christoph Kuhnau, 
1741 Franz Adam Veichtner, 
1750 Stanislao Mattei, 
1788 Johann Peter Pixis
1819 Richard Storrs Willis, 
1841 Walter Parratt,
1866 Bror Beckman, 
1869 Vasily Pavovlich Kalafati, 
1879 Franz Carl Bornschein, 
1905 Vilko Ukmar


----------



## Pugg

February 11th



1755 Albert Christoph Dies,
1790 Ignaz Assmayer,
1810 Loisa Puget,
1830 Hans Bronsart von Schellendorf,
1830 Peter Arnold Heise,
1874 Fritz Bennicke Hart,
1875 Sara Wennerberg-Reuter,
1882 Gheorghe Cucu,
1889 Vladimir Mikhaylovich Deshevov,
1894 Alfonso Leng,
1897 Yves de La Casiniere,


----------



## LezLee

I can’t see anywhere to post death announcements so I’ll post this here.
Icelandic composer Jóhann Jóhansson (mostly film music) was found dead yesterday, cause unknown. He was only 48. 
A brilliant composer, his ‘IBM 1401 - A User’s Manual’ is marvellous.


----------



## Pugg

February 12th





1751 Joseph Waast Aubert Nonot,
1752 Josef Reicha,
1753 Lambert-Francois Godecharle,
1758 Christian Ignatius Latrobe,
1760 Jan Ladislav Dussek,
1778 Franz Joseph Volkert,
1853 Bertram Luard-Selby,
1885 James Scott,
1885 Licinio Refice,
1886 Gustaf Lazarus Nordqvist,
1891 Maurice Yvain,
1899 Albert Huybrechts,


----------



## Pugg

February 13th

1660 Johann Sigismund Kusser,
1755 Francois Alexander Sallantin,
1778 Fernando Sor, 
1787 James P Carrell, 
1820 Bela Albrecht Pal Keler,
1840 Georg Jacobi,
1862 Karel Weis, Czech composer and folk song collector,
1870 Leopold Godowsky,
1877 Jazeps Medins,
1883 Bainbridge Crist,
1908 Gerald Strang, Claresholm Canada,


----------



## Pugg

February 14th

1513 Domenico Maria Ferrabosco,
1602 Pier Francesco Cavalli,
1670 Georg Gabriel Schutz,
1679 Georg Friedrich Kauffmann,
1778 Fernando Sor,
1808 Michael Costa,
1880 Edgar Bainton
1882 Ignaz Friedman,
1897 Jorgen Bentzon
1902 Valentin Ruiz Azner.


----------



## Pugg

January 15th


1557 Alfonso Fontanelli,
1571 Michael Praetorius,
1740 Ernst Eichner,
1760 Jean-Francois Le Sueur,
1783 Johann Nepomuk Poissl,
1789 Friedrich Fesca,
1807 Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski,
1822 Theodor Uhlig,
1847 Robert Fuchs, 
1855 Gustav Hollaender, 
1874 Emilis Melngailis,
1885 Richard Wurz,
1899 Georges Auric, 
1901 Lodve France,
1907 Jean Langlais,


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> January 15th
> 
> 1557 Alfonso Fontanelli,
> 1571 Michael Praetorius,
> 1740 Ernst Eichner,
> 1760 Jean-Francois Le Sueur,
> 1783 Johann Nepomuk Poissl,
> 1789 Friedrich Fesca,
> 1807 Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski,
> 1822 Theodor Uhlig,
> 1847 Robert Fuchs,
> 1855 Gustav Hollaender,
> 1874 Emilis Melngailis,
> 1885 Richard Wurz,
> 1899 Georges Auric,
> 1901 Lodve France,
> 1907 Jean Langlais,


swiss!!! (chzzzz get it?)
http://www.talkclassical.com/13891-great-female-singers-past-32.html?highlight=#post1397472


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> swiss!!! (chzzzz get it?)
> http://www.talkclassical.com/13891-great-female-singers-past-32.html?highlight=#post1397472


see : The "Happy Birthday Opera Artist" thread


----------



## Pugg

February 17th



1790 Chretien Urhan,
1813 Semyon Stepanovich Gulak-Artemovsky,
1826 Franz von Holstein,
1836 Benjamin Edward Woolf,
1854 Oscar Fetras,
1890 Semyon Semyonovich Bogatiryov,
1907 Fernando Previtali


----------



## Pugg

February 17th



1653 Arcangelo Corelli,
1675 Johann Melchior Conradi,
1696 Ernst Gottlieb Baron,
1697 Louis-Maurice de La Pierre,
1747 Narciso Casanovas,
1796 Giovanni Pacini,
1816 Friedrich Wilhelm Markull,
1820 Henri Vieuxtemps,
1831 Francisco Salvador Daniel,
1850 Anton Urspruch,
1850 Ludwig Bonvin,
1882 Kurt Schindler,
1887 Leevi Antti Madetoja,
1906 Ramon Tapales,
1913 Rene Leibowitz




Jenkins, Karl (1944)


----------



## Pugg

February 18

1632 Giovanni Battista Vitali,
1716 Gaspard Fritz,
1751 Karl Haack, 
1770 Johann Christian Heinrich Rinck,
1819 Joseph Philbrick Webster
1841 Samuel Prowse Warren,
1850 George Henschel,
1880 Eric De Lamarter,


----------



## Pugg

February 19th

1616 Jacques de Saint-Luc,
1671 Charles-Hubert Gervais,
1743 [Ridolfo] Luigi Boccherini,
1762 Friedrich Franz Hurka,
1841 Felipe Pedrell,
1863 Emanuel Moor,
1880 Arthur Shepherd,
1881 Armin Knab,
1886 George Luther Foote
1913 Alvin Derold Etler,


----------



## Pugg

Febrary 20th



1705 Nicolas Chédeville
1734 Franz Ignaz Beck,
1745 Johann Peter Salomon,
1752 Charles Broche,
1770 Ferdinando Carulli
1802 Charles-Auguste de Beriot, Belgian violinist/composer
1803 Friedrich Theodor Frohlich, 
1816 Josef Michal Ksawery Jan Poniatowski,
1876 Fyodor Akimenko,
1887 David McKinley Williams
1889 Levko Mykolayevich Revutsky,
1900 Antonio Veretti,


----------



## Pugg

Febrary 21th

1556 Sethus Calvisius,
1674 Johann Augustin Kobelius,
1690 Christoph Stoltzenberg,
1776 Vincenzo Lavigna,
1791 Carl Czerny
1795 Francisco Manuel da Silva,
1801 Johann Wenzel Kalliwoda,
1814 Nicolo Gabrielli,
1831 Eduard Rappoldi,
1836 Clement-Philibert-Leo Delibes,
1836 Emil Hartmann,
1844 Charles-Marie Widor,
1861 Pierre Breville,
1878 Fritz Cortolezis,
1891 Karl King


----------



## Pugg

February 22th

1573 Gemignano Capilupi,
1745 Joao de Sousa Carvalho,
1761 Erik Eriksson Tulindberg,
1761 Jacob Kimball,
1764 Alexander Campbell,
1770 Jan Matyas Nepomuk August Vitasek,
1772 Joseph Lipavsky,
1772 Karl Jacob Wagner,
1779 Joachim Nicolas Eggert,
1810 Holger Simon Paulli,
1814 Henryk Oskar Kolberg,
1817 Niels Wilhelm Gade, Danish violinist/composer/conductor
1817 Carl Wilhelm Borchardt,
1819 Bernardo Calvo Puig, 
1833 Josef Foerster,
1834 Albert Heinrich Zabel,
1836 Eduard Wachmann,
1844 Kazamierz Julian Kratzer,
1883 Jaroslav Kocian,
1906 Edmund von Borck
1891 Lucien Cailliet,
1894 Alexander Spitzmuller-Harmersbach,


----------



## Pugg

February 23th,


1685 George Frideric Handel,
1730 Christian Joseph Lidarti,
1811 George Washington Hewitt,
1848 Thomas Paine Westendorf,
1873 Dmitri Arakishvili,
1882 Ladislav Vycpalek,
1886 Albert Edward Sammons,
1887 Oskar Frederik Lindberg
1900 Elinor Remick Warren
1905 Leonidas Zoras,


----------



## Pugg

February 24th

1679 Domenico Natale Sarro,
1717 Bernhard Hupfeld,
1797 Samuel Lover,
1842 Arrigio Enrico Boito,
1846 Luigi Denza,
1876 Jean Poveigh
1890 Antonio Massana,
1905 Guillaume Landre,


----------



## Pugg

February 25th

1680 Philipp Hyacinth 
1732 Robert Hudson, 
1735 Ernst William Wolf, 
1788 Mateo Ferrer,
1811 Carl Schuberth,
1840 Alexis Hollander,
1879 Otakar Ostrcil,
1895 Henri Martelli,
1901 Federico Ghisi,


----------



## Pugg

February 26th

1675 Johann Philipp Treiber,
1717 John Randall, British composer
1770 Antoine Reicha,
1772 Caspar Furstenau,
1825 Hans Balatka,
1831 Filippo Marchetti,
1834 Aleksander Zarzycki,
1838 Wendelin Weissheimer,
1845 Aleksander Rozycki,
1874 Carl Vogler
1875 Richard Wetz,
1877 Russell Alexander,

1896 Eduard Flipse, Dutch conductor/composer


----------



## Pugg

Febrary 27th 


1649 Johann Philipp Krieger,
1702 Johann Valentin Gorner,
1745 Silverius Muller,
1746 Gian Francesco Fortunati,
1759 Johann Carl Friedrich Rellstab,
1784 Job Plimpton,
1822 Eugene Gautier,
1846 Joaquin Valverde,
1848 Hubert Parry
1870 Louis Coerne,
1879 Jose Sancho Marraco,
1891 Georges E Migot
1893 Joseph Meisner,
1898 Rutkowski Bronislaw,
1899 Sulo Nikolai Salonen,


----------



## Pugg

February 28 and 1 on 29th

1747 Justin Morgan,
1854 Juliusz Zarebski,
1857 Gustave Adolph Kerker,
1875 Viliam Figus,
1876 John Alden Carpenter,
1877 Sergei Bortkiewicz,
1882 Richard Heinrich Stein,

*Gioachino Rossini 29 Februari 1792, Pesaro, Italië*


----------



## Pugg

March 1th

1607 Giovanni Francesco Milanta,
1690 Conrad Johann Conrad Beissel,
1709 Josef Antonin Gurecky,
1711 Peregrinus Pogl, 
1771 Armand-Emmanuel Trial,
1779 Jacob Gottfried Weber,
1799 Alexey Nikolayevich Verstovsky,
*1810 Frederic Chopin,*
1820 Richard Redhead,
1832 Friedrich Grutzmacher,
1841 Romualdo Marenco,
1878 Gabriel Edouard Xavier Dupont,
1909 Richard de Guide,


----------



## Pugg

March 2th

1555 Ludovico Spontoni, 
1755 Antoine-Frederic Gresnick, 
1759 Johann Christian Friedrich Haeffner, 
1815 Antonio Buzzolla, 
_1824 Bedrich Friedrich Smetana,_
1838 David Duffle Wood, 
1893 Maxime Dumoulin, 
1894 Renaat Veremans, Flemish composer
1900 Kurt J Weill,
1905 Marc Blitzstein


----------



## Pugg

March 3th

1705 Michael Schevenstuhl,
1814 Charles Kensington Salaman,
1857 Alfred Bruneau,
1867 Gustav Strube,
1886 James Friskin,
1889 Fritz Behrend,
1891 Federico Moreno Torroba,
1897 Jose Moreno Gans,
1908 Riccardo Nielsen,


----------



## Pugg

March 4th

1492 Francesco de Layolle,
*1678 Antonio Vivaldi,*
1742 Johann Heinrich Egli,
1754 Dieudonne-Pascal Pieltain,
1757 Ignaz Malzat,
1773 Pierre-Louis Hus-Desforges,
1819 Charles Oberthur,
1834 Peter Nicolai von Wilm,
1877 Alexander Fyodorovich Gedike,


----------



## Pugg

March 5th

1668 Francesco Gasparini
1748 William Shield,
1751 Jan Krtitel Kuchar,
1774 Christoph Ernst Friedrich Weyse,
1805 Theodore Labarre,
1828 Johann Gungl,
1843 William F Sudds,
1845 Alfonse Hasselmans,
1887 Heitor Villa-Lobos,
1899 Patrick Hadley,
1913 Yulian Grigor'yevich Kreyn,
1916 Horace Ian Parrott,


----------



## JLi

Happy birthday Heitor Villa-Lobos!


----------



## JLi

Also thanks for letting me k that Rossini was born on 2/29.


----------



## Pugg

JLi said:


> Also thanks for letting me k that Rossini was born on 2/29.


I have a niece once removes who also is born on: 2/29, poor boy, birthday just once every four years.


----------



## Pugg

March 6th 




1616 Malachias Siebenhaar,
1710 Giuseppi Antonio Paganelli,
1763 Jean Xavier Lefevre,
1779 Philipp Roth,
1785 Karol Kazimierz Kurpinski,
1793 Bernhard Joseph Klein,
1835 Ludwik Grossman,
1843 Artur Napoleao dos Santos,
1852 Joseph Bayer,
1887 Henri Gagnon,


----------



## Pugg

March 7th




1621 Georg Neumark,
1663 Tomaso Antonio Vitali,
1731 Jean-Louis Laruette,
1769 Josef Alois Ladurner,
1773 Tommaso Marchesi,
1797 Karl Schwencke,
1811 Christian Heinrich Hohmann,
1822 Victor Masse,
1858 Nikolai Artzibushev,
1875 Maurice Ravel,
1883 Carl Deis,
1895 Juan Jose Castro,
1906 Alejandro Garcia Caturla,
1906 Hans Lachman,
1907 Juan Francisco Giacobbe,

1906 Alejandro Garcia Caturla,
1906 Hans Lachman,
1907 Juan Francisco Giacobbe,


----------



## Pugg

March 8th



1714 Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach,
1783 Gottfied Wilhelm Fink,
1825 George William Martin,
1840 Franco Faccio,
1843 Vilhelm Svedbom,
1857 Ruggero Leoncavallo,
1876 Franco Alfano
1909 Anthony Donato


----------



## Pugg

March 9th




1737 Josef Mysliveček
1810 Jean-Georges Kastner,
1812 Jakob Eduard Schmolzer,
1826 Jean Joseph Bott,
1874 Richard Ohlsson,
1875 Martin Shaw,
1910 Samuel Barber


----------



## Pugg

March 10th

1698 Gaetano Maria Schiassi,
1713 Christian Friedrich Schale,
1755 Philipp Christoph Kayser,
1780 Juan Jose Landaeta,
1844 Pablo Martin M de_ Sarasate_ y Navascuez
1870 Alfred Kastner,
1872 Felix Borowski,
1875 Alexander Borisovich Goldenweiser
1892 Arthur Honegger,
1899 Finn Hoffding,
1905 Rene Bernier, Belgian composer,


----------



## Pugg

March 11th




1654 Heinrich Georg Neuss,
1683 Giovanni Veneziano,
1781 Anthony Philip Heinrich,
1812 William Vincent Wallace,
1827 Septimus Winner,
1879 Justus Hermann Wetzel,
1906 Aasan Ferit Alnar,
1909 Ljubica Maric,


----------



## Pugg

March 12th




1793 Augustin-Philippe Peellaert,
1826 Robert Lowry,
1837 Felix Alexandre Guilmant,
1848 Cyrill Kistler,
1855 John White,
1859 Josef Cyril Sychra,
1860 Salvatore Di Giacomo,
1874 Edmund Eysler,
1875 Julio Garreta,
1883 Judge Jackson,
1900 Zoltan Vasarhelyi,


----------



## Pugg

March 13th




1700 James Kent, 
1700 Michel Blavet, 
1712 Isfrid Kayser,
1767 Heinrich Domnich,
1850 Emilio Serrano y Ruiz
1860 Hugo Wolf, 
1862 Vasily Mikhaylovich Metallov, 
1883 Enrico Toselli
1887 Carlos Isamitt,
1890 Michael Taube,
1890 Fritz Busch,
1892 Alec Rowley,
1899 Pancho Vladigerov
1911 Jose Ardevol,


----------



## Pugg

March 14th



1623 Adam-Nicolas Gascon,
1681 Georg Philipp Telemann,
1755 Pierre-Louis Couperin,
1804 Johann Strauss the Elder,
1815 Josephine Lang,
1826 William Fiske Sherwin,
1835 Manuel Fernandez Caballero,
1875 Norman O'Neill,
1883 Juan Manén,
1887 Lawrance Collingwood,
1894 Josef Schelb,
1908 Nikolay Petrovich Rakov,


----------



## Pugg

March 15th





1754 Silvestro Palma,
1790 Nicola Vaccai,
1808 Gaetano Gaspari,
1835 Eduard Strauss,
1836 Henrique Alves de Mesquita,
1851 Jozef Surzynski,
1864 Johan Halvorsen,
1864 Leslie Stuart,
1867 Will Rossiter,
1884 Rudolf Piskacek,
1894 Slava Vorlova,


----------



## Pugg

March 16th



1651 Zaccaria Tevo,
1663 Nicolas Siret,
1745 Johann Wilhelm Cornelius von Konigslow,
1814 Jules Eugene Abraham Alary,
1823 William Henry Monk,


----------



## Pugg

March 17th


1664 Georg Osterreich,
1675 Petrus Laurentius Wockenfuss,
1746 Jan David Holland,
1839 Josef Rheinberger,
1848 Horace Wadham Nicholl,
1876 Frederic Ayers,
1880 Guillermo Uribe Holguin,
1890 Harold Morris,
1892 Sayed Darwish,


----------



## Pugg

March 18th

1644 Gottfried Wegner, 
1657 Giuseppe Ottavio Pitoni, 
1734 Joseph Schmitt,
1781 Gustave Vogt,
_1844 Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov,_
1866 Dumitru Kiriac-Georgescu,
1872 Frank Hoyt Losey,
1881 Paul Le Flem,
1882 Gian Francesco Malipiero,
1898 Otto Jochum,
1901 Piotr Perkowski,


----------



## Pugg

March 19th



1715 Charles-Joseph van Helmont,
1740 Johann Georg Roser,
1745 Nicolas Sejan,
1752 Jose Mauricio,
1767 Leonhard von Call,
1785 Pierre-Joseph-Guillaume Zimmermann,
1809 Fredrik Pacius,
1816 Johannes Josephus Hermanus Verhulst,
1847 Constantin Dimitrescu,
1873 Max Reger,
1879 Joseph Haas,
1883 Josef Matthias Hauer
1892 Robert Denzler,
1906 Normand Lockwood,
1907 Elizabeh LeFanu Maconochy,
1907 Marc Vaubourgoin,


----------



## Pugg

March 20th

1739 Eligio Celestino,
1829 Charles Albert White,
1833 Henry Southwick Perkins,
1863 Ernesto Nazareth,
1872 Bernhard Seklas,
1883 Karl Hasse,


----------



## Pugg

March 21th



1624 Francois Roberday,
1642 Georg Schmezer,
1685 Bach (Eisenach, 21 maart 1685 – Leipzig, 28 juli 1750) 
1708 Caspar Ruetz,
1716 Josef Ferdinand Norbert Seger,
1779 Alexis Garaude,
1836 Jesus Monasterio,
1839 Modest Mussorgsky
1863 Hugo Kaun,
1878 Thurlow Weed Lieurance,
1881 Hermann Sandby,
1883 Jules van Nuffel,
1904 Nikolaos Skalkottas,


----------



## Pugg

March 22th


1700 Giuseppe Sellitto,
1728 Giacomo Insanguine,
1752 Johann Georg Joseph Spangler,
1842 Carl A N Rosa, German violinist/composer
1842 Mykola Vytal'yevich Lysenko,
1865 Theophile Ysaye,
1868 Hamish MacCunn
1885 Adriano Lualdi,
1885 Jakabs Medins, 
1905 Carlo Alberto Pizzini, 
1930 Stephen Sondheim


----------



## Pugg

March 23th



1749 Hugo Franz Karl Alexander von Kerpen,
1750 Johannes Matthias Sperger,
1795 Leopold Jansa
1811 Camille Marie Stamaty,
1811 Carl Gottfried Wilhelm Taubert,
1834 Julius Reubke,
1837 Joseph Wieniawski,
1844 Eugene Gigout,
1864 Hjalmar Borgstrom,
1864 Louis Glass,
1884 Glauco Velasquez,
1895 Dane Rudhyar,
1900 Jose Antonio Calcano


----------



## Pugg

March 24th



1714 Carlo Giovanni Testori,
1732 Gian Francesco de Majo,
1749 Bernard Jumentier,
1762 Marcos Antonio da Fonseca, Portuguese opera composer
1817 Aime Maillart,
1884 Gino Marinuzzi,


----------



## Pugg

March 25th



1495 Leonhard Paminger,
1699 Johann Adolf Hasse,
1702 Christian Gottlieb Ziegler,
1713 Jean-Baptiste Canavas,
1745 Nicolas Etienne Framery,
1762 Francesco Giuseppi Pollini,
1769 Salvatore Vigano,
1770 Carl Friedrich Ebers, composer
1879 Otakar Zich, Czech composer,
1881 Béla Bartok,
1910 Mario Peragallo,


----------



## Pugg

March 26th



1671 Giacomo Cesare Predieri,
1684 Johann Graf,
1717 Manuel Jeronimo Romero de Avila,
1758 Johann Daniel Ferstenberg, 
1783 Johann Baptist Weigl,
1806 Josef Slavik,
1819 Francisco Eduardo da Costa,
1827 Emanuel Kania,
1830 John Rogers Thomas,
1840 Carli Zoeller
1854 Braulio Dueno Colon,
1859 Nikolay Alexandrovich Sokolov,
1862 George William Louis Marshall-Hall,
1874 Oskar Nedbal,
1885 Julius Harrison,
1889 Vaclav Kapral,
1896 Richard Flury,
1898 Renzo Massarani,
1899 William Baines,
1900 Isadore Freed,
1904 Hermann Schroeder,

1907 Leigh Harline,
1907 Louis Saguer,


----------



## Pugg

March 27th




1702 Johann Ernst Eberlin,
1710 Joseph Marie Clement dall' Abaco,
1746 Augustin Ullinger, c
1757 Richard John Samuel Stevens,
1772 Giovanni Liverati,
1816 George Elvey,
1818 Jakob Axel Josephson,
1851 Ruperto Chapi y Lorente,
1851 Vincent d'Indy,
1858 Peter Christian Lutkin,
1883 Jan Kunc,
1892 Ferde (Ferdinand Rudolf von) Grofe,
1901 Albert Henneberg,
1912 Reuel Lahmer,
1912 Robert Watson Hughes,
1913 Godfrey Turner,


----------



## Pugg

March 28th



1621 Heinrich Schwemmer,
1737 Francesco Zannetti,
1741 Johann Andre,
1779 Angelo Maria Benincori,
1868 Wojciech Gawronski,
1883 William H Harris,
1885 Marc-Jean-Baptiste Delmas,
1886 Jaroslav Novotny,
1887 Rudolf F W Boskaljon, Curacao, musician/composer
1900 Achille Longo,
1902 Jaromír Vejvoda,


----------



## Pugg

March 29th

1616 Johann Erasmus Kindermann,
1725 Joseph Franz Xaver Dominik Stalder,
1752 Edward Jones,
1886 Gustaf Adolf Tiburtius Bengtsson,
1902 William Walton.


----------



## Pugg

March 30th



1687 Johann Balthasar Freisslich,
1750 John Stafford Smith,
1772 Johann Wilhelm Wilms,
1804 Salomon Sulzer,
1805 Adrien de La Fage,
1811 Angelo Catelani, Italian composer/conductor
1815 Wincenty Studzinski,
1830 Auguste Tolbecque,
1835 Bernhard Scholz,
1872 Sergey Nikiforovich Vasilenko,
1908 Camille Schmit,
1908 Kurt Bruggemann,


----------



## Pugg

March 31th

1684 Francesco Durante,
1717 Florian Wrastill,
1732 _Franz Joseph Haydn,_
1791 Franciszek Wincenty Mirecki,
1809 Otto Jonas Lindblad,
1822 Rafael Hernando.


----------



## Pugg

April 1th

1643 Christian Demelius,
1725 Francois Bainville,
1834 Isidore Edouard Legouix,
1847 Gavriil Musicescu,
1866 Ferruccio Busoni,
1871 F Melius Christiansen,
1872 Tadeusz Joteyko,
1873 Sergei Rachmaninoff,
1883 Aleksander V Aleksandrov,
1886 Casimir von Paszthory,
1901 Boris Koutzen,
1907 Walter Kaufmann,


----------



## Pugg

April 2th.

1628 Constantin Christian Dedekind,
1632 Georg Caspar Weckler,
1728 Franz Asplmayr,
1733 Giacomo Tritto,
1735 Christian Gotthilf Tag,
1735 Franz Volrath Buttstett,
1763 Giacomo Gotifredo Ferrari,
1803 Franz Paul Lachner,
1817 Teodulo Mabellini,
1901 Anis Fuleihan,
1902 Danilo Svara,


----------



## Pugg

April 3th


1569 Giovanni Battista Massarengo,
1603 William Smith, English composer,
1617 Antimo Liberati,
1649 Joseph François Salomon,
1751 Jean-Baptiste Lemoyne,
1825 Adolf Rzepko,
1859 Reginald De Koven,
1889 Grigoras Dinicu,
1895 Bjarne Brustad,
1895 Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco,
1904 Peter Van Steeden,


----------



## Pugg

April 4th

1716 John Evangelist Schreiber
1731 Francesc Morera i Cots,
1740 Wolfgang Nicolaus Haueisen,
1752 Niccolo Antonio Zingarelli,
1755 Vincenc Mašek,
1762 Stephen Storace,
1804 Joseph Fischhof,
1836 Charles Jerome Hopkins,
1843 Hans Richter,
1872 Nikolai Amani,
1875 Jozef Szulc,
1879 Gabriel Groulez,
1882 Mary Howe,
1905 Eugene Bozza,


----------



## Pugg

Aparil 5th

1595 John Wilson,
1598 Laurentius Erhard,
1698 Georg Gottfried Wagner,
1727 Pasquale Ankossi,
1784 Louis [Ludwig] Spohr,
1799 Vincenzo Fioravanti,
1828 Pietro Plantania,
1839 Stanislaw Pilinski,
1853 Alfonso Randano,
1854 Vicente Goicoechea Errasti,
1859 Wilhelm Harteveld,
1876 Viktor Patrick Vretblad,
1885 Dimitrie Cuclin,
1903 Thomas Baron Pitfield,
1905 Jef Maes,


----------



## Pugg

April 6th 



1631 Vincenzo De Grandis,
1660 Johann Kuhnau,
1672 Andre Cardinal Destouches,
1708 Johann George Reutter,
1752 Johann Friedrich Kranz,
1757 Alessandro Rolla,
1812 Gavril Yakimovich Lomakin,
1815 Friedrich Robert Volkmann,
1818 Francis Henry Brown,
1835 Jose Marraco y Ferrer,
1844 Joseph Ludwig,
1878 Carl Emil Theodor Ehrenberg,
1885 Carlos Leon Salzedo,
1892 Mateusz Glinski,
1896 Juan Tomas Perez,
1900 Andres Sas,
1911 Phyllis Margaret Duncan Tate,
1912 Endre Szekely,
1921 Andrew Welsh Imbrie,


----------



## Pugg

April 7th

1694 Coelestin Praelisauer, 
1699 Andreas Benedikt Praelisauer, 
1727 Henri Hardouin, 
1745 Georg Druschetzky, 
1748 Georg Wenzel Ritter, 
1763 Domenico Dragonetti, 
1768 Karl Theodor Toeschi, 
1819 Hubert Leonard, 
1826 Johann Hermann Berens, 
1851 Otto Adolf Klauwell, 
1895 Eduardo Toldra,


----------



## Pugg

March 8tt

1697 Pierre Prowo,
1756 Joseph Gehot,
1776 Thaddaus Weigl,
1843 Asger Hamerik, [Hammerich],
1878 Rudolf Nelson,
1880 Victor Schertzinger,
1881 Fernand Lamy,
1885 Dimitrios Levidis,
1889 Adrian Boult
1895 Sigurdur Thordarson,
1896 Karl Hermann Pillney,
1904 John Antill,


----------



## Pugg

April 9th

1697 Pierre Prowo,
1756 Joseph Gehot,
1776 Thaddaus Weigl,
1843 Asger Hamerik, [Hammerich],
1878 Rudolf Nelson,
1880 Victor Schertzinger,
1881 Fernand Lamy,
1885 Dimitrios Levidis,
1889 Adrian Boult
1895 Sigurdur Thordarson,
1896 Karl Hermann Pillney,
1904 John Antill,


----------



## Pugg

April 10th

1737 Francois Giroust,
1847 Charles Swinnerton Heap,
1864 Eugene Francis Charles D'Albert,
1887 Heinz Tiessen, 
1906 Fud Livingston,


----------



## Pugg

April 11th



1586 Pietro Della Valle, 
1638 Diogo Dias Melgaz,
1681 Anne Danican Philidor,
1682 Jean-Joseph Mouret,
1715 John Alcock,
1735 Pierre Nicolas La Houssaye,
1769 Johann Georg Lickl,
1775 Charles-Francois Dumonchau,
1779 Louise Reichardt, 
1838 Joseph Leopold Rockel,
1840 John Conrad Nordqvist,
1859 Basil Harwood,
1881 Harvey Bartlett Gaul,


----------



## Pugg

April 12th


1626 Paul Hainlein,
1716 Felice de' Giardini,
1722 Pietro Nardini,
1727 Gaspare Gabellone,
1760 Juan Manuel Olivares,
1769 Giovanni Agostino Perotti,
1788 Johann Erik Nordblom,
1815 Henry Hugo Pierson,
1827 Edward Mollenhauer,
1839 Victorin de Joncieres,
1840 Edmond Audran,
1851 Emil Liebling,


----------



## Pugg

April 13th


1713 Pierre de Jelyotte,
1733 Johann Heinrich Zang,
1762 Karl Friedrich Horn,
1799 Joseph Rastrelli,
1816 William Sterndale Bennett,
1830 Eduard Lassen,

1865 Heinrich Reinhardt,
1868 John Blackwood McEwen,
1873 Theodore Morse,
1883 Alexander Alexandrov,
1886 Ethel Leginska,
1894 Ludvig Irgens Jensen,
1899 Alexander Alexandrovich Davidenko,


----------



## Pugg

April 14th

1676 Ernst Christian Hesse,
1718 Emanuele Barbella,
1723 John Wainwright,
1782 Carlo Coccia,
1842 Sven August Korling,
1843 Gustave Leon Huberti,
1852 Henrique Oswald,
1873 Viktor Joseph Keldorfer,
1895 Wiktor Labunski,


----------



## Pugg

April 15th

1637 Valentin Molitor,
1651 Domenico Gabrielli,
1688 Johann Friedrich Fasch,
1689 Ferdinand Zellbell the elder, Swedish composer (d. 1765)
1757 George Knowil Jackson,
1827 Julius Tausch,
1843 Carl Eilhardt,
1891 Vaino Raitio,


----------



## Pugg

April 16th

1673 Francesco Feroci,
1697 Johann Gottlieb Gorner,
1800 Jozef Stefani,
1838 Karel Bendl,
1868 Joel Angel, Russian musicologist/composer
1871 Martin Lunssens,
1882 Seth Bingham,
1885 Leo Weiner
1886 Jekabs Graubins,
1886 Konstantin Mostras,
1893 Federico Mompou,
1893 Joseph Yasser,


----------



## Pugg

April 17th


1587 Marco Ivan Lukacic,
1683 Johann David Heinichen,
1715 Johann Wolfgang Kleinknecht,
1719 Christian Gottfried Krause,
1738 Philip Hayes,
1741 Johann Gottlieb Naumann,
1811 Ann Sheppard Mounsey,
1820 Gottfried Conradi,
1833 Jean-Baptiste Accolay,
1883 Hermann Darewsky,
1885 Cecil Burleigh,


1977 Frederik Magle.


----------



## Pugg

April 18th



1605 Giacomo Carissimi,
1759 Jacques-Christian-Michel Widerkehr,
1764 Bernhard Anselm Weber, pianist/conductor/composer
1777 Ignac Ruzitska,
1786 Franz Xaver Schnyder von Wartensee,
1806 Ludwig Schuberth
1813 James McCune Smith,
1819 Franz von Suppé,
1844 Nikolaj Rimski-Korsakov
1907 Miklos Rozsa,
1839 Frantz Jehin-Prume,
1845 Wilhelm Gericke,
1855 Josef Gruber,


----------



## Pugg

April 19th


1605 Orazio Benevoli,
1660 Sebastian Duron,
1715 James Nares,
1770 Georg Abraham Schneider,
1771 Giuseppe Cartufo,
1785 Alexandre Pierre Francois Boely,
1798 Franz Joseph Glaser,
1858 Siegfried Ochs,
1868 Max Von Schillings,
1888 William L Axt,


----------



## Pugg

April 20th


1594 Matthäus Appelt,
1725 Johann Friedrich Klöffler,
1748 Georg Michael Telemann,
1761 Johann Gottlieb Karl Spazier,
1858 Auguste Chapuis,
1866 Victor Hollaender,
1870 Simeon Roncal,
1881 Nikolai Myaskovsky,
1881 Sem Dresden,
1900 Fred Raymond,


----------



## Pugg

April 21th


1672 Johann Philipp Kafer,
1730 Antonin Kammel,
1749 Johann Michael Malzat,
1774 Jean-Baptiste Biot,
1779 William Knyvett,
1814 Beni Egressy,
1824 Anselmo Clave,
1853 Charles-Theodore Malherbe,
1854 Wladyslaw Rzepko,
1871 Vojtech Rihovsky,
1892 Jaroslav Kvapil,
1899 Clement D'Hooghe,
1901 Julian Bautista,
1907 Antoni Szalowski,


----------



## Pugg

April 22th

1828 Guilherme Antonio Cossoul,
1858 Ethel Mary Smyth,
1868 Jose Vianna da Motta,
1884 Armas Emmanuel Launis,
1892 Nikolai Obouhov,
1906 Eric William Fenby,


----------



## Pugg

April 23th


1623 Jan Adam Reincken,
1649 Andreas Kneller,
1715 Johann Friedrich Doles,
1735 Ildephons Haas,
1747 Alexandre-Auguste Robineau,
1756 Alexander Reinagle,
1809 Eugene-Prosper Prevost,
1877 Arthur Farwell,
1891 Sergei Prokofiev,
1900 Ary Verhaar,
1900 Henry Barraud,


----------



## Pugg

April 24th


1538 Gugliemo Gonzaga,
1594 Benedikt Lechler,
1670 Christian Ludwig Boxberg,
1706 Giovanni Battista Martini,
1742 Roman Hoffstetter,
1877 Charles Cuvillier,
1897 Gyorgy Kosa,


----------



## Pugg

April 25th



1567 Aurelio Signoretti,
1614 Marc'Antonio Pasqualini,
1666 Johann Heinrich Buttstett,
1690 Gottlieb Theophil Muffat,
1723 Giovanni Marco Rutini,
1730 Fedele Fenaroli,
1818 Marek Konrad Sokolowski,
1837 William Charles Levey,
1869 Karl Prohaska,
1876 Ruben Marcos Campos,
1897 Haro Levoni Step'anyan,
1901 Ernst Gernot Klussmann,
1903 Carl Gustav Sparre Olsen,


----------



## Pugg

April 27th 

1567 Nicolas Forme,
1603 Francesco Nigetti,
1796 Auguste-Matthieu Panseron,
1806 Ludwig Friedrich Hetsch,
1822 Jan Albert van Eyken,
1906 Leopold Spinner,
1910 Erland von Koch,
1910 Ernst Tittel,


----------



## Norman Gunston

Who is and where is this Pugg person?


----------



## Roger Knox

*Happy Birthday Carl Reinecke (1824-1910)!*

Today, June 23, 2018, would be *Carl Reinecke's* 194th birthday! Better late than never that I've learned to acknowledge this master and enjoy his music -- the flute sonata _Undine_, or the Flute Concerto, or the Harp Concerto. More to come on his concertos in the Neglected German and Austrian Orchestral Composers thread.


----------



## ldiat

Norman Gunston said:


> Who is and where is this Pugg person?






gone Mayb In Space Somewhere Pugg


----------



## Dominic Erbacher

Happy belated birthday to Grieg!


----------



## Armanvd

Happy 100th birthday to Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Radames

Armanvd said:


> Happy 100th birthday to Leonard Bernstein


I was wondering if anyone was going to mention him. This is a biggie. All year they are doing his music in concert. Big 100 b-day bash at Tangelwood tonight.


----------



## Roger Knox

There is now a complete box set of all Bernstein's recordings on CD and DVD. Bernstein is unique, a great river that flows wherever it goes.


----------



## Pyotr

Henryk Szeryng (22 September 1918 – 3 March 1988) a Polish-Mexican violinist, would have been 100 today. He was fluent in seven languages. To me, he is most known for his recording of the Brahms violin concerto. He made his solo debut on 6 January 1933 playing the Brahms Violin Concerto. And his last concert, before he died, was playing the same work.


----------



## dismrwonderful

I love the Brahms Concerto and enjoy listening to different interpretations. I'm downloading this one from You Tube to try it out.

Dan


----------



## Knight769

Happy 248th Birthday to Ludwig Van Beethoven. Born on Sunday, December 16th, 1770. His birthday is sometimes mistakenly listed as December 17th, 1770, because he was baptized one day after his birth. Ludwig was born in the evening on a Sunday night. And his parents waited until the next day to baptize him.


----------



## Armanvd

Happy Birthday to Mohammad Reza Lotfi, One of the greatest Iranian musicians and composers.


----------



## flamencosketches

Happy 263rd (?) birthday to Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart!


----------



## flamencosketches

Happy birthday to the great Franz Schubert! He is quite possibly my favorite composer, though that is easy to say because I'm listening to his music right now. 222 years.


----------



## Dedalus

Happy birthday Alban Berg!


----------



## Gordontrek

Today would have been the 90th birthday of Jerry Goldsmith, whose wonderful scores graced the silver screen for over 40 years.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

I can proudly say I share a birthday with Mahler! 7/7 :>


----------



## Schoenberg

Happy birthday, Chopin.


----------



## flamencosketches

Happy birthday, JS Bach.


----------



## Music Snob

Happy Birthday Richard Wagner!!!!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Happy birthday Richard! I listened to your music (Tannhäuser and Meistersinger overtures) today while travelling at 300 km/h between Cologne and Frankfurt. I have a feeling that if you were still alive, you would enjoy the ride too ;-)


----------



## flamencosketches

Happy birthday to Robert Schumann. :cheers:


----------



## 99lyricstore

It's nice to know all composers birthday date.. 
Here some songs list of bollywood composers songs:-
https://www.99Lyricstore.com/


----------



## TapeMeasureTobias

In celebration of Anton Eberl's 253rd birthday...


----------



## StrE3ss

Happy Birthay Edvard Grieg:tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Happy Birthday to Glazunov!

I got some great news to share about him too. Next saturday at the Proms, his 5th Symphony is getting performed. It hasn't been played there since 1897! This is a really historical moment, and a great sign of progress in getting his name out there for general audiences. I hope the concert goes really well and gives a great first impression for folks out there that don't know him, or only know a few pieces. You'll be able to hear a stream of the concert online.

Details below:
https://www.bbc.co.uk/events/ebv9hn


----------



## Ethereality

Happy Birthday, buddy.


----------



## Knight769

**********HAPPY 249th BIRTHDAY TO LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN!!**********

Late in the afternoon on Sunday, December 16th, 1770, Ludwig van Beethoven was born in Bonn, Germany. His parents were Johann and Maria Magdalena. Ludwig was baptized on Monday, December 17th, which has led to some confusion about the actual day of his birth. Some historians confuse his actual birthday (December 16th) with the day he was baptized (December 17th). It was customary in the late 1700's in Germany to baptize your baby the day after birth. Ludwig was born on a Sunday, late in the afternoon. His parents waited until Monday to have Ludwig baptized. 
Two other pieces of historical evidence support December 16th as being Ludwig's birthday. A letter from his father to Ludwig wishing him a happy birthday. And a note from a friend that mentioned December 16th as his birthday.


----------



## Rogerx

Knight769 said:


> Sunday, December 16th, 1770, Ludwig van Beethoven was born in Bonn, Germany. Happy 249th Birthday to the great composer Ludwig van Beethoven!!!!


I add the picture, if you don't mind.


----------



## Dorsetmike

John Stanley 27 Jan 1712 - 19 May 1786 (OK I'm posting a couple of hours early, I'm off to bed and plan a lie in tomorrow morning)

http://www.hoasm.org/VIIJ/Stanley.html






https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=john+stanley+sonatas


----------



## Rogerx

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (27 January 1756 - 5 December 1791)*



Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (27 January 1756 - 5 December 1791)


----------



## Rogerx

*Franz Peter Schubert ( 31 January 1797 - 19 November 1828)*


----------



## flamencosketches

Happy 223rd, Franz. I will be listening to a lot of his music today, starting with the Wanderer Fantasy and the 9th symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

*Jakob Ludwig Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy(3 February 1809 - 4 November 1847)*










Jakob Ludwig Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy[n 1] (3 February 1809 - 4 November 1847), born and widely known as Felix Mendelssohn,[n 2] was a German composer, pianist, organist and conductor of the early Romantic period. Mendelssohn's compositions include symphonies, concertos, piano music and chamber music. His best-known works include his overture and incidental music for A Midsummer Night's Dream, the Italian Symphony, the Scottish Symphony, the oratorio Elijah, the overture The Hebrides, his mature Violin Concerto, and his String Octet. The melody for the Christmas carol "Hark! The Herald Angels Sing" is also his. Mendelssohn's Songs Without Words are his most famous solo piano compositions.

A grandson of the philosopher Moses Mendelssohn, Felix Mendelssohn was born into a prominent Jewish family. He was brought up without religion until the age of seven, when he was baptised as a Reformed Christian. Felix was recognised early as a musical prodigy, but his parents were cautious and did not seek to capitalise on his talent.

Mendelssohn enjoyed early success in Germany, and revived interest in the music of Johann Sebastian Bach, notably with his performance of the St Matthew Passion in 1829. He became well received in his travels throughout Europe as a composer, conductor and soloist; his ten visits to Britain - during which many of his major works were premiered - form an important part of his adult career. His essentially conservative musical tastes set him apart from more adventurous musical contemporaries such as Franz Liszt, Richard Wagner, Charles-Valentin Alkan and Hector Berlioz. The Leipzig Conservatory,[n 3] which he founded, became a bastion of this anti-radical outlook. After a long period of relative denigration due to changing musical tastes and antisemitism in the late 19th and early 20th centuries, his creative originality has been re-evaluated. He is now among the most popular composers of the Romantic era.


----------



## HerbertNorman

I will be listening to the "Scottish" Symphony tonight , and his violin concerto


----------



## flamencosketches

Happy birthday to the great Alban Berg.










Was Berg the most photogenic composer of all time, or what?


----------



## danj

Happy birthday to Arcangelo Corelli!









Concerto Grossi... one of my favorites and, of course, La Folia.


----------



## Rogerx

*George FridericHandel 23 February 1685 (O.S.) [(N.S.) 5 March – 14 April 1759)*



Handel, George Frideric (1685)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Frideric_Handel


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Handel, George Frideric (1685)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Frideric_Handel


Thanks for alerting us to this! I knew there was a reason I decided to start my day with Handel Keyboard Suites.


----------



## LarryShone

Rogerx said:


> Handel, George Frideric (1685)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Frideric_Handel


I always think this particular image looks like Brian May!


----------



## Rogerx

LarryShone said:


> I always think this particular image looks like Brian May!


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rogerx

*Gioachino Antonio Rossini (29 February 1792 - 13 November 1868)*



Gioachino Antonio Rossini(29 February 1792 - 13 November 1868) was an Italian composer who gained fame for his 39 operas, although he also wrote many songs, some chamber music and piano pieces, and some sacred music. He set new standards for both comic and serious opera before retiring from large-scale composition while still in his thirties, at the height of his popularity.


----------



## Rogerx

*Frédéric François Chopin 1 March 1810 - 17 October 1849*



Frédéric François Chopin 1 March 1810 - 17 October 1849)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frédéric_Chopin


----------



## LarryShone

Happy Birthday Chopin!


----------



## Rogerx

*Antonio Vivaldi (born Venice, 4 March 1678; died Vienna, 28 July 1741)*



https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antonio_Vivaldi


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antonio_Vivaldi


I have to say thanks for bringing this thread back to life. Now I'll have to spin a couple of Vivaldi discs today in his honor.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> I have to say thanks for bringing this thread back to life. Now I'll have to spin a couple of Vivaldi discs today in his honor.


I did three already.


----------



## LarryShone

Happy birthday to one of my favourite composers


__
http://instagr.am/p/B7TcCxrgCtt/


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> I did three already.


I know! That's why I'm thanking you. Before you started, no one had posted in this thread for a long time.


----------



## LarryShone

flamencosketches said:


> I know! That's why I'm thanking you. Before you started, no one had posted in this thread for a long time.


There have been quite a few recent posts in here


----------



## flamencosketches

LarryShone said:


> There have been quite a few recent posts in here


Many of them from Rogerx


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> I did three already.





flamencosketches said:


> I know! That's why I'm thanking you. Before you started, no one had posted in this thread for a long time.





flamencosketches said:


> Many of them from Rogerx


And what have you been listening from Vivaldi or did I miss something?


----------



## Rogerx

*Heitor Villa-Lobos - March 5, 1887 - November 17, 1959*



Heitor Villa-Lobos - March 5, 1887 - November 17, 1959

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heitor_Villa-Lobos


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> And what have you been listening from Vivaldi or did I miss something?


The Stabat Mater and a handful of concertos for strings. Both on the Naïve label.


----------



## Rogerx

*Maurice Ravel French 7 March 1875 - 28 December 1937)*



Joseph Maurice Ravel French 7 March 1875 - 28 December 1937)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maurice_Ravel


----------



## Rogerx

*Georg Philipp Telemann ( 14 March] 1681 - 25 June 1767*


----------



## LarryShone

Happy Birthday Telemann


----------



## Rogerx

*Nikolaj Andrejevitsj Rimski-Korsakov (18th March 1844 - Ljoebensk June1908)*


----------



## Rogerx

*Modest Petrovich Mussorgsky Born 21 March 1839 – 28 March [O.S. 16 March] 1881)*


----------



## LarryShone

Happy Birthday J. S. Bach, born 21 March 1685 (or 31st March in the old calendar)


----------



## PaHaydnAdventure

LarryShone said:


> Happy Birthday J. S. Bach, born 21 March 1685 (or 31st March in the old calendar)


Isn't it the other way around? 3/21/1685 on the old calendar, 3/31/1685 going by our calendar?

BTW, I am ok celebrating it twice. Bach was pretty good!


----------



## LarryShone

PaHaydnAdventure said:


> Isn't it the other way around? 3/21/1685 on the old calendar, 3/31/1685 going by our calendar?
> 
> BTW, I am ok celebrating it twice. Bach was pretty good!


Yea I screwed up, oops


----------



## adriesba

Is there a performer birthdays thread?


----------



## Rogerx

adriesba said:


> Is there a performer birthdays thread?


Here you are :

The "Happy Birthday Opera Artist" thread


----------



## adriesba

Rogerx said:


> Here you are :
> 
> The "Happy Birthday Opera Artist" thread


Thanks. 

I see there have been no posts in a long time though. 

I feel like there should be one for conductors, instrumentalists, singers, dancers, all in one thread together or something...


----------



## adriesba

I see there is this too:

The classical music birthday thread

Maybe time for a thread resurrection......... IDK


----------



## Rogerx

adriesba said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I see there have been no posts in a long time though.
> 
> I feel like there should be one for conductors, instrumentalists, singers, dancers, all in one thread together or something...


You can ask the mods to squeezes those two together and continue .
Not the composers though.

Do it by P.M


----------



## flamencosketches

Happy birthday to Béla Bartók.


----------



## flamencosketches

Happy birthday to Pierre Boulez.










The greatest composer/conductor since Mahler? Quite possibly... Rest in peace.


----------



## Rogerx

*Johann Sebastian Bach (31 March 1685 - 28 July 1750)*


----------



## Rogerx

*Franz Joseph Haydn Born 31 March 1732 - 31 May 1809*



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Haydn


----------



## LarryShone

Happy Birthday papa Haydn


----------



## Rogerx

*Sergej Rachmaninov April 1th*



(Russisch: Sergei Rachmaninoff) (Novgorod, 1 april 1873 - Beverly Hills, 28 maart 1943)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergei_Rachmaninoff


----------



## LarryShone

Happy Birthday Rach!


----------



## Rogerx

Sergei Sergeyevich Prokofiev

[O.S. 23 April] 1891 - 5 March 1953)


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Sergei Sergeyevich Prokofiev
> 
> [O.S. 23 April] 1891 - 5 March 1953)


Hmm, the English language wikipedia has his birthday as April 27 (or O.S. April 15), but every other language wikipedia has it on the 23rd. I suspect the 23rd is the correct birth date. In any case, happy birthday to a great composer.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Hmm, the English language wikipedia has his birthday as April 27 (or O.S. April 15), but every other language wikipedia has it on the 23rd. I suspect the 23rd is the correct birth date. In any case, happy birthday to a great composer.


It is, I did my research.


----------



## adriesba

Yes, it's the 23rd. That's what my copy of _Baker's Biographical Dictionary of Musicians _says. Must be cautious with Wikipedia. 

Anyway.......

Happy birthday to Prokofiev!

Here is a link to an album with my favorite performance of my favorite work by Prokofiev, _Alexander Nevsky_:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mY6oMVFiBipJu8y_oPzPcFm7oWZc 1a0hc

And _Cinderella_:






_Cinderella_ was the first ballet I ever saw.

Symphony no. 5:






Prokofiev seems to be omnipresent in the concerts I've been to, I think probably even more so than Beethoven or Mozart. It seems like every year at least one concert I go to will have a Prokofiev piece. I don't choose this on purpose, it's just what the orchestras decide to perform. I've seen his 5th symphony twice, and I've seen _Peter and the Wolf_ three times (one was an interesting arrangement for theater organ). Even this past year with the concert season cut short I still saw a Prokofiev piece. It was a choreographed _Peter and the Wolf_ which I saw last month.

So again, happy birthday, Prokofiev!


----------



## LarryShone

Happy Birthday Prokofiev, a sketch from a few years ago


----------



## Rogerx

*May 7th Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*



Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky


----------



## Rogerx

*Johannes Brahms German:y 7 May 1833 - 3 April 1897)*



Johannes Brahms


----------



## HerbertNorman

Happy birthday Tchaikovsky , one of the first two composers that got me listening to classical music (the other being Beethoven...)


----------



## LarryShone

Ah, S dnem rozhdeniya Tchaikovsky
С днем рождения


----------



## Rogerx

May 14th 1842 Jules Massenet


----------



## Rogerx

*Gabriel Urbain Fauré ( 12 May 1845 - 4 November 1924)*



Gabriel Urbain Fauré ( 12 May 1845 - 4 November 1924)


----------



## Rogerx

*May 15th 1567 Claudio Monteverdi*



May 15th 1567 Claudio Monteverdi, Italian composer and pioneer in development of opera


----------



## Rogerx

*May 17th 1866 Erik Satie, French composer*



1866 Erik Satie, French composer


----------



## Rogerx

*Richard Wagner born on 22 th May 1813 Leipzig,*


----------



## Music Snob

Happy Birthday Richard Wagner!!


----------



## adriesba

Happy birthday, Wagner!!!  :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

*Sir Edward William Elgar (2 June 1857 - 23 February 1934)*



Edward Elgar


----------



## Rogerx

*June 6th 1903 Aram Khachaturian, Soviet composer*


----------



## Rogerx

*June 8th*



1810 Robert Schumann, German composer


----------



## Rogerx

*Albinoni (8 June 1671 - 17 January 1751)*


----------



## BenG

Carl Nielsen. 1865 - 1931


----------



## Rogerx

*June 11th 1864 Richard Strauss, German composer*


----------



## Rogerx

*June 15th*



1843 Edvard Grieg, Norwegian composer


----------



## Rogerx

*June 17th Offenbach*


----------



## Rogerx

*June 17th 1882 Igor Stravinsky*


----------



## adriesba

Happy birthday, Igor Stravinsky! :trp:


----------



## Rogerx

*June 19th*



1854 Alfredo Catalani, Italian operatic composer


----------



## Rogerx

*June 25th Gustave Charpentier, French opera composer*



1860 Gustave Charpentier, French opera composer


----------



## Rogerx

*July 2th*



1714 Christoph Willibald Gluck, Austrian composer


----------



## Rogerx

*July 3th 1854 Leoš Janáček*



1854 Leoš Janáček, Czech composer


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The birthday man Rogerx! When is your birthday?


----------



## Rogerx

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The birthday man Rogerx! When is your birthday?


February 29th :angel:


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> February 29th :angel:


so your 12 years old!!:lol:


----------



## Rogerx

*July 7th Gustav Mahler 1911*



July 7th Gustav Mahler 1911


----------



## Rogerx

*July 9th 1879 Ottorino Respighi*



July 9th 1879 Ottorino Respighi, Italian composer


----------



## Rogerx

*July 10th*



1895 Carl Orff, German composer


----------



## Rogerx

*August 9th*



1875 Albert William Ketèlbey, British pianist / composer


----------



## Rogerx

1910 Samuel Barber American composer


----------



## Rogerx

*Claude Debussy ( 22 August 1862 - 25 March 1918)*


Belated.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Belated.


Dang! I had no idea. I'll have to dedicate much of the rest of the day to Debussy...


----------



## Rogerx

*Umberto Giordano, august 27th*

g

1867 Umberto Giordano, Italian composer, born in Foggi


----------



## Rogerx

*September 4th*



1824 Anton Bruckner, Austrian composer


----------



## Rogerx

*September 8th*


1841- Antonín Dvořák


----------



## Rogerx

*Sepetember 12th*



1906 -Dmitry Shostakovich Russian composer


----------



## LarryShone

I'm always a day late with these thanks to the time zones...
Happy Birthday Shosty


----------



## Rogerx

*Arnold Schönberg 13 September 1874*



Arnold Schoenberg or Schönberg was an Austrian-born composer, music theorist, teacher, writer, and painter.


----------



## montazdm12

The best link.
talkclassical.com/


----------



## Rogerx

montazdm12 said:


> The best link.
> talkclassical.com/


What do you mean?


----------



## Malx

September 15th

Frank Martin 1890 - 1974


----------



## Rogerx

*September 21 th*



1874 Gustav Holst, English composer


----------



## Rogerx

*September 25 1906*



Rogerx said:


> 1906 -Dmitry Shostakovich Russian composer


 I am sorry, this is the right date.


----------



## LarryShone

Happy Birthday Harry Potter, I mean Shostakovich...


----------



## Rogerx

*September 26th*



1898 - George Gershwin - American composer


----------



## LarryShone

Happy Birthday Gershwin


----------



## Rogerx

*October 10th*



1913 Giuseppe Verdi Italian composer


----------



## Rogerx

*October 12th*



Ralph Vaughan Williams * 1872- composer


----------



## Rogerx

*October 22th*



Franz Liszt


----------



## Rogerx

*November 3t*



Vincenzo Bellini * 1801


----------



## Guest002

It having literally just turned midnight in New Zealand, it is now officially November 22nd somewhere on Planet Earth, so let me be the first to say...









...Happy Birthday Benjamin Britten!









(And happy Sunday, New Zealand...)

:tiphat::tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

*Gaetano Donizetti (Bergamo, 29 November 1797 -8 april 1848)*



Gaetano Domenico Maria Donizetti (Bergamo, 29 November 1797 - 8 April 1848)


----------



## adriesba

Happy birthday to Henryk Górecki! (1933-2010)

Today would have been his 87th birthday.


----------



## Rogerx

*Louis-Hector Berlioz[n 1] (11 December 1803 – 8 March 1869)*


----------



## Knight769

Happy 250th Birthday to Ludwig van Beethoven - December 16th, 1770!


----------



## Radames

C. F. E. Horneman born December 17th, 1840. He didn't write much and isn't well known but I got a CD of his music years ago and it is really good.


----------



## Rogerx

*Giacomo Puccini 22 December 1858*


----------



## HerbertNorman

Happy birthday Francis Poulenc ( 7 January 1899 – 30 January 1963)


----------



## Dorsetmike

Jan 17, 1712, John Stanley


----------



## Dorsetmike

Checked Classic FM,last John Stanley work broadcast Jan13th, no prizes for guessing Wynton Marsalis Trumpet Voluntary. One could be forgiven for thinking that was the only work Stanley wrote!


----------



## Rogerx

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (27 January 1756 - 5 December 1791)*


----------



## LarryShone

Happy Birthday to flutist and composer Johann Joachim Quantz, born today 1697


----------



## WorldOfBeethoven

Hello everyone, new here. As tomorrow is Franz Schubert's birthday, I am humbly suggesting to celebrate it with me in the third part of a documentary series I started to make in my house during the Covid lockdown. The third and final part is premiered tomorrow at 1pm EST ( 



 ). For the first two episodes, some 150 computers were hooked up watching it at the same time which was quite exciting. For the previous episodes I only did piano music from my music room, but here I have included parts of the the Unfinished (I was generously given the legal rights from the orchestra to do so) as well as the Arpeggione and the incredible slow movement of the Trio in E-flat.

If you have nothing else to do at that time, please join! Thanks,
Per T


----------



## LarryShone

Happy Birthday Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy(3 February 1809 - 4 November 1847)*


----------



## adriesba

Happy 89th birthday to John Williams!


----------



## rtsd

09-02-1756 Karel Blazej Kopriva, Czech organist and composer, born in Cítoliby, Czech Republic (d. 1785)


----------



## Rogerx

rtsd said:


> 09-02-1756 Karel Blazej Kopriva, Czech organist and composer, born in Cítoliby, Czech Republic (d. 1785)


Any more info when dropping by wolf be helpful .


----------



## Rogerx

*Georg Friedrich Händel (23-2-1685, n, 14-4-1759.)*


----------



## LarryShone

Happy Birthday Handel


----------



## Rogerx

*Gioachino Antonio Rossini (29 February 1792 - 13 November 1868)*



Gioachino Antonio Rossini (29 February 1792 - 13 November 1868)

As we have no 29th this year :trp:


----------



## Eclectic Al

That photo of Rossini certainly makes a statement. Not sure what, though.


----------



## Rogerx

*Fryderyk Franciszek Chopin (1 March 1810 - 17 October 1849)*



Frédéric Chopin


----------



## LarryShone

Happy 211th birthday Chopin


----------



## LarryShone

Happy Birthday Smetana!


----------



## Rogerx

*Antonio Vivaldi (born Venice, 4 March 1678; died Vienna, 28 July 1741)*



Antonio Vivaldi (born Venice, 4 March 1678; died Vienna, 28 July 1741)


----------



## Rogerx

*Maurice Ravel March 7th 1875*

View attachment 151987


Maurice Ravel ............................................


----------



## Rogerx

*March 9th*

1839 Birth of Russian composer Modest Mussorgsky (Gregorian date: 21 MAR)

1910 Birth of American composer Samuel Barber in West Chester, Pennsylvania -


----------



## Rogerx

*Georg Philipp Telemann (. 14 March] 1681 - 25 June 1767)*



Georg Philipp Telemann (24 March [O.S. 14 March] 1681 - 25 June 1767)


----------



## LarryShone

Alle Zum Gut Geberstag Telemann!
Born this day 1681


----------



## Rogerx

*Johann Sebastian Bach (Eisenach, 21 March 1685 - Leipzig, 28 juli 1750)*

View attachment 152882


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johann_Sebastian_Bach
Two dates, so to be sure....


----------



## LarryShone

I celebrate Bach's birthday on the 31st. The 21st is the old calendar. We live under the modern calendar so it makes sense to follow that.


----------



## Rogerx

LarryShone said:


> I celebrate Bach's birthday on the 31st. The 21st is the old calendar. We live under the modern calendar so it makes sense to follow that.


And yet on Instagram some record companies did spread the word on 21th


----------



## Malx

Celebrate it twice there's plenty good music to go round.


----------



## Rogerx

Malx said:


> Celebrate it twice there's plenty good music to go round.




Look it was a matter of time. :cheers:


----------



## LarryShone

Happy Birthday Rachmaninov


----------



## Rogerx

*April 23th Sergej Prokofjev*



The Russian composer Sergei Prokofiev was one of the giants of 20th century music. His works ranged from ballets - including Cinderella and Romeo and Juliet ...
Born: 23 April 1891
Nationality: Soviet Union


----------



## LarryShone

Happy Birthday Prokofiev


----------



## Rogerx

*May 7th 1840 Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*



Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky


----------



## Rogerx

*Johannes Brahms (7 May 1833 - 3 April 1897)*


----------



## Rogerx

*May 12th*

1753 Giovanni Battista Viotti, Italian violonist and composer, born in Fontanetto Po, Savoia,

1842 Jules Massenet, French composer

1845 Gabriel Urbain Fauré, French organist, composer


----------



## Rogerx

*May 17th*

View attachment 155326


1866 Erik Satie, French composer


----------



## LarryShone

Happy Birthday Satie, I have that same disk.


----------



## Rogerx

*Wilhelm Richard Wagner 22 May 1813 - 13 February 1883)*


----------



## Rogerx

*May 29th*

1860 Isaac Albéniz, Spanish pianist and composer born in Camprodon, Spain

1897 Erich Wolfgang Korngold, Austrian-American composer


----------



## Rogerx

*June 9th*

1810 Carl Otto Ehrenfried Nicolai.
German composer, one of the founders of the Vienna Philharmonic, born in Königsberg, Prussia

1865 Carl Nielsen.
Danish violinist and composer (Det Uudslukkelige), born in Sortelung, Denmark


----------



## Rogerx

*June 11th*



Richard Strauss * 1864 -


----------



## Rogerx

*June 17th*



1882 -Igor Stravinsky Russian composer


----------



## Rogerx

*June 20th*

1819 Jacques Offenbach, German-French composer (Tales of Hoffmann), born in Cologne, Germany


----------



## ando

*June 30th*








*Georg Anton Benda* (Czech: Jiří Antonín Benda; 30 June 1722 - 6 November 1795) Composer, violinist and Bohemian Kapellmeister





*Ariadne auf Naxos* (1775) libretto by Johann Christian Brandes


----------



## ando

*July 1st*








*Hans Werner Henze* (1 July 1926 - 27 October 2012) was a German composer whose large oeuvre of works is extremely varied in style, having been influenced by serialism, atonality, Stravinsky, Italian music, Arabic music and jazz, as well as traditional schools of German composition.





*Il Vitalino raddoppiato* (1977)


----------



## Rogerx

*July 2th Gluck*



Christoph Willibald (Ritter von) Gluck 2 July 1714 - 15 November 1787) was a composer of Italian and French opera in the early classical period. Born in the Upper Palatinate and raised in Bohemia.


----------



## Malx

*July 3rd*

Leoš Janáček.
(3 July 1854 - 12 August 1928) Czech composer, musical theorist, folklorist, publicist and teacher.


----------



## ando

Malx said:


> *July 3rd*
> 
> Leoš Janáček.
> (3 July 1854 - 12 August 1928) Czech composer, musical theorist, folklorist, publicist and teacher.


Thanks. Enjoying this doc on his life now:


----------



## Rogerx

*July 7h 1860*



Gustav Mahler


----------



## Rogerx

*July 9th*

1879 Ottorino Respighi, Italian composer (Pines of Rome), born in Bologna, Italy


----------



## Rogerx

*July 10th*



1895 Carl Orff, German composer


----------



## Rogerx

*July 14th*

1901 Gerald Finzi, British composer (Dies natalis), born in London, England


----------



## Rogerx

*July 23th*

1796 Franz Berwald, Swedish composer, born in Stockholm, Sweden (d. 1868)

1866 Francesco Cilea, Italian composer (L'arlesiana), born in Palmi (d. 1950)


----------



## Rogerx

*July 27th*

1781 Mauro Giuseppe Sergio Pantaleo Giulianii
1784 Andre Georges Louis Onslow 
1867 Enrique Granados
1877 Ernst von Dohnanyi


----------



## Rogerx

*August 8th*

1929 Josef Suk, Czech composer, born in Prague, Czechoslovakia


----------



## Rogerx

*August 13th*

Ireland, John (1879)


----------



## Rogerx

*August 14th*

1875 Samuel Coleridge-Taylor, African-British composer , born in London, England

1890 Jacques Ibert, French composer , born in Paris, France


----------



## Rogerx

*August 18*










Antonio Salieri * 1750 Composer


----------



## Rogerx

*August 19th*

View attachment 158366


1881 Georges Enesco, Romanian violinist and composer


----------



## Rogerx

*August 21th*

1893 Lili [Marie-Juliette Olga] Boulanger, French composer


----------



## Rogerx

*August 22th*

1862 Claude Debussy

1928 Karlheinz Stockhausen


----------



## Rogerx

*August 28th*

1867 Umberto Giordano, Italian composer, born in Foggia, Apulia, Italy


----------



## Rogerx

*August 31th*






Amilcare Ponchielli - Dance of the Hours

1834 Amilcare Ponchielli .


----------



## Rogerx

*September 1th*

1854 Engelbert Humperdinck, German opera compose

1862 Alphons Diepenbrock, Dutch composer


----------



## Rogerx

*September 3th*

1695 Pietro Locatelli, Italian composer, born in Italy

1935 Otto Ketting, Dutch composer

1981 Gautier Capuçon French cello player


----------



## Rogerx

*September 4th*



1824 -Anton Bruckner

1892 - Darius Milhaud, French composer


----------



## Rogerx

*September 5th*

1735-Johann Christian Bach

1791-Giacomo Meyerbeer


----------



## Rogerx

*September 6th*

1855 Ferdinand Hummel, German composer.


----------



## Rogerx

*September 8th*

1841 -Antonín Dvořák Czech composers

1894 Willem Pijper, Dutch composer

1933 Eric Salzman American composer

1934 Peter Maxwell Davies Englisch composer


----------



## Rogerx

*September 9th*

1583 Girolamo Frescobaldi, Italian composer.


----------



## Rogerx

*September 10th*

1659 Henry Purcell, English composer ( and organist)


----------



## Rogerx

*September 11th*

1711 William Boyce, English organist/composer (Cathedral Music), born in London

1786 Friedrich Kuhlau, German- composer

1935 Arvo Pärt, Estonian composer


----------



## Rogerx

*September 12th*

View attachment 159157


1906 -Dmitry Shostakovich


----------



## Rogerx

*September 13th*

Clara Schumann

Arnold Schoenberg .


----------



## Rogerx

*September 14th*

1737 Michael Haydn, Austrian composer.

1760 Luigi Cherubini, Italian composer.


----------



## Rogerx

*September 16th*

1887 Nadia Boulanger, French composer


----------



## Rogerx

*September 17th*

1179 Hildegard von Bingen German composer

1605 Francesco Sacrati, Italian composer, born in Parma

1748 Robert Wainwright, English composer

1795 Saverio Mercadante, Italian composer


----------



## Rogerx

*September 19 th*

1911 Allan Pettersson, Swedish composer, born in Granhamma

1920 Karen Khachaturian, Russian composer


----------



## Rogerx

*September 20th*

1880- Ildebrando Pizzetti * Italian composer


----------



## Rogerx

*September 21th*

1874 Gustav Holst


----------



## Rogerx

*September 24th*

1667 Jean-Louis Lully, French composer and son of Jean-Baptiste Lully,born in Paris

1914 Andrzej Panufnik, Polish-British composer


----------



## Rogerx

*September 25th*

1683 Jean-Philippe Rameau, French composer


----------



## Rogerx

*September 25th*

View attachment 159589

1906 -Dmitri Sjostakovitsj.


----------



## Rogerx

*September 26th*

1898 - George Gershwin * American composer


----------



## Rogerx

*October 1th*

1865 Paul Dukas, French composer, born in Paris


----------



## Rogerx

*October 3th*

1936 Steve Reich, American composer

1946 Tristan Keuris, Dutch composer


----------



## Rogerx

*October 5th*

1840 Fran Gerbič, Slovenian composer


----------



## Rogerx

*October 6th*

1777 William Russell, English composer and organist, born in London

1882- Karol Maciej Szymanowski

1896 Frutuoso de Lima Viana, Brazilian composer (and pianist)


----------



## Rogerx

*October 7th*

William Billings, (1746)

Ralph Rainger, (1942)


----------



## Rogerx

*October 10th*


----------



## Rogerx

*October 17e*

Herbert Howells ( 10/17/1892 - 2/24/1983 )


----------



## Rogerx

*October 18th*

1785- Baldassarw GALUPPI.

1933 -Jacques Charpentier, French composer


----------



## Rogerx

*October 20th*

1819 Karol Mikuli, Polish composer and pianist (friend of Chopin '


----------



## Rogerx

*October 21th*

1879- Joseph Canteloube * French composer.

1921- Malcolm Arnold * English composer .


----------



## Rogerx

*October 22th*










1811 Franz Liszt, Hungarian romantic composer.


----------



## Rogerx

*October 23th*

1801 (Gustav) Albert Lortzing, German Spieloper composer and actor

1846 Alexander Arkhangelsky, Russian composer


----------



## Rogerx

*October 24th*

1882 Emmerich Kálmán * 
1925- Luciano Berio *


----------



## Rogerx

*October 25th*

1825- Johann Strauss II

1838-Georges Bizet


----------



## Rogerx

*October 26th*

1685 Domenico Scarlatti, Italian composer and harpsichordist


----------



## Rogerx

*October 27th*

1782 Niccolo Paganini, Italian composer and violin virtuoso.


----------



## Rogerx

*October 28h*

1798 Henri Bertini, French classical composer

1896 Howard Hanson


----------



## Rogerx

*October 30th*

Pete Warlock (10/30/1894 - 12/17/1930 ) British composer


----------



## Rogerx

*November 1th*

1761 Antonín Volánek, Czech composer, born in Jaroměř, Czech Republic

1862 Johan Wagenaar, Dutch composer (Cyrano de Bergerac)


----------



## Rogerx

*November 2th*

1739 Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf Austrian composer

1915 Douglas Gordon Lilburn ONZ was a New Zealand composer.


----------



## Rogerx

*November 3th*









Vincenzo Bellini !!! * 1801

Louis Boieldieu * 1780


----------



## Musicpro

It is a nice and good post


----------



## Rogerx

Musicpro said:


> It is a nice and good post


That is a nice comment, thank you very much.


----------



## Rogerx

*November 4th*

1841 Karl Tausig.

1863 William Faulkes, English composer and transcriber .


----------



## Rogerx

*November 5th*

1494 Hans Sachs, German composer

1654 Christian Liebe, German composer


----------



## Rogerx

*November 6th*

1854 John Philip Sousa, American composer ,march king (Stars & Stripes Forever), born in Washington


----------



## Rogerx

*November 7th*

1810 Ferenc Erkel
1877 Henry Balfour Gardiner 
1905 William Alwyn


----------



## Rogerx

*November 8th*

1592 Domenico Mazzocchi, Italian Baroque composer, born in Civita Castellana, Italy

1849 Friedrich Wilhelm Michael Kalkbrenner

1953 Sir Arnold Edward Trevor Bax


----------



## Rogerx

*November 9th*

1697 Claudio Casciolini, Italian composer, born in Rome

1760 Henri-Philippe Gerard, Belgian composer, born in Liège, Belgium

1821 Jean-Baptiste Theodore Weckerlin, French composer, born in Alsace, Guebwiller

1835 Jean-Theodore Radoux, Belgian composer, born in Liège, Belgium

1854 Joseph Miroslav Weber, Czech composer, born in Prague

1868 Andrea d'Angeli, Italian composer, born in Italy


----------



## Rogerx

*November 10th*

1636 Francesco Passarini, Italian composer, born in Bologna,

1668 François Couperin, French composer and organist (Les Concerts Royaux), born in Paris,

1873 Henri Rabnaud, French composer


----------



## Rogerx

*November 11th*

1690 Gerhard Hoffmann, German composer, born in Rastenberg,


----------



## Rogerx

*November 12th*









Aleksandr Borodin 11/12/1833 - 2/27/1887


----------



## Rogerx

*November 13th*

1854 - George Whitefield Chadwick

1921 Joonas Kokkonen,


----------



## Rogerx

*November 14th*

1719 Johann Georg Leopold Mozart

1774 Gaspare Luigi Pacifico Spontini,

1778 Johann Nepomuk Hummel,

1800 Heinrich Ludwig Egmont Dorn

1805 Fanny Mendelssohn-Hensel

1900 Aaron Copland


----------



## Rogerx

*November 15th*

1696 Gerhardus Havingha

1705 Louis-Gabriel Guillemain

1774 William Horsley

1775 Georges-Julien Sieber

1800 George Rodwell

1878 Bela Reinitz.

1902 Frederico Freitas.


----------



## Rogerx

*November 16 th*

1811 Gaetano Capocci

1821 Albert Franz Doppler

1826 Piotr Studzinski

1837 John Francis Barnett

1849 Arnold Krug

1849 Charles Harford Lloyd

1895 Paul Hindemith, German composer (Mathis der Maler), born in Hanau

1897 Harrison Kerr

1910 William Leonard Reed


----------



## Rogerx

*November 17th*

1892 Max Deutsch, Austrian-French composer, born in Vienna


----------



## Rogerx

*November 19th*

1680 - Jean-Baptiste Loeillet

1772 - Cristian Prince Louis Ferdinand of Prussia

1786 - Carl Maria Friedrich Ernst, Freiherr von Weber

1860 -Ignacy Jan Paderewski, Polish pianist, composer and statesman


----------



## Rogerx

*November 19th*

1709 Pierre Leclair, French composer

1859 - Michail Ippolitov-Ivanov


----------



## Rogerx

*November 20th*

1757 Giovanni Battista Gaiani, Italian organist and composer, born in Bologna


----------



## Rogerx

*November 21th*

1852 Francisco Tárrega, Spanish composer, born in Villarreal, Spain


----------



## Rogerx

*November 22th*

1458 Jacob Obrecht, Flemish-Dutch composer

1709 František Benda, Bohemian violinist and composer, born in Staré Benátky, Bohemia

1901 Joaquín Rodrigo, Spanish composer, born in Sagunto, Spain

1913 [Edward] Benjamin Britten, English composer


----------



## Rogerx

*November 23th*

1765 Thomas Attwood, English organist and composer, born in London

1878 André Caplet, French composer

1876 Manuel De Falla Spanish composer


----------



## Rogerx

*November 24th*

1690 Charles Theodore Pachelbel, composer

1868 Scott Joplin, American ragtime entertainer/ composer

1876 - Manuel De Falla Argentine composer

1934 Alfred Schnittke (Russisch: Альфред Гарриевич Шнитке) 24 november


----------



## Malx

Manuel De Falla - two days in succession?

I'm confused Roger!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Malx said:


> Manuel De Falla - two days in succession?
> 
> I'm confused Roger!!!


Me too, I am so sorry. 

But making it right it´s 23 th .


----------



## Rogerx

*November 25th*

1752 - Johann Friedrich Reichardt

1787 Franz Xaver Gruber, Austrian organist and composer (Silent Night)

1856 Sergei Taneyev, Russian pianist and composer

1896 Virgil Thomson, American composer and music critic


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Me too, I am so sorry.
> 
> But making it right it´s 23 th .


:tiphat: .


----------



## Rogerx

*November 26th*

1809 Marià Obiols, Catalan composer, born in Barcelona

1818 Louis Lacombe, French composer, born in Bourges

1823 Thomas Tellefsen, Norwegian pianist and composer, born in Trondheim


----------



## Rogerx

*November 27th*

1750 Anton Thadaus Johann Nepomuk Stamitz

1759 Franz Krommer, Czech composer, born in Kamenice u Jihlavy, Czech Republic

1813 Michele Puccini, Italian organist and composer (father of Giacomo)

1879 Adam Tadeusz Wieniawski, Polish composer


----------



## Rogerx

*November 28th*

1632 Jean-Baptiste Lully, Italian-born French composer

1784 Ferdinand Ries, German composer, born in Bonn, Germany

1829 Anton Rubinstein, Russian composer


----------



## Rogerx

*November 29h*



1797 Domenico Gaetano Donizetti

1852 Paul Hillemacher, French composer, born in Paris


----------



## Rogerx

*November 30th*

1796 Carl Loewe, German composer, born in Löbejün, Germany

1813 Charles-Valentin Alkan, French composer, born in Paris

1859 Sergei Lyapunov, Russian composer (Lezghinka), born in Yaroslavl


----------



## Rogerx

*December 1th*

1709, Franz Xaver Richter


----------



## Rogerx

*December 2th*

1760 Joseph Graetz, German composer (d. 1826)


----------



## Rogerx

*November 3th*

1729 Antonio Soler, Spanish Catalan composer (Fandango), born in Olot, Catalonia, Spain

1752 Georg Friederich Fuchs, German composer.


----------



## Rogerx

*November 4th*

1660 - Andre Campra

1667 - Michel Pignolet de Monteclair

1879 - Sir Herbert Hamilton Harty


----------



## Rogerx

*December 5th*

1666- Francesco Scarlatti, Italian composer, born in Palermo, Sicily

1687 - Francesco Xaverio Geminiani

1870 - Vítězslav Novak


----------



## Rogerx

*December 6th*

1550 Orazio Tiberio Vecchi, Italian composer

1642 Johann Christoph Bach, German composer, born in Arnstadt

1775 Nicolas Isouard, French composer, born in Porto Salvo, Valletta, Malta

1806 Gilbert Duprez, French composer, born in Paris

1808 Johann Christian Gebauer, Danish composer, born in Copenhagen


----------



## Rogerx

*December 7th*

1637 - Bernardo Pasquini
1840 - Hermann Goetz


----------



## Rogerx

*December 8th*

1731 František Xaver Dušek, Czech composer, born in Chotěborky, Jaroměř

1865 Jean Sibelius, Finnish composer

1882 Manuel Ponce, Mexican composer (Estrellita), born in Fresnillo

1890 Bohuslav Martinů, Czech, composer (Hry o Marti), born in Polička, Bohemia


----------



## Rogerx

*December 9th*

1745 (19th?) Birth of Italian composer Giuseppe Giordani

1791 - Peter Joseph von Lindpaintner

1837 - Charles-Emile Waldteufel

1882 - Joaquín Turina


----------



## Rogerx

*December 10th*

1764 Louis-Sébastien Lebrun, French composer, born in Paris

1822 César Franck, Belgian composer

1908 Olivier Messiaen, French composer


----------



## Rogerx

*December 11th*

1803 - Louis-Hector Berlioz

1876 - Mieczysław Karlowitcz


----------



## Rogerx

*December 12th*

1887 - Kurt Atterberg


----------



## Rogerx

*December 13 th*

1740 Franz Xaver Schnitzer, German composer,

1838 Marie-Alexis Castillon de Saint-Victor, French composer,

1843 George Stephănescu, Romanian composer


----------



## Rogerx

*December 14th*

1738- Jan Antonín Koželuh, Czech composer, born in Velvary, Czech Republic

1873 - Marie-Alphonse-Nicolas-Joseph Jongen


----------



## Rogerx

*December Ludwig van Beethoven (Bonn, 15, 16 of 17 December 1770 )*



Ludwig von Beethoven


----------



## Rogerx

*December 15th for sure*

1657 Michel-Richard Delalande, French baroque composer, born in Paris


----------



## Rogerx

*December 10th*

1775 - François-Adrien Boieldieu

1882 -Zoltán Kodály, Hungarian composer

1932 Rodion Konstantinovich Schedrin


----------



## Knight769

*DECEMBER 16th - 1770*

Happy 251st Birthday to Ludwig van Beethoven









**The confusion regarding Beethoven's birthday is because he was born on Sunday, December 16th, but baptized on December 17th. European historians explain that babies born on a Sunday were never baptized on the same day. They were baptized the day after.


----------



## Rogerx

Knight769 said:


> *DECEMBER 16th - 1770*
> 
> Happy 251st Birthday to Ludwig van Beethoven
> 
> View attachment 162133
> 
> 
> **The confusion regarding Beethoven's birthday is because he was born on Sunday, December 16th, but baptized on December 17th. European historians explain that babies born on a Sunday were never baptized on the same day. They were baptized the day after.


Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## Rogerx

*December 17th*

1749 - Domenico Cimarosa

1770 Johann Friedrich Schubert,


----------



## Rogerx

*December 18th*

1569 Jakob Hassler, German composer

1860 Edward Alexander MacDowell, American composer


----------



## Rogerx

*December 19th*

1676 Louis-Nicholas Clerambault, composer, born in Paris, France

1882 Walter Braunfels, German composer


----------



## Rogerx

*December 20th*

1728 - Franz Xaver Pokorny Cech composer

1871 - Henry Kimball Hadley American composer

1909 - Vagn Holmboe, Danish neo-classical composer


----------



## Rogerx

*December 21th*

1810 - Ludwig Schuncke

1850 - Zdeněk Fibich


----------



## Rogerx

*December 23th*

1723 - Carl Friedrich Abel

1821 - Giovanni Bottesini

1853 - Maria Teresa Carreno



1858 - Giacomo Puccini

1874 - Franz Schmidt

1883 -Edgard Varèse

1885 - Joseph Deems Taylor


----------



## Rogerx

*December 23th*

1689 - Joseph Bodin de Boismortier

1709 - Jean-Noel Hamal

1913 -Hans Henkemans, Dutch composer and teacher


----------



## Rogerx

*December 24th*

1653 Georg Motz, German composer, born in Augsburg, Germany

1679 Domenico Natale Sarro, Italian composer, born in Trani,

1829 José Rogel, Spanish composer


----------



## Rogerx

*December 25th*

1583 Orlando Gibbons, English composer

1686 Giovanni Battista Somis,

1711 Jean-Joseph Cassenea de Mondonville,



1745 Joseph Bologne, Chevalier de Saint-Georges

1859 Raoul Gunsbourg, French composer


----------



## Rogerx

*December 26th*

1678 - Johann Georg Pisendel

1762 - Franz Wilhelm Tausch

1812 Wilhelm Volkmar,

1826 Franz Coenen,

1855 Arnold Mendelssohn,


----------



## Rogerx

*December 27th*

1822 John Roberts,

1845 Augusto de Oliviera Machado,

1856 Andre Gedalge,

1859 William Henry Hadow,

1874 Max Ettinger,

1890 Maurice Schoemaker,

1892 Feliks Roderyk Labunski,

1902 Ferenc Szabo,

1906 Ivan Brkanovic,

1907 Nils-Eric Ringbom


----------



## Rogerx

*December 28th*

1651 Johann Krieger, German composer

1694 Ceslav Vanura, Czech composer

1731 Christian Cannabich, German composer/royal chaplain master

1812 Julius Reitz, composer


----------



## Rogerx

*December 29yth*

1782 Birth of French composer Daniel-Francois Auber

1813 Etienne-Joseph Soubre, Belgian composer,

1863 Raphael Calace Italian composer

1897 Hermann Heiss, German composer


----------



## Rogerx

*December 30th*

1756 - Pavel Vraniscky

1678 -William Croft, English composer and organist,

1853 - Andre-Charles-Prosper Messager

1859 - Josef Bohuslav Foerster

/1904 - Dmitri Borisovich Kabalevsky


----------



## Rogerx

*December 31th*

1894 - Ernest John Moeran

1826 Henry Hiles, English composer

1874 Ernest Austin, English composer


----------



## Rogerx

*January 1th*

1628 Christoph Bernhard, German composer

1697 Johann Pfeiffer, composer

1784 William Beale, English composer and baritone, born in Lankrake,

1800 Vaclav Horak, composer

1843 Nikolay Nikolayevich Lodizhensky, composer

1889 Tadeusz Jarecki, composer


----------



## Rogerx

*December 2th*

1732 František "Franz" Xaver Brixi, Czech classical composer

1837 Mily Balakirev, Russian pianist and composer

1905 Sir Michael Kemp Tippet

1944 Péter Eötvös, Hungarian composer, conductor and teacher


----------



## Rogerx

*January 3th*

1802 Feliks Ostrowski,

1823 Jaak-Nikolaas Lemmens,

1828 Karl Collan,

1830 Alexander Ewing,

1869 Paul Charles Rene Landormy,

1884 Raoul Armand Georg Koczalski,

1891 Frederico Moreneo-Torroba

1895 Mihail Andricu,

1900 Maurice Jaubert,


----------



## Rogerx

*January 4th*

1710 Giovanni Battista Pergolesi

1720 - Johann Friedrich Agricola

1874 - Josef Suk


----------



## Rogerx

*January 5th*

1667 Antonio Lotti, Italian Baroque composer,

1679 Pietro Filippo Scarlotti, Italian composer,

1880 Nikolai Medtner, Russian composer


----------



## Rogerx

*January 6th*

1695- Giuseppe Sammartini

1838 - Max Bruch

1850 - Franz Xaver Schwarenka

1856 - Giuseppe Martucci

1872 - Alexander Nikolaevich Scriabin


----------



## Rogerx

*January 7th*

1612- Paul de La Pierre

1876 - William Yeates Hurlstone

1899 - Francis Poulenc


----------



## Rogerx

*January 8 th*

1668 Jean Gilles, French composer

1812 Sigismond Fortune Francois Thalberg,

1892 Werner Wehrli, composer


----------



## Rogerx

*January 9 th*

1820 Pavel Křížkovský, Czech choral composer and conductor (Sts. Cyril and Methodius)

1839 John Knowles Paine American composer

1851 Giuseppi Gallignani, Italian composer and conductor,

1815 William Jackson of Masham, English composer and organist, born in Masham

1820 Pavel Křížkovský, Czech choral composer and conductor


----------



## Rogerx

*January 10th*

1683 Gasparo Visconti, Italian composer

1766 Louis Massonneau, German composer

1854 Heinrich Köselitz [Peter Gast], German composer

1884 James Philip Dunn, American composer


----------



## Rogerx

*January 11th*

1750 Johann Jakob Walder, composer

1856 Christian Sinding, Norwegian composer

1875 Reinhold Glière, Russian-Soviet composer,

1894 Jaroslav Vogel, Czech composer and conductor


----------



## Rogerx

This thread must go on hiatus . I did it wit pleasure, good luck for all who followed it .


----------



## Dorsetmike

Tomorrow, 17 January is the 310th anniversary of the birthday of John Stanley, heare are a few of his works

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=john+stanley+organ+concerto


----------

